# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Ինքնասպանություն

## Arisol

Ինքնասպանություն… Երեվի շատ մարդիկ են ինքնասպանության փորձ արել: Շատերը որոշ ժամանակ անց ծիծաղել են իրենց այդ արարքի վրա, մյուսները էլի են ինքնասպանության փորձեր կատարել, իսկ որոշները հաջողություն են ունեցել այդ գործում և լքել են այս անիրավ աշխարհը… Ի՞նչն է մարդկանց դրդում այդպիսի արարքի, որչա՞փ ուժ և համառություն պետք է մարդ ունենա, որպեսզի ինքն իրեն սպանի:
 Ամեն մարդ ունի ծնվելու և մահանալու իրավունք, բայց արդյո՞ք հարգելի է նման ձևի կյանքից հեռանալը: Ինչպիսի՞ կարծիք ունեք նման արարք կատարած մարդկանց նկատմամբ: Համարում եք նրանց էգոի՞ստ, թե՞ թուլամորթ, կամ էլ ուժե՞ղ, կամ… 
Ասեմ, որ իմ կարծիքով այդ արարքի չափանիշն ամեն դեպքում կախված է տվյալ իրավիճակից…

----------


## Delicada

Ուրեմն իմ կարծիքով ինքնասպանություն գոռծող մառդիկ ուժեղ կամքի ուժ.
Գտնում եմ նաև որ այն մարդիկ բարձրաձայն ասում են որ ցանկանում ինքնասպանություն գործել երբեք չեն անի դա, այդ ամենը ասվում է ուշադրություն գրավելու համար… համենայն դեպս ես այդպես եմ կարծում.
Բայց դե գտնում եմ միշտ պետք է որոնել այլ ճանապահներ լուծելու խնդիրները

----------


## Նարեկ

Կարծում եմ ինքնասպանությունը մահանալու բնական ձևերից մեկն է: Կամ մարմինդ մաշվում է ու դու մահանում ես, կամ ինչ-որ բան/մեկը քեզ սպանում է, կամ էլ դու ես քեզ սպանում: Ուղղակի ինքնասպանության առավելությունը այն է, որ քո ուզած ժամանակ կարող ես մահանալ:

----------


## Delicada

Իսկ դու գտնում ես որ դա խնդրի անհրաժեշտ լուծու՞մ  է
Ուզում եմ ասեմ մարդ միշտ պե՞տք է ինքը ընտրի երբ է ուզում հեռանալ կյանքից.

----------


## Bonita

Ինքնասպանություն գործողները դրանք միանշանակ թույլ մարդիք են...այդտեղ ես ոչ մի կամքի ուժ չեմ տեսնում...

----------

Freeman (22.06.2010), Marine-24 (17.12.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կարծում եմ ինքնասպանությունը մահանալու բնական ձևերից մեկն է: Կամ մարմինդ մաշվում է ու դու մահանում ես, կամ ինչ-որ բան/մեկը քեզ սպանում է, կամ էլ դու ես քեզ սպանում: Ուղղակի ինքնասպանության առավելությունը այն է, որ քո ուզած ժամանակ կարող ես մահանալ:


Նարե՞կ, էդ լու՞րջ ես ասում, թե՞ ուղղակի էս թեման խառնել ես դատարկացնդաբանականի հետ:  :Blink:  Կներես, իհարկե:  :Wink:  Հուսով եմ, որ վերջին տարբերակն է:  :Tongue:  
Ինչպե՞ս կարող է ինքնասպանությունը մահանալու բնական ձև համարվել: Կյանքի վրա բռնանալը՝ անկախ նրանից, թե դա ում կյանքն է՝ քո թե մեկ ուրիշի, արդեն անբնական է։ Իմ կարծիքով, դրանից ավելի արհեստական ձև պատկերացնել հնարավոր չի: 
Եվ ո՞վ ասեց, որ մեզ այդպիսի իրավունք է տրված՝ ընտրելու մեր մավան ժամանակն ու ձևը: Ի՞նչ է, մենք ինքնե՞րս ենք մեզ կյանք պարգևել, որ մենք էլ որոշենք այդ կյանքը մեզնից խլե՞լ թե՞ շարունակել ապրելը: Եթե մեզ այդ կյանքը տրվել է, ուրեմն պարտավոր ենք ապրել: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ուժեղ կամ թույլ լինելուն, ապա ինքնասպան լինելու ցանկություն ունենալու համար մարդ պետք է թույլ լինի, համենայնդեպս այդ պահին: Դե, համարյա բոլորն էլ ինչ-որ պահերի մեռնելու ցանկություն ունենում են, ուղղակի նայած, թե այդ ցանկությունն ինչ չափի ու ինչ տևողության է լինում, դրանից կախված էլ մարդը կամ ինքնասպանության փորձ անում է, կամ ոչ: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է այդ ցանկությունն իրագործելուն, ապա դա էլ է կախված տարբեր հանգամանքներից. օրինակ՝ դեղահաբերի մեծ չափաքանակի օգնությամբ կյանքից հեռանալու համար մեծ կամքի ուժ հաստատ պետք չէ, իսկ, օրինակ, դանակը կուրծքդ խրելու համար, խոստովանում եմ, որ շա՜տ մեծ ուժ է պետք, կամ գոնե գիտակցության մթագնում, որպեսզի արածիդ ողջ հրեշավորությունը գիտակցել չկարողանաս...  :Wacko:

----------


## Firegirl777

Ինչպես ասվում է ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի վերցնել այն ինչ ինքը չի տվել, տվյալ դեպքում կյանքը տրվում է Աստծո կամ գերբնական մի ուժի կողմից ուրեմն մենք իրավունք չունենք այն վերցնել, և դա վերաբերում է ինչպես ուրիշների կյանքին այնպես էլ սեփականին… Երբեք չկարծենք որ մենք ամենազոր ենք ինչի փորձ է հանդիսանում ինքնասպանությունը. Ի դեպ միայնայդ բառը կարդալուց իսկ ցնցվում եմ ու սարսափում…

----------


## Մասսագետ

Իհարկե ինքնասպանությունը մահանալու ձևերից մեկն ա, ես արհեստական սպանություն հասկացություն չգիտեմ, մահը մահ ա էլի: Արհեստական մահ կարա լինի սուտ մեռուկը:
Իմ կյանքը, իմ կյանքն ա, ինչ կուզեմ կանեմ հետը: Ես կյանք եմ ստացել անկախ ինձնից, դրանից հետո ինչ կուզեմ կանեմ հետը: Հասկանո՞ւմ եք, ինչը իմն ա, ինչ կուզեմ կանեմ դրա հետ:Ա՛ն, ես չեմ կարծում, որ պարտավոր եմ ապրել իմ կյանքը , ո՞ւմ առջև եմ պարտական:




> Ինչպես ասվում է ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի վերցնել այն ինչ ինքը չի տվել, տվյալ դեպքում կյանքը տրվում է Աստծո կամ գերբնական մի ուժի կողմից ուրեմն մենք իրավունք չունենք այն վերցնել, և դա վերաբերում է ինչպես ուրիշների կյանքին այնպես էլ սեփականին… Երբեք չկարծենք որ մենք ամենազոր ենք ինչի փորձ է հանդիսանում ինքնասպանությունը. Ի դեպ միայնայդ բառը կարդալուց իսկ ցնցվում եմ ու սարսափում…


Իսկ իրավունք ունի՞ վերցնել նա, ով տվել է: Եթե հա ստացվում ա, որ իմ ծնողները կարան իմ կյանքը վերցնեն, որովհետև ինձ կյանք տվել ա ծնողս, ոչ թե գերբնական ուժերը: Ու կյանքը ինձ են տվել, նվիրել են ինձ, դա իմն ա արդեն վերջ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լավ, Հով, դու քեզ բնորոշ աթեիստական մոտեցում ես ցույց տալիս էս հարցի նկատմամբ, բան չունեմ ասելու, աթեիստական տեսանկյունից միանգամայն տրամաբանական դատողություն է: Ուրիշ հարց է, որ աթեիստական մտածելակերպն ինձ և շատ ուրիշների  համար ընդունելի չի, հետևաբար ընդունելի չի կարող լինել նաև քո այս տեսակետը: Բայց վիճելու իմաստ չեմ տեսնում: Եթե ես էլ համարեի, որ իմ կյանքն ինձ պարգևողը միայն ծնողներս են եղել՝ առանց Աստծո միջամտութույան, հաստատ ես էլ կհամարեի, որ իմ կյանքի հետ ես իրավունք ունեմ անելու այն ամենը, ինչ ցանկանում եմ:  :Wink:

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Լավ, Հով, դու քեզ բնորոշ աթեիստական մոտեցում ես ցույց տալիս էս հարցի նկատմամբ, բան չունեմ ասելու, աթեիստական տեսանկյունից միանգամայն տրամաբանական դատողություն է: Ուրիշ հարց է, որ աթեիստական մտածելակերպն ինձ և շատ ուրիշների  համար ընդունելի չի, հետևաբար ընդունելի չի կարող լինել նաև քո այս տեսակետը: Բայց վիճելու իմաստ չեմ տեսնում: Եթե ես էլ համարեի, որ իմ կյանքն ինձ պարգևողը միայն ծնողներս են եղել՝ առանց Աստծո միջամտութույան, հաստատ ես էլ կհամարեի, որ իմ կյանքի հետ ես իրավունք ունեմ անելու այն ամենը, ինչ ցանկանում եմ:


Ընդունում եմ քո ասածները :Wink:  ուղղակի ես էլ իմ աթեիստական մտքերն էի արտահայտում էլի  :Smile:

----------


## Լէգնա

Ինքնասպանությունը շատ վիճելի  հարց է,երբեմն  շատ քննարկելուց հետո,մտածում ես ինչ դատարկ բան է...
Բայց որ  ինքնասպանություն գործողը,հետո դրա անհաջողության  դեպքում, այլևս  չի փորձում ,դա ճիշտ է…Հիմնականում  չեն փորձում էլ կրկնել:

----------


## Հայ տղա

Դու կարող ես վերցնել կամ ոչնչացնել համենայնդեպս քո ստեղծածը: Կյանք ունես պահպանիր: Չկասկածես այն քեզ տվողը մի օր ել կվերձնի… :Smile:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Բայց որ  ինքնասպանություն գործողը,հետո դրա անհաջողության  դեպքում, այլևս  չի փորձում ,դա ճիշտ է…Հիմնականում  չեն փորձում էլ կրկնել:


 Սխալվում ես ,  :Smile:   հիմնականում ճիշտ հակառակն է տեղի ունենում... և այս հարցում ոչինչ ընդհանարացնել չի կարելի ,  կախված է դրդրապատճառներից ( և ոչ միայն)





> Ի՞նչն է մարդկանց դրդում այդպիսի արարքի, որչա՞փ ուժ և համառություն պետք է մարդ ունենա, որպեսզի ինքն իրեն սպանի:


Նախ ինքնասպանների մի քանի տեսակ կա, բայց կարծում եմ մենք խոսում ենք նրանց մասին , որոնք այդ քայլին դիմում են տառապանքներին վերջ տալու համար: 
Ինքնասպանության դրդրապաճառը շատ բազմաբնույթ կարող է լինել ՝ հուսալքվածությունը , հոգնածությունը ( հոգեպես) , ստեղծված դժվարին իրավիճակը, անկարողության գիտակցումը, մեղավորության, սեփական անձի  թերարաժեքության  , ամոթի զգացումը, վիրավորանքը, ատելությունը սեփական անձի և բոլորի նկատմամբ, շրջապատի կողմից անտեսվածությունն ու անտարբերությունը... ինքնասպանությունը նույնիսկ ընդիմության դրսևորում կարող է լինել , կամ նման ձևով ուշադրություն գրավելու միջոց : Այդ քայլին դիմող մարդը երբեք հոգեպես հավասարակշիռ վիճակում չի լինում, և վերը նշված հոգեվիճակները խորը դեպրեսսիայի ախտանիշներ են  : Հիմնականում ինքնասպանության որոշումը գաղտնի է պահվում ( եթե ինքնասպանություն գործողը  ինչ-որ մեկին հայտնում է դրա մասին, ապա դեռ հույս ունի ուրիշ ելք գտնել...էսպես ասած փրկվել, թեկուզ այն մարդու կողմից ում վստահել է ) , մեկուսանում են լիակատար մենակության մեջ, որպեսզի ոչինչ կամ ոչ ոք չխանգարի ի կատար ածել որոշումը: 
Նման դեպքերում միայն հարազատների ու ընկերների մխիթարանքն ու օգնությունը ( հատկապաես բարոյահոգեբանական)  կարող է սթափեցնել նրանց : Եվ շատ կարևոր մի բան ևս ՝  ինքնասպանություն գործողների մեծամասնությունը միշտ  հոգու խորքում փոքրիկ հույս են ունենում փրկվելու : Այնպես որ ուշադիր եղեք մարդկանց նկատմամբ 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է կյանքին կամավոր վերջ տալուն  :Smile:  : Մենք բացարձակապես ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉԻ իրավունք ունենք և միայն ՄԵՆՔ ԻՆՔՆԵՐՍ  ենք մեր իրավունքների սահմանները գծում, ելնելով մեր կրոնական, բարոյական, մարդկային, իրավաբանական ...համոզմունքներից  : Բայց այդ իրավունքը թող արդարացման միջոց չդառան և ոչ էլ ՄԻԱՅՆ իրավունքից ելնելով  ճիշտ / սխալ/ արդարացի սահմանումները ստանա

----------


## Նարեկ

> Նարե՞կ, էդ լու՞րջ ես ասում, թե՞ ուղղակի էս թեման խառնել ես դատարկացնդաբանականի հետ:  Կներես, իհարկե:  Հուսով եմ, որ վերջին տարբերակն է:  
> Ինչպե՞ս կարող է ինքնասպանությունը մահանալու բնական ձև համարվել: Կյանքի վրա բռնանալը՝ անկախ նրանից, թե դա ում կյանքն է՝ քո թե մեկ ուրիշի, արդեն անբնական է։ Իմ կարծիքով, դրանից ավելի արհեստական ձև պատկերացնել հնարավոր չի: 
> Եվ ո՞վ ասեց, որ մեզ այդպիսի իրավունք է տրված՝ ընտրելու մեր մավան ժամանակն ու ձևը: Ի՞նչ է, մենք ինքնե՞րս ենք մեզ կյանք պարգևել, որ մենք էլ որոշենք այդ կյանքը մեզնից խլե՞լ թե՞ շարունակել ապրելը: Եթե մեզ այդ կյանքը տրվել է, ուրեմն պարտավոր ենք ապրել: 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ուժեղ կամ թույլ լինելուն, ապա ինքնասպան լինելու ցանկություն ունենալու համար մարդ պետք է թույլ լինի, համենայնդեպս այդ պահին: Դե, համարյա բոլորն էլ ինչ-որ պահերի մեռնելու ցանկություն ունենում են, ուղղակի նայած, թե այդ ցանկությունն ինչ չափի ու ինչ տևողության է լինում, դրանից կախված էլ մարդը կամ ինքնասպանության փորձ անում է, կամ ոչ: 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է այդ ցանկությունն իրագործելուն, ապա դա էլ է կախված տարբեր հանգամանքներից. օրինակ՝ դեղահաբերի մեծ չափաքանակի օգնությամբ կյանքից հեռանալու համար մեծ կամքի ուժ հաստատ պետք չէ, իսկ, օրինակ, դանակը կուրծքդ խրելու համար, խոստովանում եմ, որ շա՜տ մեծ ուժ է պետք, կամ գոնե գիտակցության մթագնում, որպեսզի արածիդ ողջ հրեշավորությունը գիտակցել չկարողանաս...


Ես եմ ինձ տալիս այդ իրավունքը, որոշելու, թե երբ մահանամ, թե արդյոք այլ մարդիկ տալիս են իրենց այդ իրավունքը, թե ոչ, դա իրենց գործն է:
Ճիշտն ասած ես աթեիստ չեմ կարող ինձ համարել, այսինքն այդքան լավ չեմ էլ հասկանում այդ ինչ է: Ուղղակի քո աստվածը իմ աստվածը չէ: Աստվածը Հուդդան է, Քրիստոսը կամ գեր տիկինը, ինչպես ասում է Սելինջերի հերոսներից մեկը, և ի վերջո նրա համար արժի անել մի բան, ինչը ուրիշների համար կարելի է և չանել: Ես ինչ-որ տեղ պարտավոր եմ նրա առաջ: Հնարավոր է, որ նույնքան պարտավոր եմ նաև իմ առաջ:

----------


## Arisol

> Սխալվում ես ,   հիմնականում ճիշտ հակառակն է տեղի ունենում... և այս հարցում ոչինչ ընդհանարացնել չի կարելի ,  կախված է դրդրապատճառներից ( և ոչ միայն)
> 
> 
> 
> Նախ ինքնասպանների մի քանի տեսակ կա, բայց կարծում եմ մենք խոսում ենք նրանց մասին , որոնք այդ քայլին դիմում են տառապանքներին վերջ տալու համար: 
> Ինքնասպանության դրդրապաճառը շատ բազմաբնույթ կարող է լինել ՝ հուսալքվածությունը , հոգնածությունը ( հոգեպես) , ստեղծված դժվարին իրավիճակը, անկարողության գիտակցումը, մեղավորության, սեփական անձի  թերարաժեքության  , ամոթի զգացումը, վիրավորանքը, ատելությունը սեփական անձի և բոլորի նկատմամբ, շրջապատի կողմից անտեսվածությունն ու անտարբերությունը... ինքնասպանությունը նույնիսկ ընդիմության դրսևորում կարող է լինել , կամ նման ձևով ուշադրություն գրավելու միջոց : Այդ քայլին դիմող մարդը երբեք հոգեպես հավասարակշիռ վիճակում չի լինում, և վերը նշված հոգեվիճակները խորը դեպրեսսիայի ախտանիշներ են  : Հիմնականում ինքնասպանության որոշումը գաղտնի է պահվում ( եթե ինքնասպանություն գործողը  ինչ-որ մեկին հայտնում է դրա մասին, ապա դեռ հույս ունի ուրիշ ելք գտնել...էսպես ասած փրկվել, թեկուզ այն մարդու կողմից ում վստահել է ) , մեկուսանում են լիակատար մենակության մեջ, որպեսզի ոչինչ կամ ոչ ոք չխանգարի ի կատար ածել որոշումը: 
> Նման դեպքերում միայն հարազատների ու ընկերների մխիթարանքն ու օգնությունը ( հատկապաես բարոյահոգեբանական)  կարող է սթափեցնել նրանց : Եվ շատ կարևոր մի բան ևս ՝  ինքնասպանություն գործողների մեծամասնությունը միշտ  հոգու խորքում փոքրիկ հույս են ունենում փրկվելու : Այնպես որ ուշադիր եղեք մարդկանց նկատմամբ 
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է կյանքին կամավոր վերջ տալուն  : Մենք բացարձակապես ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉԻ իրավունք ունենք և միայն ՄԵՆՔ ԻՆՔՆԵՐՍ  ենք մեր իրավունքների սահմանները գծում, ելնելով մեր կրոնական, բարոյական, մարդկային, իրավաբանական ...համոզմունքներից  : Բայց այդ իրավունքը թող արդարացման միջոց չդառան և ոչ էլ ՄԻԱՅՆ իրավունքից ելնելով  ճիշտ / սխալ/ արդարացի սահմանումները ստանա


Համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ: Կուզենայի ավելացնել մի պրիտչա(առասպել կամ եսիմ ոնց ա դա հայերեն…):
Բուդդայի մոտ գալիս ա ռակով հիվանդ մի լամա(կենդանու մասին չի խոսքը, այլ բուդդիզմով զբաղվող պրակտիկանտի մասին) ու հարցնումա.
- Եթե ես ինքնասպանություն գործեմ, դա կլինի՞ սխալ արարք:
Բուդդան ասում ա.
- Քո մարմինը ծածկված  ա վերքերով, դու ցավերից տանջվո՞ւմ ես:
- Այո՛:
- Դու որդիներ ունես, նրանք կարո՞ղ են հոգալ իրենց մասին առանց քեզ:
- Այո՛:
- Դու համարո՞ւմ ես, որ հասել ես քո պրակտիկայում այս կյանքով քեզ տրված հնարավորությունների գագաթնակետին:
- Այո՛:
- Ուրեմն քո մահը, ինչ ճանապարհով էլ դու դա ընդունես, սխալ չի լինի:
Ու լաման գնում ա ինքնասպան ա լինում…

----------


## Մասսագետ

Հետաքրքիր ա, որ էս թեման սենց պասիվ ա, ես ավելի լուրջ վեճեր էի պատկերացնում էս թեմայում: Մի էրկու բան էլ ավելացնեմ:
Ինքնասպանություն գործողը պիտի դուխ ունենա, ինչ տիպի ինքնասպանություն ուզում ա լինի:
Փորձեմ ասել իմ կարծիքը ինքնասպանի հոգեբանության մասին: Կարծում եմ՝ ինքնասպանները ինքնասպանեն, որովհետև ուզում են, որ իրենց խղճան: Երևի նրանց թվում ա, որ մեռնելուց հետո նա կտեսնի  մարդկանց, որոնք ողբում են իր համար նաև կիմանա, թե ով ի՞՛նչ էր կարծում իր մասին, իսկ դրանից ավելի հետաքրքիր բան չկա, իմանալ, թե ով ինչ է մտածում քո մասին, հըլը որ էսքանը…

----------


## kiki

ամկեղծ ասած, չեմ կարդացել այստեղի գրառումները, տրամադրություն ու հավես չունեմ երկար պոստեր կարդալու ... պարզապես իմ կարծիքն ասեմ ...
մի ֆոռումում էլ էին նման թեմա  բացել, բայց "մահապատիժ" վերնագրով, ու իմ կարծիքը , որ պիտի գրեմ ,  վերաբերվում է և՛ նրան , և՛ նրա, քանի որ իմ կարծիքով, ըստ էության դա միևնույն բանն է ՝ երկու դեպքում էլ խլվում  է մարդկային կյանք , մի դեպքում սեփականը  ,  մյուս դեպքում ՝ ուրիշինը ... ու այնտեղ էլ եմ համարյա նույնը գրել ինչ հիմա պիտի գրեմ ...
ոչ ինքնասպանությունը , ոչ էլ մահապատիժը  չեմ ընդունում, քանի որ մենք իրավունք չունենք վերացնել այն, ինչը մեզ չի պատկանում ... կյանքը մեզ տվել է Աստված ու այդ կյանքը իրեն է պատկանում, ու վերցնել այն կարող է միայն Նա, իսկ մենք իրավունք չունենք որչնչացնել այն, ինչ ինքներս չենք ստեղծել , կամ մեզ չի պատկանում ...




> Ինքնասպանությունը շատ վիճելի  հարց է,երբեմն  շատ քննարկելուց հետո,մտածում ես ինչ դատարկ բան է...
> Բայց որ  ինքնասպանություն գործողը,հետո դրա անհաջողության  դեպքում, այլևս  չի փորձում ,դա ճիշտ է…Հիմնականում  չեն փորձում էլ կրկնել:


սխալվում ես հարգելիս , շատ դպքերում մարդիկ կրկնում են ... պարզապես դա կախված է երևի մարդուց   ու նրա հոգեկան վիճակից ...

----------


## Arisol

> ոչ ինքնասպանությունը , ոչ էլ մահապատիժը  չեմ ընդունում, քանի որ մենք իրավունք չունենք վերացնել այն, ինչը մեզ չի պատկանում ... կյանքը մեզ տվել է Աստված ու այդ կյանքը իրեն է պատկանում, ու վերցնել այն կարող է միայն Նա, իսկ մենք իրավունք չունենք որչնչացնել այն, ինչ ինքներս չենք ստեղծել , կամ մեզ չի պատկանում ...


Իսկ եթե այդ քո ասած Աստծո տված կյանքը նման է մի ահավոր դժոխքի, լի ցավերով ու տառապանքներով, որտեղ քեզ մարդու տեղ չեն անգամ դնում, որտեղ դու քեզ զգում ես պարզապես մի ավելորդ մասնիկ, քանի որ բոլորին խանգարում ես քո ներկայությամբ և մտածում ես, որ ավելի լավ կլիներ մյուսների համար , եթե դու չլինեիր… հը՞ն… Արդյո՞ք քո կարծիքով այդպիսի մարդը իրավունք չունի վերացնել այն, ինչ տվել է նրան Աստված(չնայած, երևի թե Աստծո մասին մեր պատկերացումները տարբեր են, բայց սա արդեն այլ թեմա է):
 Չգիտեմ որքանով պատկերավոր կլինի, եթե համեմատեմ սա, օրինակ, բույսի հետ, բայց փորձեմ:
 Ենթադրենք  դու մի բույս ես տնկում, սկզբից լավ հետևում ես նրան, ջրում ես, սնուցում, նա արդեն սկսում է թերեր աճեցնել(կներեք, եթե սխալ եմ գրել, ոչ մի կերպ լավ չստացվեց թարգմանել :Sad:   ) և այդ պահից սկսած դու արդեն անտեսում ես նրան, չես խնամում, չես ջրում:Այդ ժամանակ այդ բույսը արդեն հույսը կտրած, որ դու իրեն մի օր կջրես, կմշակես, սկսում է թառամել…Այնուհետեվ այլևս բույս չի լինում...դա քո չխնամելու, չջրելու հետևանքն է… Արդյո՞ք այդ բույսն իրավունք չուներ թառամելու, այլևս չգոյատևելու: Ինչպե՞ս նա կարող էր գոյատևել առանձ քո ուշադրությանը…Նույնն էլ մարդու հետ է… Ինչպե՞ս կարող է մարդ ապրել, եթե նա լքված է իրեն զգում ոչ միայն մարդկանց կողմից, այլ նաև Աստծու…

----------


## kiki

համաձայն եմ, որ աշխորհը դարձել է մի ահավոր դժողք ... որը ի դեպ ստեղծել են իրենց համար հենց իրենք ՝ մարդիկ ...
իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է քո տված հարցին, որը մի քանի անգամ տարբեր ձևերով տվեցիր, ասեմ, որ այդ հարցին կկարղանամ քեզ պատասխանել, երբ հասկանամ թե ինչու ենք մենք ՝ մարդիկս ծնվում, և ի՞նչ իմատ  է Աստված դրել մեր գոյության գաղափարի մեջ, այսինքն այն հարցին, որին ես նախորդ պոստում ասացի, որ պատասխան չունեմ ...
իսկ ի՞նչ գիտես  թե ինչ է ուզում Աստված մեզ ասել ... միգուցե այդ տառապանքը ու լքված լինելու զգացումը (որը մենք բոլորս էլ կարծում եմ մի անգամ գոնե կյանքում զգում ենք, ու որը միգուցե նաև խափուսիկ է ) նույնպես իմաստ ունի ու կարևոր դեր է խաղում մեր կյանքում ...

----------


## Arisol

> համաձայն եմ, որ աշխորհը դարձել է մի ահավոր դժողք ... որը ի դեպ ստեղծել են իրենց համար հենց իրենք ՝ մարդիկ ...
> իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է քո տված հարցին, որը մի քանի անգամ տարբեր ձևերով տվեցիր, ասեմ, որ այդ հարցին կկարղանամ քեզ պատասխանել, երբ հասկանամ թե ինչու ենք մենք ՝ մարդիկս ծնվում, և ի՞նչ իմատ  է Աստված դրել մեր գոյության գաղափարի մեջ, այսինքն այն հարցին, որին ես նախորդ պոստում ասացի, որ պատասխան չունեմ ...
> իսկ ի՞նչ գիտես  թե ինչ է ուզում Աստված մեզ ասել ... միգուցե այդ տառապանքը ու լքված լինելու զգացումը (որը մենք բոլորս էլ կարծում եմ մի անգամ գոնե կյանքում զգում ենք, ու որը միգուցե նաև խափուսիկ է ) նույնպես իմաստ ունի ու կարևոր դեր է խաղում մեր կյանքում ...


Դե ես այս քո վերջին հարցին արդեն պատասխանել եմ «Մահ...Իսկ հետո՞» թեմայում: Ես դա բացատրել եմ, որպես կարմայի հետևանք: Եթե դժվար չէ և ցանկություն ունես, ապա կարող ես այդ իմ գրածը կարդալ… Ո՛չ, ես չեմ ասում, որ կողմ եմ ինքնասպանությանը, բայց ոչ էլ ասում եմ, որ դեմ եմ, որ ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի նման բան անելու…Պարզապես ես քո նախորդ ասածին պատասխանեցի, քանի որ համաձայն չէի քո գրածների հետ…

----------


## kiki

օկ, կկարդամ վաղը, երբ գլուխս լավ աշխատի ...
դե բոլորս մեր կարծիքն ունենք, ու դա բնական է, անգամ լավ   է ... հետաքրքիր չէր լինի եթե բոլորը նույն կարծիքին լինեինք  ...
ես ինքս կարծում եմ որ ինքնասպանությունը սխալ է, իսկ մահապատիժը մարզապես անթույլատրելի ... չնայած առանձնապես տարբերություն, էլի եմ ասում, դրանց մեջ չեմ տեսնում ...

----------


## Աբելյան

Ինչքան շատ ես ինքնասպանության անհաջող փորձեր անում, ենքան ավելի ես համոզվում, որ մեռնելը շատ դժվար բան ա:

----------


## Koms

չե, էս թեման չէմ հասկանում, 
կյանքը՝ մեկ անգամ է /գուցե/ մեզ տրվում, եւ պետք է այն ապրել՝ առանց այդ "սեւ" մտքի,

----------


## Ուլուանա

> չե, էս թեման չէմ հասկանում, 
> կյանքը՝ մեկ անգամ է /գուցե/ մեզ տրվում...


Կոմս, բայց քո այս խոսքերը մի քիչ հակասում են քո ստորագրությանը։ :Wink:

----------


## Koms

> Կոմս, բայց քո այս խոսքերը մի քիչ հակասում են քո ստորագրությանը։


դրա համար էլ հատուկ նշել եմ՝ "գուցե" ,  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> դրա համար էլ հատուկ նշել եմ՝ "գուցե" ,


Դե, ես էլ դրա համար հատուկ նշել էի՝ «մի քիչ»։ :Tongue:   :LOL:

----------


## Մելիք

Որ հաստատ իմանամ էլի կյանք կունենամ, էս մեկը նվեր կտամ ուրիշին:

----------


## kiki

Մելիք ջա՞ն, քեզ ինչ եղավ է՞...բոլորը գժվել են, սկսած ինձանից...

կներեք օֆֆտոպի համար...

----------


## otar

> Ինչքան շատ ես ինքնասպանության անհաջող փորձեր անում, ենքան ավելի ես համոզվում, որ մեռնելը շատ դժվար բան ա:


totally agree  :Ok:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ժողովուրդ, ձեր գրածները կարդում եմ, ու այնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ ակումբի անդամների մեջ, փաստորեն, փորձառու, բայց չկայացած ինքնասպաններ կան... :Shok:   :Think:  
Կպատմե՞ք ձեր անհաջող փորձերի մասին:  :Tongue:   :Blush:

----------


## Koms

իսկ ռեալում /իրականությունում/ մենք կանք, գոյություն ունենք ընդհանրապես՞, որ մի "ուրիշ" տեղ էլ ուզենանք գնալ՞...  :Cool:   բարդ հարց ա , չէ՞,..

----------


## PoeT

Ինքնասպանությանը դեմ եմ, թող ներեն բոլոր նրանք ովքեր փորձել են ինքնասպան լինել։ Կարծում եմ, որ նրանք, իրոք թույլ մարդիկ են։ Նրանք չեն գնահատում կյանքը

----------


## Arisol

> իսկ ռեալում /իրականությունում/ մենք կանք, գոյություն ունենք ընդհանրապես՞, որ մի "ուրիշ" տեղ էլ ուզենանք գնալ՞...   բարդ հարց ա , չէ՞,..


Օ՜, շատ բարդ հարց ա :Wink:  Մեր կյանքը կարծես մատրիցա լինի («Մատրիցա» ֆիլմի նման)… Էդ թեմայի շուրջը եթե սկսեմ խոսել, ապա երկար կտեվի, քանի որ շատ ասելիքներ ունեմ, իսկ էդքանը գրել…զահլա չկա, նաև՝ դժվար կհասկացվի  :Wink:

----------


## Xolms

Իսկ ինչու են ընդանռապես  ինքնասպանություն գորցում ինչեն ուզում դրանով ապացույցեն եթե իհարկե ապացույցելու վիրև է բան կա :Think:

----------


## Մելիք

Պարտադիր պիտի ապացուցելու բան ունենա՞ն: Ինձ թվում ա, հաճախ էդ քայլին գնում են, որովհետև թվում է, թե ի վիճակի չեն ապացուցել էն ինչ ուզում են:

----------


## Esmeralda

Ինքնասպանություն մարդ գործում է այն ժամանակ... երբ էլ աելու ոչ մի բան չի ունենում այս կյանքում (իր կարծիքով).....

----------


## Արշակ

Ենթադրում եմ, որ մարդիկ հիմնականում ինքնասպանություն են գործում հետևյալ պատճառներով.
1. ուզում են դրանով շրջապատին ինչ-որ բան ապացուցեն, ասեն
2. հուսահատվում են, կյանքից էլ ոչ մի սպասելիք չեն ունենում կամ անելիք, ասելիք չեն ունենում
3. ինչ-որ բանից ահավոր տանջվում են, չեն դիմանում ու մտածում են, որ դրանով կազատվեն տանջանքներից
4. դիվահարության ժամանակ, միայն իրենց տեսանելի ինչ-որ աներևույթ էակների դրդմամբ
5. որոշ կրոնների կամ աղանդների ազդեցությամբ

Դրդապատճառներից  որևէ մեկն առանձնացնել ու ասել, թե բոլորը միայն այդ պատճառով են ինքնասպան լինում, կարծում եմ, որ սխալ է։

----------


## Լէգնա

Մարդն  է իր կյանքի  տերը.
բայց,կյանքը  իր տերը չի ,այնպես  ,որ  թողենք  ամեն ինչ  նրանց կամքին :

----------


## Riddle

Հասկանում եմ, որ կյանքում այնպիսի անելանելի վիճակներ են լինում, որոնցից ազատվելու միակ փրկությունը գոյություն չունենալն է թվում, բայց ամեն դեպքում, ինքնակամ ազատվելն այն ամենաթանկից, որ Աստված է մեզ տվել՝ կյանքից, այն էլ այն դեպքում, երբ աշխարհում անթիվ անբուժելի հիվանդ մարդիկ գերմարդկային ջանքեր են գործադրում՝ պայքարելով նույնիսկ հաշված ամիսների համար, իմ կարծիքով… Եթե «վայրենություն»-ից ավելի վայրի բառ գտնեի, կասեի թե ինչ է: 
Ոչ մի դեպքում ինքնասպանությունը լուծում չէ, այլ միայն ընդմիշտ կործանում` բառիս ամենասարսափելի իմաստով:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Մեռնելուց հեշտ բան չկա...ապրելն է դժվար

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Մեռնելուց հեշտ բան չկա...ապրելն է դժվար


Ծանոթ խոսեր են, բայց թե որ գրքում եմ կարդացել, չեմ կարողանում հիշեմ  :Sad:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

> Ծանոթ խոսեր են, բայց թե որ գրքում եմ կարդացել, չեմ կարողանում հիշեմ


Ճիշտն ասած ես էլ չգիտեմ, քանի որ այդ գիրքը  չեմ կարդացել  :Smile: 
Ցանկացած պահի կարող ես կյանքիդ վերջ տալ արագ ու անցավ միջոցով , չմտածելով հետևանքների, կյանքում թողած խնդիրների ,ապրողների.... մասին: Բայց մեկ ակնթարթում փորձիր այդքան արագ ու հեշտորեն լուծել պրոբլեմները ու շարունակել ապրել

----------


## Astghik

Ես նույնպես դեմ եմ ինքնասպանությանը, քանի որ դա չի ազատում ցավերից ու խնդիրներից, ինքնասպանություն կատարողը այդ պահին իր կյանքի ամենաթույլ, անմիտ ու էգոիստական արարքն է կատարում :Sad:  :
Վերջերս պատահեց լսել 2 նման դեպքերի մասին: Առաջինը 45-50 տարեկան մի կին էր, որը ընտանիքի տեր էր, ու տնտեսական խնդիրներում դժվարանալու պատճառով անդունդից նետվեց... Ինքն ազատվեց իր ամենօրյա տանջանքներից, սակայն նրա հիվանդ ամուսինն ու զավակները բացի ամենօրյա խնդիրներից հիմա ունեն մի անսահման վիշտ, ու ինչքան էլ բարելավվի նրանց տնտեսական վիճակը, մայրը ընդմիշտ է հեռացել...
Այս ամառ պատահեց, որ 7 օր հիվանդանոցում էի: Մեր սենյակում կար մի ուսանողուհի 25 տարեկան, որն արդեն 2-րդ անգամ էր մահափորձ կատարում, նա դեղեր էր խմել, բայց մայրրը սպասվածից շուտ էր վերադարձել տուն ու փրկել էր նրան: ինքնասպանության պատճառը՝ մի տղա... Բայց այս աղջիկը հոգեկան ոչ նորմալ վիճակում էր գտնվում, սակայն բժիշկները չկարողացան նրան համոզել հոգեբանի մոտ բուժվել:
Ինչ աստիճանի հիասթափություն, վիրավորանք և այլն էլ ապրի մարդ, չարժե վերջ տալ կյանքին, ժամանակն ամեն ինչ փոխում է ու բուժում :Smile:  :

Ինքանասպամության իրավունք կա՞ թե չկա՞ :Think:  , համաձայն եմ, կախված է մարդու արժեքներից, կրոնից և այլն...

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ուրեմն իմ կարծիքով ինքնասպանություն գոռծող մառդիկ ուժեղ կամքի ուժ.
> Գտնում եմ նաև որ այն մարդիկ բարձրաձայն ասում են որ ցանկանում ինքնասպանություն գործել երբեք չեն անի դա, այդ ամենը ասվում է ուշադրություն գրավելու համար… համենայն դեպս ես այդպես եմ կարծում.
> Բայց դե գտնում եմ միշտ պետք է որոնել այլ ճանապահներ լուծելու խնդիրները


Ըստ իս, հակառակը, ինքնասպանության գնացող մարդիկ կամքի ուժից զուրկ են, քանի որ չեն կարողանում դիմագրավել ու հաղթահարել կյանքում առաջացող դժվարությունները: Ինքնասպանության գնում են միայն թույլ մարդիկ:

----------


## Kita

մի 3 անգամ շատ եմ ուզել կատարել… ուղակի համ էլ ֆիզիկապես  վատ էի… ուժ չկար ինչ որ տեղ հասնելու… բայյց  ատելության և վռեժի զգացումը օգնում են… :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ըստ իս, հակառակը, ինքնասպանության գնացող մարդիկ կամքի ուժից զուրկ են, քանի որ չեն կարողանում դիմագրավել ու հաղթահարել կյանքում առաջացող դժվարությունները: Ինքնասպանության գնում են միայն թույլ մարդիկ:


Իմ ծանոթներից մեկն ասում է, որ ինքնասպանություն գործող մարդիկ շատ թույլ են, որովհետև չեն դիմանում դժվարություններին, բայց նաև շատ ուժեղ են, որ կարողանում են իրենք իրենց սպանել: Ես հավատում եմ դրան:

----------


## Xolms

ինքնասպանւթյուն գործում են այն մարդիք ովքեր վախենում են ապրել

----------


## Vard

Չգիտեմ, ովքեր են ավելի շատ ինքնասպանություն գործում թույլերը, թե՞ ուժեղները ամեն դեպքում կարծում որ հանգամանքները շատ կարևոր դեր ունեն: իհարկե հոգեկան խանգարման ժամանակ կամ շատ ուժեղ ստրեսների ժամանակ կատարած իքնասպանությունը շատ տխուր է, որովհետև մարդ վայրկենական որոշում է ընդունում և ընդմիշտ հրաժեշտ տալի մի արտակարք երևույթի, որը կոչվում է կյանք…
Բայց գիտեք անձամբ ես ցանկություն ունեմ կյանքս ինքնասպանությամբ ավարտեմ, եթե խանգառող հանգամանքներ չլինեն ու հենց էն ժամանակ երբ որ ցանկանամ… 
Այս տարի երբ առաջին անգամ Տաթև գնացի պարզապես հիացած էի Տաթև գեղեցկությամբ ու գիտեք մտքովս ինչ անցավ, որ կյանքին հրաժեշտ տալու շատ հիանալի տեղ է  :Hands Up:  
բայց դե ոչ հիմա դեռ կյանքից շատ բան ունեմ ստանալու այ երբ որ զգամ, որ էլ պարզապես չեմ ուզում ապրեմ հենց էդ ժամանակ էլ ……………
երևի ձեզ կթվա թե գժվել եմ լրիվ  :Blush:  …
բայց դե ամենինչ լավ կլինի :Wink:

----------


## Koroleva

> Ուրեմն իմ կարծիքով ինքնասպանություն գոռծող մառդիկ ուժեղ կամքի ուժ.
> Գտնում եմ նաև որ այն մարդիկ բարձրաձայն ասում են որ ցանկանում ինքնասպանություն գործել երբեք չեն անի դա, այդ ամենը ասվում է ուշադրություն գրավելու համար… համենայն դեպս ես այդպես եմ կարծում.
> Բայց դե գտնում եմ միշտ պետք է որոնել այլ ճանապահներ լուծելու խնդիրները


 ajd depqum inchpes es asum, vor inqnaspannery ujex en, ete du el es karcum, vor mardy petq e inqy gtni ajl champa problemneri lucum gtnelu hamar?

*Մոդերատորական:* *Ծանոթացեք ակումբի օրենսդրությանը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները:
**Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա** կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, * *Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման :*

----------


## Աբելյան

Ինքնասպանություն գործելու համար շատ մեծ կամքի ուժ ա պետք: Ոչ բոլորն են դրան ընդունակ:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Իրոք զարմանում եմ էն մարդկանց վրա , որոնք ինասպաններին համարում են առանձնահատուկ կամքի ուժի տեր: Ախր նրանք հենց կամքի ուժի բացակայությունից են էտ քայլին դիմում: Ի՞նչ ուժեղի մասին է խոսքը, երբ նրանք ուժասպառությունից դրդված են իրենց կյանքին վերջ տալիս, երբ Ի ՎԻՃԱԿԻ չեն հաղթահարելու կյանքի պրոբլեմներն ու դժվարությունները, և հոգեպես ահավոր ընկճված են ( դե ես արդեն այս թեմայում մանրամասը նկարագրել եմ նրանց հոգևիճակը...)
Գուցե ձեզ համար դա  _" էկզոտիկ"_ ինչ-որ բան է, բայց քաջությունն ու կամքի ուժ ունեն այն մարդիկ, որոնք անկախ ամեն ինչից թուլամորթի պես չեն փախչում կյանքից , դեռ մի բան էլ թքած ունենալով, թե  հարազատներին ու ընկերներին իրենցից հետո ինչ վշտի մեջ են թողնում:
Եվ սովորաբար ինքնասպանության համար ընտրում են այնպիսի միջոցներ, որոնք ոչ մի ցավ էլ չեն պատճառում: Հո չեն բռնելու իրենց դահիճի նման փրթիկ-փրթիկ անեն... հաբ են խմում, երակներն են փրթում, բարձրությունից են գցվում...ոչ մեկն էլ ֆիզիկական ցավ չի պատճառում, իսկ հոգեպես նրանք արդեն բթացած են լինում
Ամեն օր կյանքն է իրենց վրա համարձակվում  ձեռք բարձրացնել, թող մի օր էլ նրանք դա անեն ...
Ինչ ուժեղ են չէ  :Blink:

----------


## milkyway

:Think:  Նար ջան, գիտես էնքան հիմար բաների պատճառով են ինքնասպանություններ լինում, էլ դու սուս:
համենայն դեպս ,որ լսես իսկականից մահվան արժանի պատճառ ասա, մենակ չասես
"Այ էս մարդը ինչ ուներ կորցրեց", իմ համար մենակ էս կյանքնա իրական ,հետո ինչ կա չգիտեմ, առանց իմանալու տեղ չեմ գնա համենայն դեպս իմ կամքով :Wink:

----------


## Arisol

> Նար ջան, գիտես էնքան հիմար բաների պատճառով են ինքնասպանություններ լինում, էլ դու սուս:
> համենայն դեպս ,որ լսես իսկականից մահվան արժանի պատճառ ասա, մենակ չասես
> "Այ էս մարդը ինչ ուներ կորցրեց", իմ համար մենակ էս կյանքնա իրական ,հետո ինչ կա չգիտեմ, առանց իմանալու տեղ չեմ գնա համենայն դեպս իմ կամքով


Լուս ջան, ես չեմ համարում, որ ինքնասպանությունը ճիշտ է և կան մահվան արժանի պատճառներ, բայց խորհուրդ կտայի, որ նայես "Весна, лето, осень, зима и снова весна" ֆիլմը ու միգուցե կտեսնես, որ լինում են պահեր, երբ արդեն կարելի է գնալ կյանքից… Կամ էլ օրինակ ահավոր ֆիզիկական տառապանքների կամ պարալիզացված վիճակում գտնվող մարդկանց ինքնասպան լինելը…
 Լուս ջա՛ն, ես չեմ քննադատում ինքնասպաններին, ոչ էլ պաշտպանում եմ: Դա իրենց իրավունքն է. ոնց կուզեն, նենց էլ կանեն: Ուղղակի նման քայլի դիմելիս պետք է ոչ միայն իրենց մասին մտածեն…

----------


## milkyway

:Sad:  Դե հիվանդությունները լրիվ ուրիշ տեղում են : Ես առողջ մարդուն նկատի ունեի, չնայած առողջ ասելով ես հասկանում եմ ֆիզիկական ու հոգեւոր առողջություն: Իսկ ինքնասպանների մոտ վերջինի մասին բան չեմ կարող ասել: :Think:  Համենայն դեպս բժիշկներն են էդ ասում  :Read:  
Բոլորի կյանքում էլ անանցանելի պատեր լինում են, կարեւորը մագլցել կարենաս:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ինքնասպանություն… Երեվի շատ մարդիկ են ինքնասպանության փորձ արել: Շատերը որոշ ժամանակ անց ծիծաղել են իրենց այդ արարքի վրա, մյուսները էլի են ինքնասպանության փորձեր կատարել, իսկ որոշները հաջողություն են ունեցել այդ գործում և լքել են այս անիրավ աշխարհը… Ի՞նչն է մարդկանց դրդում այդպիսի արարքի, որչա՞փ ուժ և համառություն պետք է մարդ ունենա, որպեսզի ինքն իրեն սպանի:
>  Ամեն մարդ ունի ծնվելու և մահանալու իրավունք, բայց արդյո՞ք հարգելի է նման ձևի կյանքից հեռանալը: Ինչպիսի՞ կարծիք ունեք նման արարք կատարած մարդկանց նկատմամբ: Համարում եք նրանց էգոի՞ստ, թե՞ թուլամորթ, կամ էլ ուժե՞ղ, կամ… 
> Ասեմ, որ իմ կարծիքով այդ արարքի չափանիշն ամեն դեպքում կախված է տվյալ իրավիճակից…


Իմ կարծիքով կա երկու տիպի ինքնասպանություն, մեկը երբ մարդ փախնում է պրոբլեմներից, իսկ մյուսը երբ նա հեռանում է կյանքից, քանի որ պարզապես չի ուզում ապրել: Եթե առաջին դեպքը թուլության արտահայտում է, ապա երկրորդը շատ խրախուսելի երևույթ է:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իմ կարծիքով կա երկու տիպի ինքնասպանություն, մեկը երբ մարդ փախնում է պրոբլեմներից, իսկ մյուսը երբ նա հեռանում է կյանքից, քանի որ պարզապես չի ուզում ապրել: Եթե առաջին դեպքը թուլության արտահայտում է, ապա երկրորդը շատ խրախուսելի երևույթ է:


Նույնիսկ խրախուսելի՞... :Shok:   Իսկ, օրինակ, ինչո՞վ է խրախուսելի։ Դրանով նա ի՞նչ լավ բան է անում իր կամ ուրիշ որևէ մեկի համար։ Կբացատրե՞ս։ :Wink:

----------


## Rhayader

> Նույնիսկ խրախուսելի՞...  Իսկ, օրինակ, ինչո՞վ է խրախուսելի։ Դրանով նա ի՞նչ լավ բան է անում իր կամ ուրիշ որևէ մեկի համար։ Կբացատրե՞ս։


Իմ կարծիքով իմաստ չունի «ձեռի հետ» ապրելը: Եթե միայն ապրելու պրոցեսը մարդուն հաճույք չի պատճառում, ապա նրա ապրելը իմաստ չունի:

----------


## kiki

խրախուսելի կարելի է համարել այն , որ  մարդ կարողանում է դուրս գալ այդ հոգեկան վիճակից ու կյանքի իմաստ գտնել , թեկուզ ասենք մյուսներին օգնելու մեջ ...

----------


## Rhayader

> խրախուսելի կարելի է համարել այն , որ  մարդ կարողանում է դուրս գալ այդ հոգեկան վիճակից ու կյանքի իմաստ գտնել , թեկուզ ասենք մյուսներին օգնելու մեջ ...


Լավ էլի: Կարող ա՝ զոռով ա էտ զահրումարը: Ընտրության իրավունք թողեք մարդկանց: Գոպնիկներ:

----------


## kiki

ուզում ես համոզել մեզ , որ ինքնասպանություն գաղափարը կարող է խրախուսելի՞ լինել ...  :Angry2:  
ավելի հիմար բան ես կյանքում լսած չկաի ...
ընտրությու՞ն : իսկ ի՞նչ ընտրություն կա այդտեղ :միայն հոգեկան ծանր վիճակում մարդը կարող է ընտրել մահը  : ոչ մեկը չի ցանկանում մահանալ, ես քեզ հաստատ եմ ասում: եթե այդ պահին պահես նրա ճակատին ատրճանակը երկու վայրկյան, նա կսկսի խնդրել քեզ որ նման բան չաես : բոլորն ել սիրում են կյանքը, միգուցե հիասթափված են ոմանք լինում, բայց միևնույն է սիրում են ու ուզում են ապրել ...  :Angry2:  իսկ ինքնասպան են լինում աֆֆեկտի ազդեցության տակ ծանր հեգեկան վիճակում գտնվող մարդիկ ...
դեռ տարիքի հետ շատ բան կհասկանաս , ու հասուն տարիքում քո խոսքերի վրա դեռ երկար ես ծիծաղելու , հավատա ...

----------


## Taurus

Իսկ ինչ կարող ես ասել իմ անվան տակի նկարի մասին :LOL:  (էտ ինչ վերաբերվումա ինքնասպանությանը :Sad:  )

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ ինչ կարող ես ասել իմ անվան տակի նկարի մասին (էտ ինչ վերաբերվումա ինքնասպանությանը )


Ով ինչ անի իրեն կանի ԲՁՂ (Բեսամտ Ձևի Ղժում եմ)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իմ կարծիքով իմաստ չունի «ձեռի հետ» ապրելը: Եթե միայն ապրելու պրոցեսը մարդուն հաճույք չի պատճառում, ապա նրա ապրելը իմաստ չունի:


Այո, ձեռի հետ ապրելն իրոք իմաստ չունի, բայց դրանից խուսափելու լավագույն ձևը ոչ թե կյանքից ձեռ քաշելն է, այլ այդ «չեղած» իմաստը գտնելը, որը թեև ոչ միշտ է հեշտ, բայց հաստատ միշտ էլ հնարավոր է։ :Wink:  Կիկին լավ ասեց. թեկուզ մարդկանց օգնելու մեջ։

Եբ ընդհանրապես կյանքը երբեք էլ անիմաստ կամ ավելորդ չի կարող լինել, պարզապես հարկավոր է ձգտել գտնել այդ իմաստը, և ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի։ Հաճախ այդ իմաստը կարելի   է լինել բոլորովին անպասելի տեղերում, բայց այն կա։ :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

> Երբ ընդհանրապես կյանքը երբեք էլ անիմաստ կամ ավելորդ չի կարող լինել, պարզապես հարկավոր է ձգտել գտնել այդ իմաստը, և ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի։ Հաճախ այդ իմաստը կարելի   է լինել բոլորովին անպասելի տեղերում, բայց այն կա։


Ապրես Uluana ջան, ճիշտ ես ասում , օրնակ ես արդեն գտել եմ ապրելու իմաստը (իհարկե դա իմ համար):
Բայց հնարավոր է , որ գտել ես բայց չգիտես :Think:  
ողղակի չես զգում :Bad: 




> Ով ինչ անի իրեն կանի ԲՁՂ (Բեսամտ Ձևի Ղժում եմ)


Եթե էդ քո բեսամտ ղժալնա, որեմն քո մոտ վիճակը տխուրա, ցավակցում եմ :Sad:  
ավելի ճիշ ցավակցում ենք  :Smile:   :Tongue:   :Cool:   :Ok:   :Angry2:   :Xeloq:   :Think:   :Bad:

----------


## Angelina

Կարծում եմ, ինքնասպանությունը վախկոտության նշան է:

----------

Freeman (24.06.2010)

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Ինքնասպանություն… 
> Ասեմ, որ իմ կարծիքով այդ արարքի չափանիշն ամեն դեպքում կախված է տվյալ իրավիճակից…


Ես համամիտ եմ Arisol հետ, որոշ դեպքում ինքնասպանությունը միակ ճիշտ ելքն է:
օր. երբ հույժ կարևոր ռազմական գաղտնիք իմացող սպան գերի է ընկնում թշնամուն,
կամ ինչքան գիտեմ տիեզերագնացներին թռիչքից առաջ տրվում է թույնի փոքրիկ սրվակ...
Կասեմ ավելին, նույնիսկ Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին ինքնասպանությունը, որոշ դեպքերում արդարացված է համարում!

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

Նիցշեն ասում էր << մի խոսա նրա մասին ինչը չես փորձել>>

փորձեք ու կիմանաք

----------


## Shauri

...բայց արդեն չենք կարենա որևէ մեկին պատմել...

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Ինքնասպանությունը երբեք էլ չի կարող ճիշտ ելք դառնալ :Angry2:  
Նման երևույթը ընդամենը թույլ կամքի դրսեվորում է :Angry2:  
ՈՒ չի կարող արդարացվել ոչ մի ինքնասպան:
Մարդը ընդհանրապես կյանքում իր էությամբ ձգտում է, պայքարում է կյանքի համար, կարելի է ասել նույնիսկ բնազդաբար: Ու իմ կարծիքով էդ ձգտումը միշտ էլ ավելի հզոր է, քան  ինքնասպանության դրդող ցանկացած պատճառ:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ինքնասպանությունը երբեք էլ չի կարող ճիշտ ելք դառնալ 
> Նման երևույթը ընդամենը թույլ կամքի դրսեվորում է 
> ՈՒ չի կարող արդարացվել ոչ մի ինքնասպան:
> Մարդը ընդհանրապես կյանքում իր էությամբ ձգտում է, պայքարում է կյանքի համար, կարելի է ասել նույնիսկ բնազդաբար: Ու իմ կարծիքով էդ ձգտումը միշտ էլ ավելի հզոր է, քան  ինքնասպանության դրդող ցանկացած պատճառ:


Դու այդպես ես ասում, իսկ երբևէ հայտնված կաս ինքնասպան լինել ցանկացող մարդու հոգեվիճակում:Չի կարելի միանշանակ ասել, որ նա թույլ մարդ է:Համոզված եմ, որ շատերի մոտ գոնե մի վայրկյանով առաջացել է այդ ցանկությունը` մեռնել:Ես էլ եմ դա սխալ քայլ համարում, բայց  որոշ չափով մտնում եմ այդ մարդու վիճակի մեջ:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Ինքնասպանությունը երբեք էլ չի կարող ճիշտ ելք դառնալ 
> Նման երևույթը ընդամենը թույլ կամքի դրսեվորում է 
> ՈՒ չի կարող արդարացվել ոչ մի ինքնասպան:
> Մարդը ընդհանրապես կյանքում իր էությամբ ձգտում է, պայքարում է կյանքի համար, կարելի է ասել նույնիսկ բնազդաբար: Ու իմ կարծիքով էդ ձգտումը միշտ էլ ավելի հզոր է, քան  ինքնասպանության դրդող ցանկացած պատճառ:


Դու երևի ուշադրություն չես դարձրել իմ ներկայացրած օրինակներին կամ դրանք լավ չես հասկացել:
Դե հիմա պատկերացրու տիեզերագնացին գերել են այլմոլորակայինները և նրա վրա կատարում են բազմաթիվ այլանդակ և տանջալի փորձարկումներ:
Ինքնասպանությամբ տվյալ դժբախտ տիեզերագնացը վերջ կտա իր տանջանքներին այս դեպքում, ի՞նչպես կարելի է  տիեզերագնացին վախկոտ անվանել:
Կամ մի այլ օրինակ հիշենք <<Արմագեդոն>> ֆիլմը երբ հերոսներից մեկը պայթեցնում է իրեն և երկրի խաղաղ գոյաությանը սպառնացող գիսաստղին:Այստեղ նույնպես ինքնասպանություն գործողը ամենևին վախկոտ չէ:
Իսկ եթե մեկը ինքնասպան է լինում, օր.  երբ նրա սիրած էակը նրան մերժում է այ սա արդեն անընդունելի և դատապարտելի երևույթ է:

----------

Freeman (24.06.2010)

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> ...բայց արդեն չենք կարենա որևէ մեկին պատմել...


Բայց դու արդեն կիմանաս քեզ հետաքրքրող հարցի պատասխանը 
դա ցավոտ չի հավատա ինձ մահացողը մեծ շոկա ապրում դա հավասար է մեծ նարկոտիկի դոզաի 

ովա ճանաչում Ջիմ Մորիսոնին DOOR -ից  ?

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բայց դու արդեն կիմանաս քեզ հետաքրքրող հարցի պատասխանը 
> դա ցավոտ չի հավատա ինձ մահացողը մեծ շոկա ապրում դա հավասար է մեծ նարկոտիկի դոզաի 
> ովա ճանաչում Ջիմ Մորիսոնին DOOR -ից  ?


Ասենք թե ճանաչում ենք, բայց ի՞նչ կապ ունի Ջիմ Մորիսոնը տվյալ դեպքում։  :Unsure:  Չլինի՞ թե ինքը մեռնելուց հետո քեզ պատմել է իր տպավորությունների մասին։  :LOL:  Նախ Ջիմ Մորիսոնը ինքնասպան չի եղել։ Բացի դրանից, շատ քչերին է մահը այդ աստիճանի ձգում, որ ուզենան մեռնել միայն այն բանի համար, որ իմանան, թե ինչ կա «սրանից այն կողմ»։ Բոլորին էլ հետաքրքրում է այդ հարցը, բայց ոչ այնքան, որքան որ Ջիմ Մորիսոնին էր հետաքրքրում... Իմ խորին համոզմամբ, միլիոնից մեկը կարող է ինքնասպան լինել՝ զուտ հետաքրքրությունից դրդված...  :Shok:  Կարծում եմ՝ դրա համար հարկավոր է լուրջ խախտումներ ունենալ...  :Think:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Իսկ ի՞նչ եք կարծում, մահվան մասին մտածելն ու ապրելու ցանկություն չունենալը համարժեք է ինքնասպանությանը…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ ի՞նչ եք կարծում, մահվան մասին մտածելն ու ապրելու ցանկություն չունենալը համարժեք է ինքնասպանությանը…


Իհարկե, ոչ։ Ես արդեն ասել էի, որ մահվան մասին բոլորն են մտածում (մեկն ավելի շատ, մյուսն ավելի քիչ, բայց բոլորս էլ մտածում ենք), և դա բնական է, բայց պարզ է, որ ոչ բոլորն են ինքնասպանություն գործում։

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց 
Ապրելու ցանկություն չունենալն էլ ոչ միշտ է վերջանում ինքնասպանությամբ, որովհետև ոչ բոլոր ցանկություններն են, որ իրագործվում են, տվյալ դեպքում՝ բարեբախտաբար։

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Ասենք թե ճանաչում ենք, բայց ի՞նչ կապ ունի Ջիմ Մորիսոնը տվյալ դեպքում։  Չլինի՞ թե ինքը մեռնելուց հետո քեզ պատմել է իր տպավորությունների մասին։  Նախ Ջիմ Մորիսոնը ինքնասպան չի եղել։ Բացի դրանից, շատ քչերին է մահը այդ աստիճանի ձգում, որ ուզենան մեռնել միայն այն բանի համար, որ իմանան, թե ինչ կա «սրանից այն կողմ»։ Բոլորին էլ հետաքրքրում է այդ հարցը, բայց ոչ այնքան, որքան որ Ջիմ Մորիսոնին էր հետաքրքրում... Իմ խորին համոզմամբ, միլիոնից մեկը կարող է ինքնասպան լինել՝ զուտ հետաքրքրությունից դրդված...  Կարծում եմ՝ դրա համար հարկավոր է լուրջ խախտումներ ունենալ...


նախ պատասխանեմ քո հարցին թե Մորիսոնը պատմելա ինձ թե ոչ-   ոչ ինձ չի պատմել բայց մտածում եմ ,որ քեզ պետքա որ պատմած լինի, որովհետև քո խորն համոզմամբ նա ինքնասպան չի եղել այլ երեվի պերեդոզիրովկայա իրա մոտ եղել ու ինքը շատ կուզենար ապրեր 
սա իմ սուբեկտիվ կարծիքնա 

իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա պատճառին ինքնասպանության, կարծում եմ ամեն մեկս մեր համար ենք որոշում տվյալ պատճառը արժի վերացնել ելքը ըտրելով ինքնասպանությունը ես քո և մնացածի հետ համաձայն եմ հոգեկանը խանգարված մարդը կգնա դրան մենակ. բայց դեռ մենք չիգիտենք որն է նորմալ որը խանգաված 

ֆրեիդի խոսքերով բոլորս ել նրա պոտենցիալ հաճախորդն ենք  անգամ ինքը 
կարծում եմ նորմալ մարդ չկա, ու ես ամեն ինչից ելնելով հանգում եմ են բանին, որ չարժե միանգամից զաումնի երեվալ թե մենք ես գիտենք են գիտենք ավելի լավ չի զրույցի միջոցով պարզել (ամեքս մեզ համար) ճշմարտությունը, որը շատ ավելի հարաբերական է քան ես ամենը

ես չեմ սիրում սմայլիկ օգտագործեմ , բայց ես մեկը շատ դուրս եկավ  :Cool:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> նախ պատասխանեմ քո հարցին թե Մորիսոնը պատմելա ինձ թե ոչ-   ոչ ինձ չի պատմել բայց մտածում եմ ,որ քեզ պետքա որ պատմած լինի, որովհետև քո խորն համոզմամբ նա ինքնասպան չի եղել այլ երեվի պերեդոզիրովկայա իրա մոտ եղել ու ինքը շատ կուզենար ապրեր 
> սա իմ սուբեկտիվ կարծիքնա


Ճիշտն ասած, այնքան էլ պարզ չէր, թե հատկապես որն էր քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը...  :Think:  բայց լավ, անցնենք առաջ։ Եթե պերեդոզիրովկա է եղել, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, թե նա շատ կուզենար ապրել։ Մի՞թե իմ գրածից նման բան էր հետևում։ Ես ուղղակի նշել էի փաստը, որն ինձ հայտնի էր, այդքան բան։



> ֆրեիդի խոսքերով բոլորս ել նրա պոտենցիալ հաճախորդն ենք  անգամ ինքը 
> կարծում եմ նորմալ մարդ չկա, ու ես ամեն ինչից ելնելով հանգում եմ են բանին, որ չարժե միանգամից զաումնի երեվալ թե մենք ես գիտենք են գիտենք ավելի լավ չի զրույցի միջոցով պարզել (ամեքս մեզ համար) ճշմարտությունը, որը շատ ավելի հարաբերական է քան ես ամենը


Բայց ո՞վ էր «զաումնի» երևում։  :Shok:  Ամեն մեկս մեր կարծիքն էինք հայտնում հենց։ Բայց մի հարցում թույլ տուր չհամաձայնել հետդ. ես համարում եմ, որ մեր կարծիքները կարող են տարբեր ու բազմաթիվ լինել, բայց ճշմարտությունը, ամեն դեպքում, հարաբերական չի, այլ բացարձակ է ու մեկն է։ Բոլորովին ուրիշ հարց է, որ հաճախ մենք, չիմանալով այդ ճշմարտությունը ստիպված ընկնում ենք հարաբերական «ճշմարտությունների» հետևից ու փորձում ենք ինքներս մեզ ներշնչել, որ տվյալ հարցն ընդամենը ճաշակի կամ նախընտրության հարց է։

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> բայց ճշմարտությունը, ամեն դեպքում, հարաբերական չի, այլ բացարձակ է ու մեկն է։ Բոլորովին ուրիշ հարց է, որ հաճախ մենք, չիմանալով այդ ճշմարտությունը ստիպված ընկնում ենք հարաբերական «ճշմարտությունների» հետևից ու փորձում ենք ինքներս մեզ ներշնչել, որ տվյալ հարցն ընդամենը ճաշակի կամ նախընտրության հարց է։


կարծում եմ էլի դու կռվում ես հետս 
ախր ես շատ խաղաղ մարդ եմ ու ջղայնանում եմ նրանց վրա ով ուզում է կրվել հետս ու ուզում եմ կռվել: :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  

եթե մեկը կա որ գիտի ետ բացարձակ ճշմարտությունը, կարծում եմ արդեն մահացելա ու չի ասել ոչ մեկի, իսկ մեզ մնումա փնտրել իսկ ինչ գտանք կատարյալ չի ,որովհետև երկրի վրա ոչինչ կատարյալ չի 
համոզ? :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց 



> Բայց ո՞վ էր «զաումնի» երևում։


ասեմ եթե սա քո նկարնա նկարում շատ զաումնի ես երեվում :Tongue:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> կարծում եմ էլի դու կռվում ես հետս 
> ախր ես շատ խաղաղ մարդ եմ ու ջղայնանում եմ նրանց վրա ով ուզում է կրվել հետս ու ուզում եմ կռվել:


Հակառակ կարծիք արտահայտելն ու կռվելը տարբեր բաներ են։  :Wink:  Ասեմ, որ ես շատ հազվադեպ եմ կռվում։ Ասեմ ավելին՝ վիրտուալում ինձ հետ կռվելու համար շա՜տ մեծ ջանքեր են պետք։ Բայց թեմայից չշեղվենք...



> եթե մեկը կա որ գիտի ետ բացարձակ ճշմարտությունը, կարծում եմ արդեն մահացելա ու չի ասել ոչ մեկի, իսկ մեզ մնումա փնտրել իսկ ինչ գտանք կատարյալ չի ,որովհետև երկրի վրա ոչինչ կատարյալ չի 
> համոզ?


Ոչ թե մեկը, այլ շատերն են եղել ու հիմա էլ կան։ Բացարձակ ճշմարտություն հասկացություն տիեզերքում գոյություն ունի, ուղղակի դրան հասնելու համար հարկավոր է շատ բարձր գիտակցություն ու հոգևոր զարգացածություն ունենալ։ Բայց ինչ վերաբերում է երկրի վրա ամեն ինչ կատարյալ կամ անկատար լինելուն, ապա ես համոզված եմ, որ ի սկզբանե ամեն ինչ կատարյալ է ստեղծվել, այդ մարդն է, որ չհասկանալով՝ փչացրել է շատ բան, որի հետևանքով մենք այսօր ունենք այն, ինչը դու իրավացիորեն անկատար ես համարում։ 

Բայց սա արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա է դառնում։ Եթե էլի շարունակվի ծոսակցությունը այս ուղղությամբ, ստիպված կլինեմ թեման առանձնացնել։

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Բայց սա արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա է դառնում։ Եթե էլի շարունակվի ծոսակցությունը այս ուղղությամբ, ստիպված կլինեմ թեման առանձնացնել։


կներես որ հարցնում եմ ես թեմայում ստեղ բոլորը հավատում են ասծուն բացի ինձնից 
ընդամենը պատասխանի ու ես կհեռանամ

----------


## Arisol

> կներես որ հարցնում եմ ես թեմայում ստեղ բոլորը հավատում են ասծուն բացի ինձնից 
> ընդամենը պատասխանի ու ես կհեռանամ


օֆֆթոփ// Այ այստեղ արդեն սխալվեցիր: Այս թեմայում մի խումբ աթեիստներ կան, իսկ ինչպես երևի գիտես, աթեիստների համար Աստված գոյություն չունի://օֆֆթոփ

----------


## Աբելյան

Ժողովուրդ. մարդը ունի ապրելու իրավունք, ոչ թե ապրելու պարտականություն: Նենց որ՝ կմեռնի-չի մեռնի, իրա գործն ա: Զարմանում եմ, որ ԱՄՆ-ի նման երկրում ինքնասպանությունը հանցագործություն ա համարվում:

Օրինակ՝ եթե ես ունեմ ընտրելու իրավունք, չի նշանակում, որ պարտավոր եմ ընտրությունների գնալ: Կարամ չեթամ էլ: Եթե էտի պարտավորություն ըլներ, այ նոր կասեի, որ իրավունք չունեմ չեթալու: Եթե մարդը ինչ-որ բանի իրավունք (ոչ ավել) ունի, ուրեմն ինքը դրա հակառակ բանի իրավունքն էլ ունի; Ես ունեմ ապրելու իրավունք: Ուրեմն` ունեմ նաև մեռնելու իրավունք: Ուրեմն` եթե ինձ քցեմ մոստից, դրանով օրենք չեմ խախտի: Եթե մարդն ինքնասպան ա լինում, չեմ կարծում, որ վատ բան ա անում իրա հանդեպ, որ ուրիշները իրա մասին վատ կարծիք են կազմում: Էդ ուրիշները չեմ կարծում իրանից լավ գիտեն` ինքն իրա հանդեպ լավ կվարվի, թե` չէ, որ ինքն իրա կամքով մեռնի:

----------


## ivy

> Ժողովուրդ. մարդը ունի ապրելու իրավունք, ոչ թե ապրելու պարտականություն: Նենց որ՝ կմեռնի-չի մեռնի, իրա գործն ա: Զարմանում եմ, որ ԱՄՆ-ի նման երկրում ինքնասպանությունը հանցագործություն ա համարվում:
> 
> Օրինակ՝ եթե ես ունեմ ընտրելու իրավունք, չի նշանակում, որ պարտավոր եմ ընտրությունների գնալ: Կարամ չեթամ էլ: Եթե էտի պարտավորություն ըլներ, այ նոր կասեի, որ իրավունք չունեմ չեթալու: Եթե մարդը ինչ-որ բանի իրավունք (ոչ ավել) ունի, ուրեմն ինքը դրա հակառակ բանի իրավունքն էլ ունի; Ես ունեմ ապրելու իրավունք: Ուրեմն` ունեմ նաև մեռնելու իրավունք: Ուրեմն` եթե ինձ քցեմ մոստից, դրանով օրենք չեմ խախտի: Եթե մարդն ինքնասպան ա լինում, չեմ կարծում, որ վատ բան ա անում իրա հանդեպ, որ ուրիշները իրա մասին վատ կարծիք են կազմում: Էդ ուրիշները չեմ կարծում իրանից լավ գիտեն` ինքն իրա հանդեպ լավ կվարվի, թե` չէ, որ ինքն իրա կամքով մեռնի:


Ինքնասպանությունը սպանություն է, ու ինչպես ցանկացած այլ սպանություն, այն նույնպես հանցագործություն է: Բայց գիտենք, որ սպանությունները երբեմն արդարացվում են՝ կախված հանգամանքներից: Այնպես որ, այս սպանությունն էլ որոշակի դեպքերում կարող է արդարացում գտնել:

----------


## Աբելյան

Սպանությունը` ինքնապաշտպանության նպատակով, էտի սպանություն չի: Ինքնասպանությունն էլ ա սպանություն` ինքնապաշտպանության նպատակով: Մարդը էտ եղանակով պաշտանվում ա անարդարություններից: Ու էտի երևի ամենաարդյունավետ եղանակն ա:

----------


## Dayana

> Սպանությունը` ինքնապաշտպանության նպատակով, էտի սպանություն չի: Ինքնասպանությունն էլ ա սպանություն` ինքնապաշտպանության նպատակով: Մարդը էտ եղանակով պաշտանվում ա անարդարություններից: Ու էտի երևի ամենաարդյունավետ եղանակն ա:


Հայկ տենց բան չկա ։ Էս կյանքը դու չես ստեղծել հետևաբար դու էլ չես կարող այն դադարեցնել ։ Համ էլ դու ուզում ես մեռնել , իսկ դիմացինիդ հարցրել էս ուզում ա որ դւո մեռնես ։ Քեզ կյանքն անարդար է թվում , իսկ քո ծնողները , շատ հեռու չգնամ , քո ինքնասպանության արդյունքում կդառնան դժբախտ ։ Էլ տենց մտքեր չասրտահայտես  :Angry2:  Խելացի մարդիկ պայքարում են կյանքի ու երջանկության համար , իսկ թույլ ու հիմար մարդիկ ամեն դժվարությանը չդիմադրելու արդյունքում ինքնասպան են լինում  :Bad: 

Հ.Գ. Օրինակը քո վրա բերեցի կներես  :Blush:  Համ էլ շատ լուրջ ընդունեցի   :Blush:

----------


## Tig

Կտականապես դեմ եմ ինքնասպանւթյանը: Չեմ ժխտում, ես եղել եմ այնպիսի իրավիճակում, որ մտածել եմ դրա մասին, փառք Ասրծուն, որ չեմ հասել նրան, որ փորձ կատարեմ: Դա ամենամեծ սխալն է, որ կարող է մարդ գործել: Լինում են իրավիճակներ, երբ դա միակ ելքն է թվում, ասենք օրինակէ պատերազմ է և դու ռազմագերի ես ու քեզ տանջամահ են անում… Բայց միևնույն է ես դեմ եմ: Ըստ էզոթերիկ փիլիսոփայության մահը դա նույպես քայլ է դեպի առաջ, այսինքն անցում դեպի զարգացման հաջորդ փուլ, բայց ինքնասպանությունը դա հազարավոր քայլ է դեպի հետ, դեպի անդունդ… Եվ եթե դու հայտնվել ես այնպիսի իրավիճակում, որ թվում է թե միակ ելքը դա է, ապա լավ մտածի ու «հիշի», թե ինչ մեղք ես գործել անցյալ կյանքում:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հայկ տենց բան չկա ։ Էս կյանքը դու չես ստեղծել հետևաբար դու էլ չես կարող այն դադարեցնել ։


Դե որ ես չեմ ստեղծել, ծնողներս են ստեղծել, թող ծնողներս ինձ հագցնեն, կերակրեն, որոշեն ինչ անեմ, ինչ չանեմ: Չէ. ծնողները ստեղծել են կյանքս, որ ես տնօրինեմ իմ ուզած ձևով:




> Համ էլ դու ուզում ես մեռնել , իսկ դիմացինիդ հարցրել էս ուզում ա որ դւո մեռնես ։ Քեզ կյանքն անարդար է թվում , իսկ քո ծնողները , շատ հեռու չգնամ , քո ինքնասպանության արդյունքում կդառնան դժբախտ ։ Էլ տենց մտքեր չասրտահայտես


Եթե իմ կյանքը հաջող չի ստացվում, իմ ծնողները դրանից արդեն իրանց դժբախտ կզգան, եթե իրանց համար ես թանկ եմ: Մեռնելով՝ ես ինձ էլ, իրանց էլ էտ դժբախտությունից կազատեմ:




> Խելացի մարդիկ պայքարում են կյանքի ու երջանկության համար , իսկ թույլ ու հիմար մարդիկ ամեն դժվարությանը չդիմադրելու արդյունքում ինքնասպան են լինում


Թույլ մարդկանց թուլությունը իրանց թույլ չի տա ինքնապան լինել: Իրանք իրանց թուլության պատճառով էլի կդատապարտվեն նորից ապրելու ու իրանց կաշվի վրա իրանց դժբախտ կյանքը նորից զգալու:

----------


## Dayana

> Դե որ ես չեմ ստեղծել, ծնողներս են ստեղծել, թող ծնողներս ինձ հագցնեն, կերակրեն, որոշեն ինչ անեմ, ինչ չանեմ: Չէ. ծնողները ստեղծել են կյանքս, որ ես տնօրինեմ իմ ուզած ձևով:
> 
> Եթե իմ կյանքը հաջող չի ստացվում, իմ ծնողները դրանից արդեն իրանց դժբախտ կզգան, եթե իրանց համար ես թանկ եմ: Մեռնելով՝ ես ինձ էլ, իրանց էլ էտ դժբախտությունից կազատեմ:
> 
> թույլ մարդկանց թուլությունը իրանց թույլ չի տա ինքնապան լինել


Վայ Հայկ դու էլ ես կայնքի նկատմամք բացասական տրամադրված  :Sad:  
Եթե քեզ կյանք են տվել , ապա վայելի այն , անհագի պես "կուլ տուր" բոլոր լավ վայրկյանները ։ Ու առհասարակ դւ 18 տարեկան չես՞ ինչի ես էս թեման մտանում , գնա Սեր Ռոմանտիկա   :Wink:  ՍԻՐԱՀԱՐՎԻ  :Hands Up:  որ միայն լավը նկատես  :Smile:  Հուսով եմ դու շատ ուժեղ մարդ ես ու ինքնասպանության մասին չես էլ մտածի  :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հուսով եմ դու շատ ուժեղ մարդ ես ու ինքնասպանության մասին չես էլ մտածի


չէ. արխային  :Smile:  մտածեմ էլ, դուխ չեմ ունենա տենց բան անեմ

----------


## Script

> Թույլ մարդկանց թուլությունը իրանց թույլ չի տա ինքնապան լինել: Իրանք իրանց թուլության պատճառով էլի կդատապարտվեն նորից ապրելու ու իրանց կաշվի վրա իրանց դժբախտ կյանքը նորից զգալու:


Չէ հենց թույլ մարդնա ինքնասպանություն գործում:Իսկ ինքնասպանության մասին մտածումա անգամ ուժեղ մարդը թուլության պահին, ուղակի ուժեղը շուտ սթափվումա: Կյանքը պայքարա ու թույլերը միշտ էլ պարտվելու են:Ինքնասպանությունը ամենահեշտ լուծումներից մեկնա նրա համար ով չի կարում պայքարի:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ինքնասպանության միտքն առաջանում է այն ժամանակ, երբ  պրոբլեմների նժարը զգալիորեն ծանրանում է մարդու՝ այդ պրոբլեմները տանել կարողանալու ունակության նժարից: Այսինքն, մի նժարին պրոբլեմներն են, մյուսին՝  դրանք տանելու կարողությունը: Ոչ ոք չի ասում, թե պրոբլեմներն այդ չափազանցված են կամ հեչ բան են, կամ հիվանդ կամ գրգռված երևակայության արդյունք, չգիտեմ ինչ... Նման փաստարկները հաստատ համոզիչ չեն,  նույնիսկ վիրավորական են նրա համար, ում պատկանում են պրոբլեմները: Բայց: Բայց եթե անհնար է թեթևացնել պրոբլեմների նժարը, ապա անհրաժեշտ է ծանրացնել մյուս նժարը, որ բալանսը պահպանվի: Այսինքն, ավելացնել տանելու կարողությունը,  ինչը, ի տարբերություն առաջինի, միանգամայն հնարավոր  է, քանի որ մարդու հնարավորություններն անսահման են:  Եվ նույնիսկ: Նույնիսկ, կամ առավել ևս, ինքնասպանության լույսի տակ բոլոր նպատակները երբ վերացած են, սա արդեն դառնում է ինչ-որ նպատակ ՝ ավելացնել քո՝ տանելու, դիմանալու կարողությունը: Վերջապես պատվի հարց:   Եթե անգամ քեզ թվա, թե անհեռանկար է այս բոլորը, գոնե մի բան հաստատ շահելու ես. ժամանակ: Իսկ ժամանակը լուծում է խնդիրները:

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ ժամանակը լուծում է խնդիրները:


Այո լուծում է, բայց ե՞րբ:
Ահա դա էլ ստիպում է դիմել այդ քայլին:
Դու չգիտես, թե երբ կգա այդ ժամանակը, երբ կլուծվեն այդ բոլոր պրոբլեմները:
Ամեն մարդ մի ձև է մտածում:
Ինքնասպանությունն  ուղղակի ամենահեշտ տարբերակնա խնդիրներից ազատվելու համար:

----------


## FactorX

Ինքնասպանություն է գործում միանշանակ անխելք մարդը, հավատացեք, որ դրա համար պետք չէ ունենալ մեծ կամքի ուժ կամ խիզախություն, դրա համար պետք է պարզապես Չունենալ խելք, ընդհանուր առմամբ...
Միայն թե պետք չէ խառնել ինքնասպանությունը ինքնազոհաբերության հետ...

----------

Freeman (24.06.2010)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Այո լուծում է, բայց ե՞րբ:
> Ահա դա էլ ստիպում է դիմել այդ քայլին:
> Դու չգիտես, թե երբ կգա այդ ժամանակը, երբ կլուծվեն այդ բոլոր պրոբլեմները:
> Ամեն մարդ մի ձև է մտածում:
> Ինքնասպանությունն  ուղղակի ամենահեշտ տարբերակնա խնդիրներից ազատվելու համար:


Ինքնասպանության գնում են ոչ թե, որ չեն ուզում սպասել այդ ժամանակն անցնելուն, այլ չեն հավատում, թե պրոբլեմը երբեւէ կլուծվի: Իրականում խնդիրը կարող է այդպես էլ չլուծվի, իսկ ժամանակն ընդամենը թուլացնում է պրոբլեմի ակտուալությունը, ի վերջո՝ բուժում՝ թողնելով  սպիեր :  
Իսկ ասածդ "հեշտ" բառը տեղ չունի ինքնասպանության լույսի տակ. այնտեղ ամեն ինչ բարդ է այնքան, որ տանել անհնար ա…

----------


## Sweetpea

Hamadzayn em, inqnaspanutyun gorcelu hamar mardy petq e hamardzakutyun unena. Hachax menq mtacum enq, vor tvyal mardy tuyl er, dra hama el inqnaspanutyun gorcec amen inchic hesht azatvelu hamar. Sakayn irakanum da shat djvar qayl e. Erbemn mardik parzapes xelagarutyan en hasnum, chkoxmnoroshvelov gnal ayd qaylin, te voch. 
Shat hachax mardik inqnaspanutyun gorcelov, mtacum en, vor karox en myus kyanqum aveli lav aprel. Es havatum em kyanqin mahvanic heto, sakayn da chi nshanakum, vor es kvazem inqnaspanutyan amen antuylatreli sxalic heto, huys unenalov myus kyanqum ayn uxxel. Da cicaxeli e. Irakanum petq e porcel ayd sxalnery uxxel, kam gone maximum chapov zerc mnal dranic, ayl voch te gnal amna"hesht" qaylin.

*Մոդերատորական:Ակումբում լատիներեն տառերով գրելն արգելվում է։ Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման:*

----------


## Belle

> Hamadzayn em, inqnaspanutyun gorcelu hamar mardy petq e hamardzakutyun unena.


Համարձակություն??????  :Shok: 
Ինքնսպանություն գոծելու համար պետք է լինել ծայրաստիճան թույլ մարդ: Համարձակները պայքարում են կյանքի դժվարությունների դեմ:  
Ինքնասպանների 90% իմ կարծիքով թույլ մարդիկ են, իսկ մյուս 10 %-ը մարդիկ են, ովքեր չեն դիմանում կյանքի "անարդարությունաը" ` գաղափարական առումեվ: այսինքն նրանք մի քանի աստիճան բարձր են հասարակ մահկանացուներից(շատ խորը մտածելակերպ ունեն):

----------


## FactorX

> այսինքն նրանք մի քանի աստիճան բարձր են հասարակ մահկանացուներից(շատ խորը մտածելակերպ ունեն):


Համենայն դեպս այդպես նրանք են կարծում, իսկ իրականում ոչնչով էլ առավել չեն

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Համարձակություն?????? 
> Ինքնսպանություն գոծելու համար պետք է լինել ծայրաստիճան թույլ մարդ: Համարձակները պայքարում են կյանքի դժվարությունների դեմ:  
> Ինքնասպանների 90% իմ կարծիքով թույլ մարդիկ են, իսկ մյուս 10 %-ը մարդիկ են, ովքեր չեն դիմանում կյանքի "անարդարությունաը" ` գաղափարական առումեվ: այսինքն նրանք մի քանի աստիճան բարձր են հասարակ մահկանացուներից(շատ խորը մտածելակերպ ունեն):


Ի՞նչ խոր մտածելակերպի մասին է խոսքը։  :Shok:  Ծիծաղելի բաներ մի ասա, էլի։  :LOL:  Քո ասած թույլ մարդկանց և կյանքի անարդարությանը չդիմացող մարդկանց միջև տարբերությունը ո՞րն է, կբացատրե՞ս։ Երկուսն էլ թույլ են, համենայնդեպս, այնքան ուժեղ չեն, որ դիմակայեն կյանքի դժվարություններին կամ «անարդարություններին»։ Չեմ հասկանում՝ ի՞նչ կապ ունի խոր մտածելակերպը։ 

Բոլոր մարդիկ էլ իրենց կյանքի ընթացքում այս կամ այն չափով ստիպված են լինում անցնել որոշակի դժվարությունների ու, այսպես կոչված անարդարությունների միջով. ոմանք հաղթահարելով շարունակում են ապրել, ոմանք էլ, չհաղթահարելով, ինքնասպան են լինում։ Քո ասածից դուրս է գալիս, որ կյանքի անարդարություններին ու դժվարություններին դիմակայող ուժեղ մարդիկ, ովքեր ինքնասպան չեն լինում, խոր մտածելակերպ չունե՞ն...  :Wacko: 
Մի խոսքով՝ ոչ մի կապ չկա ինքնասպանների ու խոր մտածելակերպի միջև։ Ինքնասպանությունն ամեն դեպքում թուլության դրսևորում է, իսկ խոր մտածելակերպ ունեցողներ կարող են լինել թե՛ ինքնասպանների, թե՛ ոչ ինքնասպանների մեջ, բայց խոր մտածելակերպը հաստատ ինքնասպանների բնորոշ հատկանիշների թվին չի պատկանում։

----------


## Belle

Տենց էլ գիտեի, որ մտածածս լավ չեմ բացատրել: Հաստատ ինձ սխալ եք հասկացել:  :Sad:  Բայց չգիտեմ ոնց ավելի լավ բացատրեմ: Կմտածեմ կասեմ:  :Smile:  Ամեն դեպքում ասածս հաստատ ծիծաղելի չէ, ուղղակի լավ ձևակերպել է պետք:  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Տենց էլ գիտեի, որ մտածածս լավ չեմ բացատրել: Հաստատ ինձ սխալ եք հասկացել:  Բայց չգիտեմ ոնց ավելի լավ բացատրեմ: Կմտածեմ կասեմ:  Ամեն դեպքում ասածս հաստատ ծիծաղելի չէ, ուղղակի լավ ձևակերպել է պետք:


Ինձ թվում է՝ ես մոտավորապես պատկերացրի, թե դու ինչ նկատի ունես. կան մարդիկ, որոնք մյուսներից ավելի խորն են զգում անարդարությունները, ավելի զգայուն են բացասական երևույթների նկատմամբ, և այդ մարդկանցից շատերն ավելի շատ են հակված ինքնասպանության, քան մյուսները։ Բայց նույնիսկ շատ խորն զգացող ու վերապրող մարդկանց մեջ էլ կան այնպիսիք, որոնք կարողանում են այդքան խորն զգալով հանդերձ դիմակայել իրենց բաժին ընկած դժվարություններին ու անարդարություններին, կան նաև այնպիսիք, որոնք ավելի թույլ են ու ընտրում են ինքնասպանության ճանապարհը։ 

Այս ամենն ամփոփելով՝ երևի կարելի է ասել, որ ինքնասպանների մեջ ահռելի տոկոս են կազմում խիստ զգայուն, կյանքի անարդարությունները խիստ սուր ձևով ընկալող մարդիկ (կան մարդիկ, որոնք նույնպես ուժեղ չեն, բայց ոչ էլ այդքան զգայուն են, հետևաբար նրանց՝ ինքնասպան լինելու հավանականությունն ավելի փոքր է, քան զգայուններինը)։ Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ կարող են լինել և կան նույնքան խորն զգացող մարդիկ, որոնք միաժամանակ ավելի ուժեղ են գտնվում ու ինքնասպան լինելու փոխարեն պայքարում են անարդարությունների ու դժվարությունների դեմ։ 
Ամեն դեպքում, կարծում եմ, «խոր մտածելակերպ» արտահայտության գործածությունն այս դեպքում այնքան էլ տեղին չէ։

----------


## Belle

Չգիտեմ` ոնց ասեմ, որ միանգամից հասկանալի լինի: Ուզում եմ ասել, որ եթե մարդ ինքնասպանություն է գործում, դա թուլության նշան է: Համաձայն չեք? որ ինքնասպանության հիմնական դրդապատճառներն են ֆինանսական անապահովությունը, հարազատների, ընկերների կողմից անտեսված ու մերժված լինելը, որոշ դեպքերում դավաճանությունը, կամ էլի չգիտեմ ինչ: Բայց լինում են դեպքեր, երբ մարդն ապահովված է ամեն ինչով. և’  ֆինանսապես, և’  շատ ընկերներ ունի, նրան շրջապատում հարգում, սիրում են, նա լավ աշխատանք ունի, մեքենա, բնակարան, լավ ընտանիք: Սակայն մարդն ինքնասպանություն է գործում: Այսինքն մի դեպքում մարդը միայն իր կամ իր հարազատի, բարեկամի “համար” կամ “պատճառով” է ինքնասպան լինում: Իսկ երկրորդ դեպքում, դրդապատճառներն ավելի գլոբալ ու հիմնային են: Այսինքն մարդը դիմում է այդ քայլին, ոչ թե իր խնդիրների պատճառով, քանի որ խանդիրներ նա ամենևին չունի, այլ  ինչ-որ այլ պատճառով: Դե ես էլ կոնկրետ չեմ կարող ասել այդ պատճառը: Հենց սա էլ մի աստիճան վեր ասելս է: Մարդն ապրում է հասարակության համար, հասարակության խնդիրներով: Համաձայն եմ, դրան էլ կարող եք նայել որպես թուլություն, բայց էս մի քիչ ուրիշ է: Չգիտեմ, երկրորդ տիպի մարդիկ երեևի շաաատ քիչ են, դրա համար ավելի դժվար է խոսել նրանց մասին, ու հասկանալն էլ, բնականաբար, դժվար կլինի:     

P. S. Ամեն դեպքում ընդունում եմ ձեր առարկություններն ու սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ինձ թվում է՝ ես մոտավորապես պատկերացրի, թե դու ինչ նկատի ունես. կան մարդիկ, որոնք մյուսներից ավելի խորն են զգում անարդարությունները, ավելի զգայուն են բացասական երևույթների նկատմամբ, և այդ մարդկանցից շատերն ավելի շատ են հակված ինքնասպանության, քան մյուսները։ Բայց նույնիսկ շատ խորն զգացող ու վերապրող մարդկանց մեջ էլ կան այնպիսիք, որոնք կարողանում են այդքան խորն զգալով հանդերձ դիմակայել իրենց բաժին ընկած դժվարություններին ու անարդարություններին, կան նաև այնպիսիք, որոնք ավելի թույլ են ու ընտրում են ինքնասպանության ճանապարհը։ 
> 
> Այս ամենն ամփոփելով՝ երևի կարելի է ասել, որ ինքնասպանների մեջ ահռելի տոկոս են կազմում խիստ զգայուն, կյանքի անարդարությունները խիստ սուր ձևով ընկալող մարդիկ (կան մարդիկ, որոնք նույնպես ուժեղ չեն, բայց ոչ էլ այդքան զգայուն են, հետևաբար նրանց՝ ինքնասպան լինելու հավանականությունն ավելի փոքր է, քան զգայուններինը)։ Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ կարող են լինել և կան նույնքան խորն զգացող մարդիկ, որոնք միաժամանակ ավելի ուժեղ են գտնվում ու ինքնասպան լինելու փոխարեն պայքարում են անարդարությունների ու դժվարությունների դեմ։ 
> Ամեն դեպքում, կարծում եմ, «խոր մտածելակերպ» արտահայտության գործածությունն այս դեպքում այնքան էլ տեղին չէ։


Ինչ խոսք, Ձեր ասածներն ընդունում եմ: Մենք նույն բանն ենք ասում, բայց երևի տարիքի ու կեսափորձի տարբերության պատճառով, Դուք ավելի լավ եք կարողանում արտահայտել միքը:  :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

Եթե մարդ գործում է ինքնասպանություն, ուրեմն ամեն ինչ նորմալ է, նա իրոք իրավունք չուներ ապրելու, իսկ այդ իրավունքը տրվում է ի վերուստ - մեկը կորցնում է, մյուսը՝ պինդ պահում

----------


## Մանոն

> Եթե մարդ գործում է ինքնասպանություն, *ուրեմն ամեն ինչ նորմալ է, նա իրոք իրավունք չուներ ապրելու,* իսկ այդ իրավունքը տրվում է ի վերուստ - մեկը կորցնում է, մյուսը՝ պինդ պահում


Այդ երբվանի՞ց է ինքնասպանությունը նորմալ համարվում,  :Shok:  կամ երբվանի՞ց ենք մենք որոշում ո՞վ իրավունք ուներ ապրելու, ով` չէ: Գիտակցաբար ինքնասպանությունը մեղք է, իսկ ինքնասպաններին ես ոչ մի արդարացում չեմ գտնում: Դա թուլակամության վերջին աստիճանի, հարազատների վրա թքած ունենալու դրսևորում է: Լավ փնտրելու դեպքում, միշտ էլ ելք կգտնվի:

----------


## Ariadna

Ես կարծում եմ չի կարելի ինքնասպանությունը միանշանակ բնութագրել որպես թուլության նշան։ Կարծում եմ, որ դրա համար էլ է բավական ուժ պետք, դա լավ է թե վատ է, էդ ուրիշ հարց է արդեն, բայց կարծում եմ, որ ինքնասպան լինել ցանկացողները հաստատ ավելի շատ են, բայց իրենց մեջ ուժ գտնողները, դա իրականացնելու համար, շատ ավելի քիչ։

----------


## Chilly

ժող, էս քննարկումները կարդալուց հետո հասկանալի դառավ, որ ձեզանից ոչ մեկը ոչ մի անգամ չի մտածել ինքնասպանության մասին  :Tongue: 
ասեմ, որ ես պատահել է, որ մտածեմ, իհարկե, դա մի քանի տարի առաջ էր, ու հիմա ինձ վրա հետքեր չի թողել  :LOL: , բայց չէ, հետքեր թողել է, հասկացել եմ, որ դրանով ոչ մի հարց էլ չի լուծվի - այլ կառաջանան ավելի շատ հարցեր այն մարդկանց համար, որոնց իմ կյանքից ավելի եմ սիրում, ու սկսել եմ փտրել նոր ուղիներ դժվար վիճակներից դուրս գալու համար, և պատկերացրեք` շատ լավ էլ ստացվել է...  :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

> Այդ երբվանի՞ց է ինքնասպանությունը նորմալ համարվում,  կամ երբվանի՞ց ենք մենք որոշում ո՞վ իրավունք ուներ ապրելու, ով` չէ: Գիտակցաբար ինքնասպանությունը մեղք է, իսկ ինքնասպաններին ես ոչ մի արդարացում չեմ գտնում: Դա թուլակամության վերջին աստիճանի, հարազատների վրա թքած ունենալու դրսևորում է: Լավ փնտրելու դեպքում, միշտ էլ ելք կգտնվի:


Սիրելիս դու կամ կարդացել ես միայն առաջին նախադասությունը կամ փոխանակ ամբողջ տեքստի միտքը հասկանալ, ընկալել ես բավականին մակերեսորեն :Wink:  Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ավելի ուշադիր կարդալ և մի քիչ խորքից ընկալել: :Smile:

----------


## Angelochek Pushisti

Ես անձամբ նման մարդկանց  համարում եմ թուլամորթ ,նրանք հաստատ կամքի ուժ չունեն և  եթե նման քայլ կատարելով  նրանք փորձում են ազատվել դժվար վիճակից , ապա ասեմ որ այդ ավելի է բարդացնում նրանց վիճակը:Դե իհարկե բոլորս էլ կյանքում  ունեցել ենք  հիասթափություններ,բայց դա չի նշանակում որ այդ դրությունից դուրս գալու համար պետք է անենք այն ,ինչ մենք ուզում ենք այդ պահին ……Նման մարդկանց խորհուրդ կտամ դիմել հոգեբուժի և եթե դուք այդ վիճակին  կարողանաք ճիշտ լուծուm  տաք , ապա մի քանի օր հետո ծիծաղելու եք ձեր անգիտակցված արարքի համար :Wink:  Այնպես որ մի բան անելուց  առաջ պետք է մտածել ու հետո անել :Secret:

----------


## Աբելյան

մի խոսքով, մարդը ոչ մարդավարի ապրելու իրավունք ունի, ոչ էլ անմարդավարի մեռնելու

----------


## Երկնային

_գրառումները չեմ կաևդացել, էնպես որ կներեք, եթե կրկնվեմ… 

Բնականան է, որ բացասաբար եմ վերաբերվում… չեմ էլ կարծում, թե դա կարող է նորմալ համարվել… մարդը խելագարության պահին է ինքնասպանության դիմում…

Ընդհարապես մի քիչ դժվար է բնորոշել ինքնասպանության դիմած մարդն ուժեղ է, թե թույլ… այսինքն` նայած թե ինչ տեսանկյունից մոտենաս հարցին… 
Թույլ է այն պահին, երբ որոշում է ինքնասպան լինել, ու իր մեջ այնքան ուժ չի գտնում որ պայքարի… 
Մյուս կողմից կամքի ուժ է հարկավոր, որ իրականացնի իր այդ որոշումը… հետևաբար թույլ մարդն ընդունակ չէ ինքնասպան լինելու… 

Սա է պատճառը, որ շատերը բարձրաձայն ճչում են այն մասին, որ ինքնասպան կլինեն, բայց վերջին պահին համարձակությունը չի հերիքում… Իսկ մյուսները առանց ավելորդությունների, առանց որևէ մեկին շանտաժի ենթարկելու, կամ խղճահարության միջոցով իրենց ուզածին հասնելու համար պարզապես զրկում են իրենք իրենց կյանքից…

Պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ սպանելը շատ դժվար է,  իսկ ինքդ քեզ սխանելու համար ոչ միայն պետք է պարզապես համարձակ լինես, այլև հզոր կամքի ուժ ունենաս…_

----------


## Dayana

Երեկ մի քիչ մտածել եմ էս մասին  :Blush:  ու չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ  :Xeloq:  Կարապները ինքնասպան են լինում, երբ սիրենց սիրելիները մահանում են ու դա հրաշալի է  :Love:  չնայած մահ է  :Sad:  իսկ մարդիկ ապրում են և նույնիս մոռանում  :Sad:  իսկ եթե ինքնասպանությունը լինի "այս հողի վրա" , կներվի արդյո՞ք այն, թե՞ կհամարվի սխալ կամ թույլ քայլ։  :Blush:

----------


## Bulbul

Վաայ շատ եմ մտածել դրա մասին, բայց երբեք չեմ թույլ տա ինքս ինձ այդ աստիճան թուլնալ, ու ձեռք բարձրացնել իմ վրա, էտ առնվազն թուլությունա, հաստատ :Cool: 

Բայց դե կայֆի տակ մանավանդ շաաատ ես մտածում, վռոդի խի ես ապրում, ում համար, մենակ սաղ օրը գործի տուն ընգերներով ուտել խմել և այլն, էհհհ, կյանքը լավնա :Sad:

----------


## unknown

Իմ    կարծիքով  դա   թուլամորթություն  է:Ինչքան   էլ   ծանր    վիճակում   էլ  մարդ   լինի   նա   չպետք  է   իրեն   սպանի   այլ    պետք  է   պայքարի   այդ   իրավիճակից   դուրս   գալու   համար:Յուրաքանչյուր  մարդ   էլ   իր   կյանքում   ունենում  է   ծանր  պահեր,հո   բոլոր  մարդիկ  իրենց   չեն   սպանում,դրա   համար  էլ   իմ  կարծիքով   դա   թուլամորթություն  է:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Թույլ է այն պահին, երբ որոշում է ինքնասպան լինել, ու իր մեջ այնքան ուժ չի գտնում որ պայքարի… 
> Մյուս կողմից կամքի ուժ է հարկավոր, որ իրականացնի իր այդ որոշումը… հետևաբար թույլ մարդն ընդունակ չէ ինքնասպան լինելու… 
> Պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ սպանելը շատ դժվար է,  իսկ ինքդ քեզ սխանելու համար ոչ միայն պետք է պարզապես համարձակ լինես, այլև հզոր կամքի ուժ ունենաս…


կամքի ուժը ըստ իս կարևոր չի:Նրանք ովքեր կամքի ուժ չունեն իրենք իրենց սպանելու, բայց իրենց մեջ պայքարելու ուժ էլ չեն գտնում,դիմում են տարբեր թմրամիջոցների օգնությանը,որոնց ազդեցության տակ կամքի ուժ ասվածը ընդհանրապես չի գործում:
Միանաշանակ ինքնասպանությունը հենց թուլամորթության նշան է:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Յուրաքանչյուր  մարդ   էլ   իր   կյանքում   ունենում  է   ծանր  պահեր,հո   բոլոր  մարդիկ  իրենց   չեն   սպանում,դրա   համար  էլ   իմ  կարծիքով   դա   թուլամորթություն  է:


բա որ ասենք կյանքի մեծ մասն ա ծանր անցնու՞մ

----------


## unknown

> բա որ ասենք կյանքի մեծ մասն ա ծանր անցնու՞մ


Այո  հասկանում  եմ  դժվարա   եդպես   ապրել, :Sad: բայց   մեկա   դա  ելք   չի: :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Ինքնասպանություն


Գոնե մի անգամ արժի փորձել :Think:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Գոնե մի անգամ արժի փորձել


Ժամանակին շատ լավ կայք կար` MySuicide.ru:
Մանրամասն դասակարգվում և նկարագրվում էին ինքնասպանության մեթոդները, նշվում էին ամեն մեթոդի դրական և բացասական կողմերը: Ափսոս փակեցին: Թեև ինտերնետի արխիվում (archive.org) կարծես դեռ պահվում է:

----------


## VisTolog

Առաջարկում եմ էս http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=25489 թեմայի հարցումը տեղափոխել այս թեմա:




> Գոնե մի անգամ արժի փորձել


Ընենց ես ասում, ոնցոր մեզնից շատերը փորձել են, ու հետ են եկել:  :LOL:

----------


## Սաքուլ

Այս թեմայի վերնագրի վերաբերյալ լուրջ գրականություն կա, ով գիտի? 
Լուրջ ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ, որ հեղինակը լինի բժիշկ կամ հոգեբան...

----------


## Սերխիո

Նիցշեն և Շոպենհաուերը այս հարցի շուրջ տարակարծիք են ,ես էլ գտնում եմ ,որ ինքնասպանությունը և կամքի  ուժ է պահանջում  և իրենից թուլամորթություն է ներկայացնում:
Բայց կամքի ուժը ինձ թվում ա ավելի շատ ա:

----------


## Ambrosine

Մարդը ամեն դեպքում իր կյանքին վերջ է տալիս, իսկ կյանքի բնազդը ամենա ուժեղ բնազդն ա, եթե կարողանում է հաղթահարել, ուրեմն ահավոր կամքի ուժ ունի: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ պետք ա բոլորին ապացուցես, թե տես ես ինչքան ուժեղ կամք ունեմ

----------


## Սաքուլ

Համոզված եմ, որ ինքնասպանություն կամ ինքնասանության փորձ կատարելու պահին տվյալ անձը տվյալ պահին ունեում է շատ խորը հոգեկան շեղումներ կամ գերլարված վիճակ, կամ գերհուզումնային վիճակ կամ նմանատիպ մի բան: 
Դեպքեր են եղել, երբ տվյալ անձը ինքնասպանության փորձ է կատարել, հետո իր համար բարի ավարտ է ունեցել (կենդանի է մնացել) և իրեն մի քանի օրից ասել են, թե հիմա էլ կանես` պատասխանը եղել է բացասական:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Համոզված եմ, որ ինքնասպանություն կամ ինքնասանության փորձ կատարելու պահին տվյալ անձը տվյալ պահին ունեում է շատ խորը հոգեկան շեղումներ կամ գերլարված վիճակ, կամ գերհուզումնային վիճակ կամ նմանատիպ մի բան: 
> Դեպքեր են եղել, երբ տվյալ անձը ինքնասպանության փորձ է կատարել, հետո իր համար բարի ավարտ է ունեցել (կենդանի է մնացել) և իրեն մի քանի օրից ասել են, թե հիմա էլ կանես` պատասխանը եղել է բացասական:


Հա, մեծ մասամբ էդպես էլ լինում է, բայց որոշ դեպքերում բոլորովին էլ պահի ազդեցությամբ չի մարդն այդ քայլին դիմում և մի անգամվա անհաջող փորձով չի բավարարվում, ցավոք...  :Sad:  Ես անձամբ ճանաչում եմ մեկին, ով բազմիցս ինքնասպանության փորձ է արել, ու ասում է, որ հարմար առիթի դեպքում էլի կանի։ Երբեմն մարդիկ այնպիսի խոր դեպրեսիա են ապրում տարիներով, որ զուտ ինչ–որ պահի ազդեցության մասին խոսելն ուղղակի ավելորդ է...

----------


## Սաքուլ

> Հա, մեծ մասամբ էդպես էլ լինում է, բայց որոշ դեպքերում բոլորովին էլ պահի ազդեցությամբ չի մարդն այդ քայլին դիմում և մի անգամվա անհաջող փորձով չի բավարարվում, ցավոք...  Ես անձամբ ճանաչում եմ մեկին, ով բազմիցս ինքնասպանության փորձ է արել, ու ասում է, որ հարմար առիթի դեպքում էլի կանի։ Երբեմն մարդիկ այնպիսի խոր դեպրեսիա են ապրում տարիներով, որ զուտ ինչ–որ պահի ազդեցության մասին խոսելն ուղղակի ավելորդ է...


Ուլուանա, քո ծանոթը ինքնասպանության փորձի որ մեթոդն է կիրառել? 
Օրինակ` բարձունքից վայր նետել սեփական մարմինը, սուր ծակող-կտրող գործիքով սեփական մարմնի տարբեր հատվածներին հասցնել համապատասխան վնասվածքներ...

----------


## malaletka

_Ինքնասպանությունը պարզապես  ԵՍասիրություն եմ համարում..._

----------


## impression

Կարդացի, կարդացի... երկար... ու որոշեցի գրել: Հայտնի ինքնասպաններից ինձ համար շատ հետաքրքիր է Կուրտ Կոբեյնի օրինակը: Ասում են՝ նրա մոտ գտել են երկտող, որում գրված էր՝ ես հասել եմ այն ամենին, ինչին ձգտում էի (նման մի բան): Կարծում եմ լիքը մտածելու տեղիք կա: Ու մեկ էլ, երեխեք ջան, էդքան կտրուկ մի եղեք, ինչ կլինի... ձեզ մնա՝ բոլորին վառեք, թափեք: Տենց չի ձևը: "Նրանք թուլակամ են, նրանք շատ ուժեղ կամք ունեն, խելացի են, ապուշ են..." ախր եթե ինքդ չես փորձել, ո՞նց ես կարողանում կարծիք գրել նրա մասին, ով փորձել ա: Անգամ եթե փորձել ես, մաքսիմում կարող ես գրել քո փորձի մասին:

----------


## Frigid-

Ինքնասպանության համար պայմանականություններ կարող եք սրտներիդ ուզածի չափով հորինել: 
Վստահ եմ, որ ձեզանից յուրաքանչյուրդ ինչ-ինչ խնդիրների հանդիպելու դեպքում ասած կլինի` մեռնեի պրծնեի: Ասածս էն է, որ նախ` բոլորի մոտ էլ նման մտքեր ծնվում են, երկրորդ` խնդիրներից ազատվելու առաջին ու հեշտ միջոցը, որ մարդու մտքին գալիս է, մեռնելն է: Իսկ շարունակել ապրելը, թերևս, դեռ ճիգեր է պահանջում: 
Կարծում եմ,  ինքնասպանության մասին շատ խոսող ու իբր թե անհաջող փորձեր կատարած մարդիկ ընդամենը ավելորդ ուշադրություն են ցանկանում գրավել, կամ դա անում են ուրիշներին ինչ-որ բան ապացուցելու կամ նրանցից ինչ-որ բան ակնկալելու համար` գուցե խղճահարություն:

Իրականում, ձեր կենսաձևի աքսիոմաները հենց դուք եք ստեղծում, ուրեմն դրանց փոփոխականությունը հերքելն էլ անիմաստ է:

----------


## impression

կոնկրետ իմ մասին ասեմ, որ նման մտքեր հաճախ եմ ունենում, երբեմն դա լինում է զուտ հետաքրքրությունից դրդված, երբեմն՝ հուսահատությունից, երբեմն՝ անտանելի հոգնածությունից... մի բան եմ նկատել՝ երբ շատ տխուր, դեպրեսիվ եմ լինում, ինքնասպանության մասին մտքերն ինձ չեն այցելում, իսկ երբ ապրում եմ հանգիստ, առանց ցնցումների ինչ-որ ընթացք, մեռնելս էնքան հաճախ ա գալիս: երևի թե ի վերջո ինքնասպանությունը ձանձրույթի արդյունք է:
ինչ եմ մտածում ինքնասպանների մասին... ասենք ի՞նչ կարող եմ մտածել քո մասին  :Smile: 
կախված է նրանից, թե արդյո՞ք քեզ ճանաչում եմ, ինչքա՞ն լավ եմ ճանաչում, ինչքանո՞վ եմ ծանոթ հանգամանքներին, որոնք դրդել են էդ արարքին
իսկ ընդհանրացված կարծիք չունեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Frigid-

Ստորագրությունս վերը ասվածիս ապացույց  :Wink:  
impression, ո՞նց ասացիր, ինչքան էլ նման մտքեր գլխովս անցնեն, ես կյանքը շատ եմ սիրում  :Smile:

----------


## Grace43

Երբ որ զգում ես,որ անիմաստ ա քո կյանքը,մտածի,եթե անպետքական փող ունենայիր,կպատռեիր,թե ինչ-որ մեկին կնվիեիր,եթե քո պատասխանը նվիրելն ա, ուրեմն քո կյանքի հետ ել նույն կերպ վարվիր,այն պատռելու,նրա վերջը տալու փոխարեն,նվիրիր այն Աստծուն:  :Yes:

----------


## Բարեկամ

տարօրինակ, վտանգավոր խաղալիք ա մարդու ուղեղը: Երբեք չես իմանա, թե որ պահին ինչ վտանգավոր աբարոտներ կանի, ինչպիսի հոգեվիճակի կհասցնի, ինչի ընդունակ կլինես:  թող ոչ ոք չպարծենա, թե ձերբազատված ա նման ղեկավարությունից: Վերցնենք օրինակ հոգեական հիվանդներին, խելագարներին կամ թեթև ու ծանր գժերին. հասկանում ես, որ մարդը ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս մեքենայա, որը կարա փչանա, ու  էդ ժամանակ հօդս են ցնդում ամեն տեսակի խորը, համապարփակ,  տիեզերական ընկալումները մեր գոյության, զգացողության, իմաստների մասին:  Ո՛չ ավել, ո՛չ պակաս. նայի խելագարին. փչացել ա մարդու կոմպը, ծրագրերը թռել են, վիրուս ա ընկել, եսիմ ինչ ա  եղել… 
Նույնն էլ ինքնասպանությունը: Չէ, սխալ չհասկանաք, չեմ դասում այն խելագարության շարքին, կամ եթե դասեմ էլ՝  չեմ տարբերելու մյուս հոգեվիճակներից. երջանկություն, անհանգստություն, հաղթելու մարմաջ, սեր և այլն, ասել կուզեմ սրանք բոլորն էլ ուղեղի որոշակի աբարոտներով  արտադրած  նեյրոններով ձևավորվող հոգեվիճակներ են կամ «խելագարություններ», որոնցից հզորը, ասենք, սերն ա… /բայց դա ուրիշ պատմություն ա/:
Խելագարություն բառն էլ հայերենում լավ  հմուտ ա մտածված, եթե բառակազմության ենթարկենք:
Ինչևէ, վերադառնալով ինքնասպանությանը , կրկնեմ, որ դա պարզապես *ուղեղի դաժան խաղերից*  մեկն ա, ու եթե միայն հնարավոր լիներ դա մի կերպ հիշել հենց կրիտիկական պահին, այլ  կերպ ասած՝   «խաբել» ուղեղին, կարելի կլինի ասել, որ հասար մարդու՝ որպես գոյաձևի կարևորագույն խորհրդին՝ *ընտրության ազատությանը*,  այլ կերպ ասած՝ _կամքին_:

----------


## dvgray

Կսրծում եմ  ինքնասպանությունը, կամ ավելի ճիշտ դրան նախօրդող երկարատև "գրոյկի" ժամանակաշրջանը, դա հենց ուղեղի աբառոտ չանելու, լռվածության արդյունք է:
Մարդը էնքան է նեղացնում իր տեսադաշտը, իր մտածելակերպը /չեմ ասում մանր հարցեր են, այլ կարող է շատ խոշոր հարց է, բայց միայն էտ հարցն է/ , որ ուղեղը սկսում է ռեակցիա չտալ… ոնց որ կոմայի մեջ լինի. իսկ ռեակցիան տալիս է  միայն որոշակի, խիստ որոշակի "հոտի":
Ու եթե էտ "հոտն" էլ մի երկու օր քթի մոտ չեն պահում. ապա կոմայից անցում է կատարում դեպքի ֆիզիկական մահ… Ու հեչ էլ կարևոր չի, էտ մարդը ֆիզիկապես իրեն սպանեց, թե շնչում է: Մեկ է ինքն իրեն արդեն սպանել է, այսինքն ինքնասպան է եղել:
…
Պետք է աշխարհը հնարավորինս գլոբալ ընկալել: Ապրել աշխարհի հետ: Դուրս գալ մեր անկողնուց, սենյակից, տնից, հայաթից…
…
Տեսնես Նանսենի, կամ Մայր Թերեզայի մտքով ըտենց բան իրենց հասուն տարիքում երբևէ անցե՞լ է  :Think:  
…
Պատասխանը երևի բոլորիս համար էլ ընդունելի է ու միակն է ՝  "ոչ"

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Պետք է աշխարհը հնարավորինս գլոբալ ընկալել: Ապրել աշխարհի հետ: Դուրս գալ մեր անկողնուց, սենյակից, տնից, հայաթից…
> …
> Տեսնես Նանսենի, կամ Մայր Թերեզայի մտքով ըտենց բան իրենց հասուն տարիքում երբևէ անցե՞լ է  
> …
> Պատասխանը երևի բոլորիս համար էլ ընդունելի է ու միակն է ՝  "ոչ"


Նշանավորների, այլ կերպ ասած՝ իրանց հայաթից դուրս եկածների մեջ հատնի են մեծ թվով  ինքնասպաններ , լավ էլ հասուն տարիքում: Օրինակներ չբերեմ: Ընդ որում,  նկատելի ա, ինչքան մարդն ավելի ա մերձենում գլոբալիզացիային, էնքան ավելի քիչ ա  սկսում պատկանել ինքն իրան, ու էնքան ավելի ա շողուլից ընկնում՝ ինքնաընկալման, այլ կերպ ասած՝ իր գոյության  ընկալման  խնդրում: Երևի իրոք դժվար ա…

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_suicides
ստեղ նշանավոր ինքնասպանների ցուցակն ա:
Այնպես որ, դիվ, 



> Պատասխանը երևի բոլորիս համար էլ ընդունելի է ու միակն է ՝ "ոչ"


 արժի վերանայել  :Wink:  : Հատկապես "միակ"-ի հաշվով, չնայած առավել հետաքրքիր ա "ընդունելի" կամ "աընդունելի" լինելը… :Think:

----------


## Ramzes

Ես երբեք չեմ կարող արդարացնել այն մարդկանց, ովքեր ինքնասպանություն են գործում, չնայած, որ կյանքում այնպիսի դժվար իրավիճակներ են լինում, որ մարդը մտածում է, որ դա լավագույն ելքն Է:Չնայած, որ շատերը համարում են, որ ամենաթույլ մարդիկ են դիմում ինքնասպանության, բայց ես այդ հարցի համար ունեմ սեփական տեսակետ. ես կասեյի, որ հաճախ այդ մարդիկ կամքից շատ ուժեղ են լինում, որ կարողանում են ձեռք բարձրացնել սեփական անձի վրա... ես ինքս հաստատ դա չէի կարող անել:

----------


## dvgray

> Նշանավորների, այլ կերպ ասած՝ իրանց հայաթից դուրս եկածների մեջ հատնի են մեծ թվով  ինքնասպաններ , լավ էլ հասուն տարիքում: Օրինակներ չբերեմ: Ընդ որում,  նկատելի ա, ինչքան մարդն ավելի ա մերձենում գլոբալիզացիային, էնքան ավելի քիչ ա  սկսում պատկանել ինքն իրան, ու էնքան ավելի ա շողուլից ընկնում՝ ինքնաընկալման, այլ կերպ ասած՝ իր գոյության  ընկալման  խնդրում: Երևի իրոք դժվար ա…


Բարեկամ
Ես ճիշտն ասած ասում էի ոչ թե գլոբալիզացիա - որպես տերմին, այլ որ պետք  է գլաոբալ /կուզես տարածական, ընդհանրական/  կյանք ունենալ… այդպիսի  ապրումներ աշխատել ունենալ:
Իհարկե հուսահատեցնող լիքը բան կա աշխարհում: Սակայն դա չի բերի երբեք "ինքնասպանության" :
Ինքնասպանությունը "անձնական" կատաստրոֆա է, այլ ոչ հասարակական ինչ-ինչ երևույթի հետևանք:  
Իմ լոգիկան այն է, որ ինչքան պարփակված լինեց նեղ, փոքրիկ սեփական աշխարհում, այնքան այդ աշխարհի կատաստրոֆիկ վերացման. կամ ավելի վատ ՝ երբ թվում է որ քո ներքին եղած չեղածը կատաստրոֆայի է ենթարկվել , ու դրան երբեմն  հետևող մարմնական կյանքի, ֆիզիկական մարմինի գոյության անիմաստությունը  դառնում է հավանական ու մեծ:
Բերեմ  ասածիս մի գեղեցիկ  օրինակ՝ "Ռոմեո և Ջուլետա"…




> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_suicides
> ստեղ նշանավոր ինքնասպանների ցուցակն ա:


Պատկառելի ցուցակ է  :Sad: :
Սակայն բոլոր դեպքերը էլ պետք է որ ունենան ընդհանրություններ… Կարող է շա՜՜՜տ  բարձր մակարդակի /այսինքն առարկայից բավականին  հեռու ընդհանրացումներ/, բայց դրանք պետք է լինեն:
Ու չգիտես ինչի համոզված  եմ որ էտ ընդհանրությունը իմ վերևում  ասածն է  :Blush: :

----------


## dvgray

> Չնայած, որ շատերը համարում են, որ ամենաթույլ մարդիկ են դիմում ինքնասպանության, բայց ես այդ հարցի համար ունեմ սեփական տեսակետ. ես կասեյի, որ հաճախ այդ մարդիկ կամքից շատ ուժեղ են լինում, որ կարողանում են ձեռք բարձրացնել սեփական անձի վրա... ես ինքս հաստատ դա չէի կարող անել:


Դա բացարձակ կապ չունի: Կարող է շատ ուժեղ մարդ լինի, կարող է  շատ թույլ:
Դա մարդու կամքի հետ ֆունկցիոնալ կապ չունի: 

Մի հարց ինձ բավականին հետաքրքրեց:
Էս, վերևի  կոնտեկստում, նարկոմաններին /ասենք շատ շոու աստղերի/ կարելի՞ է  համարել ինքնասպաններ

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Մի հարց ինձ բավականին հետաքրքրեց:
> Էս, վերևի կոնտեկստում, նարկոմաններին /ասենք շատ շոու աստղերի/ կարելի՞ է համարել ինքնասպաններ


Հա, ըստ իս, նախորդող օղակներից ա, չնայած պարտադիր չի, որ հասցնի բուն՝ ֆիզիկական  ինքնասպանությանը:




> Ինքնասպանությունը "անձնական" կատաստրոֆա է, այլ ոչ հասարակական ինչ-ինչ երևույթի հետևանք:


Կոնկրետ հանրահայտ մարդկանց մեջ ինքնասպանությունների բավական բարձր տոկոսը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ավելի շուտ հասարակական երևույթի հետևանք ա: Այդ մարդիկ ի վիճակի չեն լինում կրել "փառքը":  




> Իմ լոգիկան այն է, որ ինչքան պարփակված լինեց նեղ, փոքրիկ սեփական աշխարհում, այնքան այդ աշխարհի կատաստրոֆիկ վերացման. կամ ավելի վատ ՝ երբ թվում է որ քո ներքին եղած չեղածը կատաստրոֆայի է ենթարկվել , ու դրան երբեմն հետևող մարմնական կյանքի, ֆիզիկական մարմինի գոյության անիմաստությունը դառնում է հավանական ու մեծ:


համաձայն եմ, մենակ ֆիզիկական մարմնի գոյության անիմաստություն չի դա, այլ սեփական ես-ը ու նրա մեջ խտացված տառապանքը չզգալուն ուղղված  քայլ…

----------


## Yevuk

Ես ճիշտն ասաց չգիտեմ մարդը ինչ ծանր հոգեկան վիճակի մեջ պետք է լինի, որ որոշի ինքնասպան լինել: Նախ, ասեմ, որ ինքնասպանությւնը դա ամենամեծ մեղքերից է, քանի որ Աստվածն է մարդուն կյանք տվել, և միայն նա կարող է այն մեզանից վերցնել: Ասում են, որ մարդը միայն մահից մի քանի վայրկյան առաջ է հասկանում իր կատարած արարքի լրջությունը, սակայն շատ ուշ է լինում: Եվ զարմանում եմ այդ մարդկանց վրա, որոնք, փորձելով ինքնասպան լինել, մտածում են, որ կգնան մի ուրիշ լավ աշխարհ, բայց ես չեմ կարծում, որ մարդը ինքնասպան լինելով կարող սխալմամբ դրախտ ընկնի........

----------


## VisTolog

> բայց ես չեմ կարծում, որ մարդը ինքնասպան լինելով կարող սխալմամբ դրախտ ընկնի........


Կարծեմ քո աստվածնա չէ՞  ամեն ինչ ներում:

----------


## Yevuk

> Կարծեմ քո աստվածնա չէ՞  ամեն ինչ ներում:


Բայց մարդը մեղք չի գորցում, որ Աստված իրեն ների, եթե դու մտածված ես այդ քայլը անում, դա աններելի է, սակայն Աստված մեզ մեկ է վերջը ներում է, քանի որ մեզ շաաատ է սիրում..........

----------


## VisTolog

Կարճ ասած *ներում է*

----------


## Yevuk

Այսինքն, դու այն մտքին ես...<< Մարդի´ք, մեղ գործեք, մեկ է Աստված ներում է ձեզ.....>>

----------


## Grace43

> Ես ճիշտն ասաց չգիտեմ մարդը ինչ ծանր հոգեկան վիճակի մեջ պետք է լինի, որ որոշի ինքնասպան լինել: Նախ, ասեմ, որ ինքնասպանությւնը դա ամենամեծ մեղքերից է, քանի որ Աստվածն է մարդուն կյանք տվել, և միայն նա կարող է այն մեզանից վերցնել: Ասում են, որ մարդը միայն մահից մի քանի վայրկյան առաջ է հասկանում իր կատարած արարքի լրջությունը, սակայն շատ ուշ է լինում: Եվ զարմանում եմ այդ մարդկանց վրա, որոնք, փորձելով ինքնասպան լինել, մտածում են, որ կգնան մի ուրիշ լավ աշխարհ, բայց ես չեմ կարծում, որ մարդը ինքնասպան լինելով կարող սխալմամբ դրախտ ընկնի........


Ես լիովին համաձայն եմ քո հետ:Ինքնքսպանությունը հենց ինքը մեղք է,ու այդ քայլին դիմած յուրաքանչյուր մարդու վերջը դժոխքն է,դժոխքում ավելի սարսափելի է,քան այստեղի ցանկացած ահռելի պրոբլեմ:Եթե մարդիկ այսքանը հասկանային երբեք ինքնասպանության քայլին չէին դիմի… :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Ծով

ժՈՂ, Որ ասում են ինքնասպանությունը թուլություն է, ես համաձայն չեմ...
Գուցե տվյալ մարդը թույլ է ապրելու համար, բայց մեռնելու համար հաստատ ուժեղ է.......
Օրինակ ես մի տաս անգամ ուզում էի մեռնել :Love: ՝ հետաքրքրությունից դրդված, բայց մտքովս անգամ չանցավ ինքնասպանլինել :LOL:  :Sad:

----------


## Freddie

*Յուրաքանչյուրի խիստ անձնական գործն է ապրել, թե մեռնել։ Դա էլ է մարդու ազատության մեջ մտնում, որը քրիստոնեությունը շատ է սիրում սահմանափակել։ Ասենք, եթե քեզ պարտադրեն, ստիպեն սեքսով զբաղվել, երբ չես ուզում, դուրդ կգա՞։ Սեքսն էլ լավ բան է, կյանքն էլ, բայց հո զոռով չի։*

----------


## Estrella

> *Յուրաքանչյուրի խիստ անձնական գործն է ապրել, թե մեռնել։ Դա էլ է մարդու ազատության մեջ մտնում, որը քրիստոնեությունը շատ է սիրում սահմանափակել։ Ասենք, եթե քեզ պարտադրեն, ստիպեն սեքսով զբաղվել, երբ չես ուզում, դուրդ կգա՞։ Սեքսն էլ լավ բան է, կյանքն էլ, բայց հո զոռով չի։*


Հետաքրքիր համեմատություն էր :Hands Up: , Համամիտ եմ,

----------


## Sunny Stream

> *Յուրաքանչյուրի խիստ անձնական գործն է ապրել, թե մեռնել։*


Նկատի ունես` մարդու ընտրության հարցն է, չէ՞...
...բայց ախր չէ~!!! Ախր ընտրություն կարող է լինել մենակ էն գործողությունը, որից հետո դու կարող ես տեսնել-լսել-զգալ արդյունքը... ընտրությունը անպայման շարունակություն է ենթադրում, իսկ սպանությունը, լինի դա ինքնա- կամ կողմնակի ուժի պատճառով, եթնադրում է վերջ, ոչ թե շարունակություն: Իհարկե, հավատալ հանդերձյալ կյանքին ուրիշ բան է, բայց էդ հավատով ինքնասպան լինելը անմտություն է: Այսինքն, չկա ընտրություն` ապրել-չապրել, որովհետև մարդը չունի «չապրելու վիճակ», մարդը կամ կա, կամ չկա:
 Էնպես որ ես չեմ համարում, թե ինքնասպանությունը ելք է... չէ, չեմ բացառում դրությունը, երբ ամեն բանին վերջ տալը ավելի ճիշտ է, քան ինչ-որ ահավոր վիճակում լինելը (նկատի ունեմ` մարմնական տառապանքներ, անելանելի վիճակ, ստրկություն...), բայց երբ խնդիրը զուտ հոգեբանական է... միշտ էլ, կարծում եմ, ելք կա: Մեկ էլ մեծագույն ու անփոխարինելի կորսուստները կարող են «արդարացնող» պատճառ լինել ինքնասպանության, էն էլ` ոչ միշտ...

----------


## Grace43

> *Յուրաքանչյուրի խիստ անձնական գործն է ապրել, թե մեռնել։*


Շատ սխալ մտածելակերպ…եթե բոլորը քո նման մտածեին մենք կորած կլինեինք,դա անմարդկային մտածելակերպ է…Ինքնասպանության եզրին կանգնած մարդիկ այնպիսի վիճակում չեն,որ ընտրություն կատարեն,նրանք կարիք ունեն,որ ինչ-որ մեկը իրենց ճիշտ խորհուրդ տա,բայց վայ նրանց ովքեր այդ պահին քեզ կհանդիպեն… :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## Don't Worry

> Դա բացարձակ կապ չունի: Կարող է շատ ուժեղ մարդ լինի, կարող է  շատ թույլ:
> Դա մարդու կամքի հետ ֆունկցիոնալ կապ չունի: 
> 
> Մի հարց ինձ բավականին հետաքրքրեց:
> Էս, վերևի  կոնտեկստում, նարկոմաններին /ասենք շատ շոու աստղերի/ կարելի՞ է  համարել ինքնասպաններ


Ո'չ, նրանք ինքնասպաններ չեն, պարզապես նրանք չեն կարողանում կառավարեն իրենց, նրանցից ոչ մեկնել չի ցանկանում մահանալ...  :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

> *Յուրաքանչյուրի խիստ անձնական գործն է ապրել, թե մեռնել։*


ես էլ եմ տենց ասում
մարդը ունի ապրելու իրավունք, բայց ոչ պարտականություն, ուրեմն մեռնելու իրավունք էլ ունի

----------


## Lady-In-Red

իրոք, մեռնելու կամ ապրելու համար մարդն ինքը պիտի որոշի, իսկ ես դեմ եմ այն մտքին, որ ասում են, թե թույլ մարդիկ են ինքնասպանության գնում, ես գտնում եմ, որ այդ մարդիկ շատ ամուր կամք ունեն, որ կարողանում են գնալ այդ քայլին, գտնում եմ, որ այդ մարդիկ պարզապես հոգնել են պայքարել կյանքի անարդարությունների ու դժվարությունների դեմ...... :Think:

----------


## Godfreed

> Նկատի ունես` մարդու ընտրության հարցն է, չէ՞...
> ...բայց ախր չէ~!!! Ախր ընտրություն կարող է լինել մենակ էն գործողությունը, որից հետո դու կարող ես տեսնել-լսել-զգալ արդյունքը... ընտրությունը անպայման շարունակություն է ենթադրում, իսկ սպանությունը, լինի դա ինքնա- կամ կողմնակի ուժի պատճառով, եթնադրում է վերջ, ոչ թե շարունակություն:


*Համամիտ չեմ, ընդհակառակը լռիվ դեմ եմ։ Ի՞նչ կապ ունի ընտրությաունը հետագայի հետ։ Ուզո՞ւմ ես ասել, որ ընտրողը պետք է հետո կարողանա համամատել ճիշտ է ընտրել, թե ո՞չ։ Բայց դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի, եթե մարդ չի ուզում ապրել, եթե նրան անտանելի է ամեն ինչ։ Եվ փրկությունն էլ միշտ այդքան հեշտ չէ գտնել։ Ես համարում եմ, որ մարդու կամքի սահմանափակումը ամենամեծ հանցագործությունն է աշխարհում։*

----------


## Anhavat

Ով է ուզում ինքնա սպան լինել և ինչի համար 
խնդրում եմ գրել այստեղ

----------


## Lion

Իսկ ես... չեմ ուզում: Մեռնելը հեշտ է, պետք է ապրել...

 ԵՐբա նապատով քայլում ես, ծարավը խեղդում է - հեշտ է պառկել ավազին ու մեռնել, բայց... իսկական մարդը շարունակում է քայլել :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

Հարցումը պիտի փակ լիներ.

----------


## Lion

"Ապրեք էլի..." կասեր գիտեք ով :Smile:

----------


## Djavaxhq

Երեւի լավ բան ե որովհետեւ ապրողներից շատերն են բողոքում իսկ ինքնասպան եղածներից դեռ չեմ լսել բողոք, ես հենց հիմա ել ինքնասպան եմ լինում շատ դանդաղ մահանալով, դե ասենք մի 50 տարի նախատեսել եմ էդ գործընթացին:

----------


## Elmo

Քվեարկել եմ ոչ, բայց ինձ թվում ա թեման պետք ա փակել ու ջնջել: Համ պրովակացիոն թեմայա, համ էլ վատ տոն ունի:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մինչև 2006թիվը գործում էր թեմային նվիրված ռուսալեզու կայք -> www.mysuicide.ru

----------


## Belle

Նույնիսկ երբ ուզում էի մեռնել.. չեմ մտածել ինքնասպանության մասին.. էդ մեղք ա..
Ապրե՜՜Նք  քանի կարող ենք.. մեռնելը հա էլ կա  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

հա, հարցեր կա՞ն  :Tsamon:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Կարելի էր ավելի հետաքրքիր հարց քննարկել. ունի արդյոք անհատը իրավունք որոշել իր կենաց մահու հարցը՞

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Քվեարկել եմ ոչ, բայց ինձ թվում ա թեման պետք ա փակել ու ջնջել: Համ պրովակացիոն թեմայա, համ էլ վատ տոն ունի:


Թեման փակելով, հարցը չի լուծվի;
Կան մարդիկ, որ ունեն սուիցիդալ հակումներ, եթե նրանց խնդիրները ջրի երես դուրս չգան.... լավ չի լինի  :Sad: 

Եկեք քննարկենք, թե ինչու մարդ կարող է ուզել ինքնասպան լինել;

Հոգեկան մղումներով, թե գուցե անբուժելի հիվանդ է  :Think:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

քվեարկել եմ ԱՅՈ և ՈՉ
ԱՅՈ , կողմ եմ որ ինքնասպան լինես
ՈՉ , չեմ ուզում ինքնասպան լինել

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ինչպես նոր կարդացի մի թեմատիկ կայքում
"Լինում են ուժեղ մարդիկ, որոնք գիտակցաբար դիմում են ինքնասպանության, դրանում դրսևորվում է նրանց ուժը: Լինում են թույլ մարդիկ, որոնց ինքնասպանությունը հենց թուլության դրսևորում է: Ով մարդկանց երրորդ տիպը մեծամասնությունն է, դրանք հասարակ մարդիկ են: Դրանց ինքնասպանության են դրդում որոշակի ֆիզիկական և հոգեբանական ազդակներ:"

Հենց երրորդ տեսակի ուսումնասիրությունն է ամենահետաքրքիրը:
Նրանց կարելի է ուսումասիրել, փորձել օգնել, բայց երբեք քննադատել, քանի դեռ ինքներս չենք զգացել (վերապրել) նույնը ինչը նրանց դրդում է ինքնասպանության:
Ես էֆթանազիայի բաժնում նկարագրել էի քաղցկեղով հիվանդ մարդու վիճակը, և ինձ համար զարմալի չի (ավելի, սպասելի է,) որ նման մարդիկ հիվանդության որոշակի փուլում սկսում են մտածել ինքնասպանության մասին:

----------


## Ծով

ԵՍ հավատում եմ հավերժությանը…ինձ թվում ա ինքնասպանությամբ չեք պրծնի :Hands Up: , ավելի լավ է ապրե՛ք, ուղղակի ապրե՛ք, գտե՛ք բոլոր այն իմաստները, որոնց համար արժե ապրել…
Դե « Աստված էդքան բարի չի» որ մահով ամեն ինչ վերջանար… :LOL: 
Ամեն դեպքում սա մի մի տղա է գրել, ով ուզում էր ինքնասպան լինել… վաղուց եմ կարդացել, ինտերնետում… անկեղծորեն չգիտեի ինչ ասել.

*It's not some beatnik-cool, black shades, and Burroughs thing.
It's not some "I'm so sad so please feel sorry for me" thing
It's not some unloved child, now pay attention to me thing
It's simply a Leave Me Alone, I Can't Be Happy thing*

----------


## Annushka

Ուզում եք ինքնասպա՞ն լինել.... խնդրե'մ, ի սեր աստծո, ընտրությունը ձերն է, բայց դա քննարկման առարկա դարձնել չի կարելի:  :Cool:  Ընդհանրապես,  դա ոչ համարձակ կամ գովելի քայլ է, ոչ էլ առանձնապես հետաքրքիր: Եվ հետո, եթե մեկը ուզում ա ինքնասպան լինել, ապա լուռ ու անխոս դա անում ա, ոչ թե ի ցույց աշխարհի գոռում ա դրա մասին: Իմ կարծիքով, ընդհանրապես ինքնասպանության դիմում են միայն թույլ կամքի տեր մարդիկ, որոնք ի վիճակի չեն պայքարել դժվարությունների դեմ ու ելք գտնել ստեղծված իրավիճակից, հաղթահարել թեկուզ և ամենածանր հոգեվիճակն ու դժբախտությունը: Ինքնասպանությունը էլի մի քիչ ընդունելի է մի դեպքում, երբ անբուժելի  ծանր հիվանդը ահավոր  տառապանքների ու ցավերի մեջ է, որին ոչնչով օգնել չի կարելի և մարդը ուղղակի չի կարող ֆիզիկապես դիմակայել.. դա այլ հարց է, և հիմնականում դա արվում է նրա և նրա հարազատների համաձայնությամբ, քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում՝ բժշկի կողմից: Իսկ մնացած դեպքերում..... Սիրած անձնավորությունը մերժել է, դավաճանել են, պարտքերի տակ է, դեպրեսիայի մեջ է, սիրած տղան ուրիշի հետ է ամուսնացել, աշխատանքը կորցրել է, միայնակ է զգում, սիրելի շունիկը ավտոմեքենայի տակ է ընկել.. ախր որքա՞ն կարելի է թվարկել այդ անհեթեթ պատճառները.... :Shok: 
Այդ քայլին գնում է նա, ով չի սիրում ոչ իրեն, ոչ  նրանց, ու իր մահով անասելի ցավ կարող է պատճառել... Կյանքը ամենաթանկ բանն է՝ տրված մեզ ի վերուստ.. և մենք պետք է արժանապատիվ ապրենք այն՝ ինքներս մեզ ապացուցելով, որ ոչինչ չի կարող ստիպել մեզ հեռանալու այս լուսավոր աշխարհից և հավիտյան հանգչելու ու փտելու սառը հողի գրկում՝ դառնալով որդերի կեր...  :Bad: Բոլորիս վիճակված է ի վերջո հեռանալ այս կյանքիցլ, բայց ինչպես կարելի է խաչ քաշել ամեն ինչի վրա՝ ընտրելով ամենահեշտ ճանապարհը կյանքի խոչընդոտներին հանդիպելիս: Նա, ով բարձրաձայն խոսում է իր ինքնասպանության մասին, ամենայն հավանականությամբ փորձում է շարժել դիմացինի գութը և խղճահարություն առաջացնելով նրա մեջ՝ ստիպել հակառակում համոզելու իրեն: Այդպես չի կարելի, և ընդհանրապես, ֆորումում դա քննարկման թեմա մի' դարձրեք, քանի որ շատ տհաճ ա , մանավանդ, որ ֆորումներ այցելում են տարբեր բնավորության, հոգեվիճակի և տարիքի մարդիկ: Դա խիստ անձնական որոշում է, ըստ ինձ՝ անառողջ, որը հրապարակման ենթակա չէ :Angry2:

----------


## Ծով

սխալ ձև եք ընտրել… եթե անգամ մարդը այդ ցանկությունը ունի, գուցե ինչ-որ կերպ հնարավոր է ետ պահել նրան այդ քայլից… :Wink: 
ինչ է նշանակում հրապարակման ենթակա չէ… ինձ թվում է Ուզում եմ ինքնասպան լինել-ը հավասարՉափ կարող է քննարկվել, ինչպես ասենք ուզում եմ ամուսնանալը… այն իմաստով, որ դրանք կյանքում  առկա կարևորագույն հարցեր են, չնայած համեմատվելու չեն…

----------


## dvgray

Չեմ կարծում որ բնության մեջ - գայլը, առյուծը, ճնճղուկը, դելֆինը… որևիցէ մեկը երբևէ դիմել է ինքնասպանության:
…
ինչ որ բնական չէ, դա բարոյական չէ: 
ինքնասպանությունը անբարոյական ակտ է: 
/անբարոյական ուրիշ ակտեր կատարվում են ամեն քայլափոխին  :Wink: /

----------


## Annushka

> սխալ ձև եք ընտրել… եթե անգամ մարդը այդ ցանկությունը ունի, գուցե ինչ-որ կերպ հնարավոր է ետ պահել նրան այդ քայլից…
> ինչ է նշանակում հրապարակման ենթակա չէ… ինձ թվում է Ուզում եմ ինքնասպան լինել-ը հավասարՉափ կարող է քննարկվել, ինչպես ասենք ուզում եմ ամուսնանալը… այն իմաստով, որ դրանք կյանքում  առկա կարևորագույն հարցեր են, չնայած համեմատվելու չեն…


հրապարակման ենթակա չէ նշանակում է, որ  նույնիսկ եթե ինքնասպանության մասին խոսելու և  քննարկելու  ցանկություն կա, դա պետք է արվի հոգեբանի մոտ, ով կարող է մարդուն դուրս բերել ծանր հոգեվիճակից, այլ ոչ թե ֆորումում, որտեղ հանդիպում են բազատեսակ մարդիկ, այդ թվում նաև անչափահասներ: Դու լուրջ մտածում ես, որ ֆորումը դա ինքնասպանության քննարկման վայր է՞ :Shok:  Բա էլ ինչի համար են հոգեբաններն ու հոգեվերլուծողները, ովքեր աշխատում են հենց նման մարդկանց հետ, ովքեր ունեն հոգեկանի հետ պրոբլեմներ և կամ գտնվում են դեպրեսիվ ու  հոգեկան ծանր վիճակի մեջ՝ ընդհուպ մինչև ինքնասպանություն:

----------


## Ծով

> հրապարակման ենթակա չէ նշանակում է, որ  նույնիսկ եթե ինքնասպանության մասին խոսելու և  քննարկելու  ցանկություն կա, դա պետք է արվի հոգեբանի մոտ, ով կարող է մարդուն դուրս բերել ծանր հոգեվիճակից, այլ ոչ թե ֆորումում, որտեղ հանդիպում են բազատեսակ մարդիկ, այդ թվում նաև անչափահասներ: Դու լուրջ մտածում ես, որ ֆորումը դա ինքնասպանության քննարկման վայր է՞ Բա էլ ինչի համար են հոգեբաններն ու հոգեվերլուծողները, ովքեր աշխատում են հենց նման մարդկանց հետ, ովքեր ունեն հոգեկանի հետ պրոբլեմներ և կամ գտնվում են դեպրեսիվ ու  հոգեկան ծանր վիճակի մեջ՝ ընդհուպ մինչև ինքնասպանություն:



Ես մտածում եմ, որ դու կարող ա ավելի լուրջ բան ասես, քան հոգեբանը… իսկ նման դեպքեր , այսինքն ինքնասպան լինելու ցանկություն հատկապես անչափահասների շրջանում է շատ հանդիպում, հատկապես անցումային տարիքում… Ես մտածում եմ, որ ֆորումում, ինչպես կյանքում, ամեն ինչ էլ կարելի է քննարկել չափերի մեջ… եթե օրինակ որևէ մեկը թեմա բացի ու քարոզի այն, ինչ քարոզում են Եհովայի վկաները, եթե  նույնիսկ սկսի քարոզել, որ ինքասպանությու ը ճիշտ է և այլն, ես դա իհարկե անընդունելի եմ համարում… բայց ֆորումը հենց տարատեսակ քննարկումների համար է… նոռմալ եմ վերաբերում… էլ չեմ ասում, որ Փառք Աստծո ֆորումում հոգեբաններ էլ ունենք, թո՛ղ սիրուն բացատրեն ամեն ինչ… Եվ հետո ամեն մարդ չէ, որ դիմում է հոգեբանի…էլ չեմ ասում, որ հատկապես Հայաստանում դա այնքան էլ տարածված երևույթ չէ… :Wink: 
իսկ ընդհանրապես կարելի է օգտագործել այս թեման… ասենք ինտերնետում ես բազմիցս կարդացել եմ շատ հոդվածներ ինքասպանության մասին, նամակներ հուսահատ մարդկանց կողմից գրված, ի դեպ շատ զարմացել եմ հենց էդ տղայի նամակից, որ եթե կարողանամ հիմա կգտնեմ, ասում էր, թե ինքը իրականում ամեն ինչ ունի, թվում է թե բոլոր պայմանները կան երջանիկ լինելու համար, բայց այնուամենայնիվ չի կարողանում… և ինքը իր նամակը հենց ֆորումներում էլ դրել էր, իսկ հետո իր գրածին արձագանքել էր մի հոգեբան… կաշխատեմ գտնել

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Կարծում եմ, եթե մարդն ուզում է ինքնասպան լինել ոչ օբյեկտիվ, հուզական պատճառներով, կիսվելով իր այդ միտքը մեկի հետ, կարող է այդ ցանկությունից հետ կանգնել, հենց իրեն մեկը լսի և ուշարդություն դարձնի իր խնդիրներին  :Love: 

Երբեմն մարդիկ իրենց անիմաստ, անպետք, լքված են համարում, երբեմն կարող են մի բանից հիասթափված, կամ հուզված լինել, բայց հույզն անցնելուն պես կհասկանան,  որ սխալ են  :Wink:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չեմ կարծում որ բնության մեջ - գայլը, առյուծը, ճնճղուկը, դելֆինը… որևիցէ մեկը երբևէ դիմել է ինքնասպանության:
> …
> ինչ որ բնական չէ, դա բարոյական չէ: 
> ինքնասպանությունը անբարոյական ակտ է: 
> /անբարոյական ուրիշ ակտեր կատարվում են ամեն քայլափոխին /


Կետերի մոտ օրինակ կա նման երևույթ. կյանքի որոշակի փուլում իրենց ափ են նետում, ու այլևս չեն կարողանում հետ գնալ: *Ինքնակամ*: 
Այն, որ մենք չգիտենք կենդանիների մոտ հանդիպում է թե ոչ, դեռ չի նշանակում որ դա չկա:




> Բա էլ ինչի համար են հոգեբաններն ու հոգեվերլուծողները, ովքեր աշխատում են հենց նման մարդկանց հետ, ովքեր ունեն հոգեկանի հետ պրոբլեմներ և կամ գտնվում են դեպրեսիվ ու  հոգեկան ծանր վիճակի մեջ՝ ընդհուպ մինչև ինքնասպանություն:


Ըստ քեզ Հայաստանի բնակչության քանի՞ տոկոսը կդիմի հոգեբանի/հոգեբույժի օգնությանը որևէ խնդրով:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ըստ քեզ Հայաստանի բնակչության քանի՞ տոկոսը կդիմի հոգեբանի/հոգեբույժի օգնությանը որևէ խնդրով:


Դե լինում են դեպքեր, որ զոռով են տանում արդեն  :Smile: 

Համ էլ, ինքնասպանության փորձ կատարած անձանց պարտադրում են բուժում չգիտեմ ինչպես է կոչվում....-ում  :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դե լինում են դեպքեր, որ զոռով են տանում արդեն 
> 
> Համ էլ, ինքնասպանության *փորձ կատարած* անձանց պարտադրում են բուժում չգիտեմ ինչպես է կոչվում....-ում


Զոռով տանում են միայն անհաջող *փորձ կատարածներին*: Ավելի կարևոր են այն դեպքերը, երբ առաջին փորձը "հաջող" է լինում, բայց ոչ ոք էլ չի նկատում, որ հոգեբանի կարիք կար:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Կարծում եմ` փորձողների մեծ մասը ուղղակի վախացնելու համար է փորձում, կամ իր վրա ուշադրություն դարձնելու, հենց դրա համար էլ նրանց փրկում են

եթե մարդ ուզենա հեռանալ, ոչ ոք չի կարող փրկել  

չհաշված այն դեպքերը, երբ ուզում էին վախեցնել, բայց սխալ հաշվարկ են արած լինում, չեն հասցնում փրկել  :Sad:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Կարծում եմ` փորձողների մեծ մասը ուղղակի վախացնելու համար է փորձում, կամ իր վրա ուշադրություն դարձնելու, հենց դրա համար էլ նրանց փրկում են
> 
> *եթե մարդ ուզենա հեռանալ, ոչ ոք չի կարող փրկել * 
> 
> չհաշված այն դեպքերը, երբ ուզում էին վախեցնել, բայց սխալ հաշվարկ են արած լինում, չեն հասցնում փրկել


Ճիշտ ես....  :Sad: 
Ինքնասպանության  գնացող մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը չի գիտակցում ինչ է անում, նրա համար չկան էլ ընտանիք, ընկերներ,  ապրելու իմաստ  հասկացությունները :
Կարելի է տարբեր կատեգորիաներ առանձնացնել այնպիսիներ, որոնք դա անում են ցուցադրական ներկայացում կազմակերպելու, իրենց անձի վրա ուշադրություն սևեռելու համար (նրանց կարելի է փրկել ) , այնպիսիներ , որոնց միտքը լիովին մթագնած է լինում, ոչինչ չեն գիտակցում, ոչինչ չեն զգում, ապրելն էլ իմաստ չի ունենում, ուզում են ոչնչանան (նրանց կարելի է փրկել )  և այնպիսիներ որոնք ուզում են պարզապես  մահանալ, իրենց կյանքը հետաքրքիր է, բայց անդրաշխարհը ավելին  ու ոչինչ իրենց չի կարող կանգնեցնել մինչև իրենց հետաքրքրությունը չբավարարվի : Մեկ անգամ կօգնես կհամոզես, որ սխալ է անում, էլի մի որոշ ժամանակ հետո հետաքրքրությունը իրենը կանի ...

----------


## ars83

> Ինչպես նոր կարդացի մի թեմատիկ կայքում
> "Լինում են ուժեղ մարդիկ, որոնք գիտակցաբար դիմում են ինքնասպանության, դրանում դրսևորվում է նրանց ուժը: Լինում են թույլ մարդիկ, որոնց ինքնասպանությունը հենց թուլության դրսևորում է: Ով մարդկանց երրորդ տիպը մեծամասնությունն է, դրանք հասարակ մարդիկ են: Դրանց ինքնասպանության են դրդում որոշակի ֆիզիկական և հոգեբանական ազդակներ:"
> 
> Հենց երրորդ տեսակի ուսումնասիրությունն է ամենահետաքրքիրը:
> Նրանց կարելի է ուսումասիրել, փորձել օգնել, բայց երբեք քննադատել, քանի դեռ ինքներս չենք զգացել (վերապրել) նույնը ինչը նրանց դրդում է ինքնասպանության:
> Ես էֆթանազիայի բաժնում նկարագրել էի քաղցկեղով հիվանդ մարդու վիճակը, և ինձ համար զարմալի չի (ավելի, սպասելի է,) որ նման մարդիկ հիվանդության որոշակի փուլում սկսում են մտածել ինքնասպանության մասին:


Շատ հետաքրքիր է, ես էլ սրա մասին ուզում էի գրել։
Իմ կարծիքով ինքնասպանությունը (բայց ո՛չ ուրիշի համար անձնազոհությունը) թուլության դրսևորում է, երբ մարդը հրաժարվում է պայքարելուց նրա դեմ, ինչը համարում է ինքնասպանության դրդապատճառ։

Ես կցանկանայի իմանալ, այդ ո՞ր դեպքերում է ինքնասպանությունը ուժի դրսևորում։ Արդյո՞ք սա իմ ասած դեպքն է, երբ մարդ գիտակցաբար իր կյանքը զոհում է հանուն ուրիշի, թե՞ մեկ այլ բան է։

----------


## Selene

*Մոդերատորական: «Ուզում եմ ինքնասպան լինեմ» թեման միացվել է բաժնում վաղուց արդեն գոյություն ունեցող «Ինքնասպանություն» թեմային:
Կրկին անգամ խնդրում ու պահանջում եմ՝ թեմա բացելուց առաջ օգտվեք որոնման համակարգից և միայն համոզվելով, որ նմանատիպ թեմա չկա, բացեք այն:*

----------


## dvgray

> Կետերի մոտ օրինակ կա նման երևույթ. կյանքի որոշակի փուլում իրենց ափ են նետում, ու այլևս չեն կարողանում հետ գնալ: *Ինքնակամ*: 
> Այն, որ մենք չգիտենք կենդանիների մոտ հանդիպում է թե ոչ, դեռ չի նշանակում որ դա չկա:


Մարդկությունը վաղուց "պայմանավորվել է", որ ինչ որ չգիտենք, դա համարում ենք որ չկա  :Smile: : Հակառակ դեպքում գիտելիքների դաշտում կլիներ կատարյալ քաոս:

իմիջիայլոց բավականին հետքարաքիր օրինակ ես բերել կետերի կյանքից: Դա գիտնականները բացատրում են բազմաթիվ հիպոթեզներով: Սակայն գիտակցված ինքնասպանության վարկածը մինչ այս ինձ չի հանդիպել:

Կարելի է ասել, որ կենդանիները չունեն գիտակցություն, և շարժվում են միայն ռեֆլեկսներով: Սակայն մարդն էլ իր գործնեությոնը հիմնականում կառուցում է ռեֆլեկսների վրա:

Ինչ որ է, * չի կարելի: ոչ մի դեպքում:* 
Մնացած ծայրի մաթեմաթիկական դեպքերը չարժի քննարկել: Դրանք շեղումեր  են, և գրողների ու ստեղծագերծողների համար առատ նյութ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես կցանկանայի իմանալ, այդ ո՞ր դեպքերում է ինքնասպանությունը ուժի դրսևորում։ Արդյո՞ք սա իմ ասած դեպքն է, երբ մարդ գիտակցաբար իր կյանքը զոհում է հանուն ուրիշի, թե՞ մեկ այլ բան է։


Բերեմ կոնկրետ ինքնասպանության օրինակ, որին, ըստ իս, թույլ մարդն անընդունակ է:

Մարդը կյանքի ամենաերջանիկ պահին մտածում է, որ նա էլ երբեք այդքան երջանիկ չի լինի ու ինքնասպան է լինում` ժպիտը դեմքին:
Ընդունում եմ, որ սա անհեթեթ մահ է, բայց նաև գտնում եմ, որ մարդ իսկապես ուժեղ մարդ էր:

Այլ օրինակ. Եթե մարդը հավատում է կյանքին մահից հետո ու մի քայլ առաջ անելու համար ինքնասպան է լինում, դա նույնպես թույլ մարդում ոչ բնորոշ արարք է:

Դեռ չեմ խոսում անձնազոհության մասին (օրինակ` Բրյուս Ուլլիսը "Արմագեդոն" Ֆիլմում  :LOL:  ):

Հ.Գ. Ինքս էլ բազմիցս մտածել եմ ինքնասպանության մասին` կյանքում որևէ հետքրքրություն չգտնելով (եղել են և այդպիսի ժամանակներ): Բայց ես թույլ էի, որովհետև նման պահերին սկսում էի մտածել հարազատներիս մասին ու հեռու էի վանում նման մտքերը` հասկանալով, որ նրանք տառապելու են ու չեն կարողանալու ինձ հասկանալ:

----------


## ars83

> Բերեմ կոնկրետ ինքնասպանության օրինակ, որին, ըստ իս, թույլ մարդն անընդունակ է:
> 
> Մարդը կյանքի ամենաերջանիկ պահին մտածում է, որ նա էլ երբեք այդքան երջանիկ չի լինի ու ինքնասպան է լինում` ժպիտը դեմքին:
> Ընդունում եմ, որ սա անհեթեթ մահ է, բայց նաև գտնում եմ, որ մարդ իսկապես ուժեղ մարդ էր:


Իմ կարծիքով, սա նույնպես թուլության արտահայտություն է։ Մարդը միշտ ունի զարգացման, ավելին ճանաչելու և իմանալու բնածին հատկություն։ Եթե մարդը համարում է, որ տվյալ պահին այնքան երջանիկ է, որ այլևս այդպես չի լինի և կյանքին վերջ է տալիս, ապա թուլություն է ցուցաբերում, որովհետև չի սպասում, որ ստուգի՝ արդյո՞ք իր վարկածը ճիշտ էր։ 
Ընդհանրապես, համարելը, որ որևէ բանի ճանաճողության կամ գիտության մեջ հասել ես գագաթնակետին, և այլևս հետազոտելու, ուսումնասիրելու կարիք չկա, թուլություն է՝ նոր ջանքեր չգործադրելուց խուսափելու համար։ 




> Այլ օրինակ. Եթե մարդը հավատում է կյանքին մահից հետո ու մի քայլ առաջ անելու համար ինքնասպան է լինում, դա նույնպես թույլ մարդում ոչ բնորոշ արարք է:


Պատճառը երևի նա է, որ մարդը հաստատ չի հավատում անդրշիրիմյան կյանքին և ցանկանում է օր առաջ ստուգել նրա գոյությունը։ Կամ էլ հաստատ հավատում է և չի կարող դիմանալ, համբերել։ Երկու դեպքում էլ համբերության պակաս է, որը թուլության արտահայտություն է։




> Դեռ չեմ խոսում անձնազոհության մասին (օրինակ` Բրյուս Ուլլիսը "Արմագեդոն" Ֆիլմում  ):


Ֆիլմը չեմ նայել, բայց ուրիշի համար անձնազոհությունն, իրոք, միակ ուժեղ քայլ եմ համարում։




> Հ.Գ. Ինքս էլ բազմիցս մտածել եմ ինքնասպանության մասին` կյանքում որևէ հետքրքրություն չգտնելով (եղել են և այդպիսի ժամանակներ): Բայց ես թույլ էի, որովհետև նման պահերին սկսում էի մտածել հարազատներիս մասին ու հեռու էի վանում նման մտքերը` հասկանալով, որ նրանք տառապելու են ու չեն կարողանալու ինձ հասկանալ:


Ինձ թվում է, ճիշտ հակառակը։ Միայն ուժեղ մարդն է կարող հայացքն իրենից հեռացնել և ուղղել ուրիշների վրա։ 

Ես էլ եմ ունեցել ինքնասպանության մասին մտքեր, որոնք թուլություն եմ համարում։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Իմ կարծիքով, սա նույնպես թուլության արտահայտություն է։ Մարդը միշտ ունի զարգացման, ավելին ճանաչելու և իմանալու բնածին հատկություն։ Եթե մարդը համարում է, որ տվյալ պահին այնքան երջանիկ է, որ այլևս այդպես չի լինի և կյանքին վերջ է տալիս, ապա թուլություն է ցուցաբերում, որովհետև չի սպասում, որ ստուգի՝ արդյո՞ք իր վարկածը ճիշտ էր։ 
> Ընդհանրապես, համարելը, որ որևէ բանի ճանաճողության կամ գիտության մեջ հասել ես գագաթնակետին, և այլևս հետազոտելու, ուսումնասիրելու կարիք չկա, թուլություն է՝ նոր ջանքեր չգործադրելուց խուսափելու համար։


Ըստ քեզ համոզմունքը դառնում է թուլություն: Այդ մարդը ոչ թե կասկածում էր, որ էլ այդքան երջանիկ չի լինի այլ *համոզված* էր, և ստուգելու կարիք չուներ:




> Երկու դեպքում էլ համբերության պակաս է, որը թուլության արտահայտություն է։


Իմ պատկերացումներում համբերության պակասը երբեք չի ասոցացվում թուլության հետ: Դա մարդու խառնվածք է, ոչ թե թուլություն:




> Ես էլ եմ ունեցել ինքնասպանության մասին մտքեր, որոնք թուլություն եմ համարում։


Մտածելը մարդուն բնորոշ է, և անկախ մտածմունքի թեմայից դա չի կարող թուլություն համարվել: Թուլություն կարող է լինել դրան հետևած *թույլ* քայլը:

----------


## ars83

> Ըստ քեզ համոզմունքը դառնում է թուլություն: Այդ մարդը ոչ թե կասկածում էր, որ էլ այդքան երջանիկ չի լինի այլ *համոզված* էր, և ստուգելու կարիք չուներ:


Այո, այդպես եմ համարում։ Ցանկացած ուժեղ համոզմունք(ֆանատիզմ)՝ լինի դա կրոնական, թե ոչ, թուլություն է, կամ, եթե ուզում ես, թուլության պատճառ, որովհետև հանգեցնում է այն մտքին, որ սոտւգելու բան այլևս չկա։ Այսինքն, _կատարելագործվելու_, _ավելի զարգանալու_ մարդու բնածին հատկությունը վերացնում է, ինչն էլ չեմ կարող ուժեղ բան համարել։




> Իմ պատկերացումներում համբերության պակասը երբեք չի ասոցացվում թուլության հետ: Դա մարդու խառնվածք է, ոչ թե թուլություն:


 Ինչ ասեմ  :Dntknw: , ինձ մոտ ասոցիացվում է։




> Մտածելը մարդուն բնորոշ է, և անկախ մտածմունքի թեմայից դա չի կարող թուլություն համարվել: Թուլություն կարող է լինել դրան հետևած *թույլ* քայլը:


  :Think:  Ուզում ես ասել՝ մտքերը նեյտրալ եմ, գործողությունները՝ ուժեղ կամ թո՞ւյլ։ Դժվար է հավատալը, քանի որ դործողությունները դրդվում են մտքերից։ Ամեն դեպքում խոսքը գործողությունների մասին է։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Այո, այդպես եմ համարում։ Ցանկացած ուժեղ համոզմունք(ֆանատիզմ)՝ լինի դա կրոնական, թե ոչ, թուլություն է, կամ, եթե ուզում ես, թուլության պատճառ, որովհետև հանգեցնում է այն մտքին, որ սոտւգելու բան այլևս չկա։ Այսինքն, _կատարելագործվելու_, _ավելի զարգանալու_ մարդու բնածին հատկությունը վերացնում է, ինչն էլ չեմ կարող ուժեղ բան համարել։


Ես օրինակ համոզված եմ, որ 10-ական հաշվարկման համակարգում 2x2=4, և որ էվկլիդյան երկրաչափությունում 2 ուղիղ չեն կարող 2 անգամ հատվել:
Կասե՞ս ինչում է կայանում թուլությունս:




> Ուզում ես ասել՝ մտքերը նեյտրալ եմ, գործողությունները՝ ուժեղ կամ թո՞ւյլ։ Դժվար է հավատալը, քանի որ դործողությունները դրդվում են մտքերից։ Ամեն դեպքում խոսքը գործողությունների մասին է։


Պատկերացրու փողոցում հայտնվի ասենք Մերիլին Մոնրոն մերկ վիճակում: Այդ պահին կողքին գտնվող *նորմալ* տղամարդկանց մտքին կլինի նույն բանը (իհարկե որոշ մասի մոտ կլինի նաև օգնելու, մերկությունը ծածկելու ցանկություն, բայց մարմնականը հաստատ կլինի): Սակայն միայն թույլ մարդը այդ իրավիճակում կփորձի օգտվել նրա անպաշտպան վիճակից:

----------


## ars83

> Ես օրինակ համոզված եմ, որ 10-ական հաշվարկման համակարգում 2x2=4, և որ էվկլիդյան երկրաչափությունում 2 ուղիղ չեն կարող 2 անգամ հատվել:


Այո, բայց Գալուայի չորրորդ կարգի դաշտում՝ 2*2=0, իսկ Լոբաչևսկու երկրաչափությունում երկու զուգահեռ ուղիղները կհատվեն։ 




> Կասե՞ս ինչում է կայանում թուլությունս:


 Կասեմ, որ Գալուայի և Լոբաչևսկու ուժը նրանում էր, որ նրանք կասկածի տակ առան, կամ մեկ այլ կողմից նայեցին դասական թվաբանությանն ու երկրաչափությանը։

Դեկարտն ասում էր. 


> If you would be a real seeker after truth, you must at least once in your life doubt, as far as possible, all things.





> Պատկերացրու փողոցում հայտնվի ասենք Մերիլին Մոնրոն մերկ վիճակում: Այդ պահին կողքին գտնվող *նորմալ* տղամարդկանց մտքին կլինի նույն բանը (իհարկե որոշ մասի մոտ կլինի նաև օգնելու, մերկությունը ծածկելու ցանկություն, բայց մարմնականը հաստատ կլինի): Սակայն միայն թույլ մարդը այդ իրավիճակում կփորձի օգտվել նրա անպաշտպան վիճակից:


 Այստեղ կա երկու միտք՝ օգնել և առիթից օգտվել։ Թույլ մարդն ընտրում է երկրորդը։ Ինքնին այս մտքերը նեյտրալ չեն (երևի)։ Չեմ կարող համոզված ասել, քանի որ մարդու մտքի գործողության մեխանիզմը չգիտեմ։

----------


## Բարեկամ

ինքնասպանները միայն մի խնդիր ունեն. 
նրանք մոռանում են , որ մարդու հիշողությունը թերի է

----------


## WArmanW

Ինքնասպանություն անում են մենակ հատուկ ենտ մարդիկ, պո մոյեմու էտ վիճակում մինչև չլնենք չենք կարա ճիշտ դատենք: Ես կուզեի ուղակի ծնված չլինեի:

----------


## Ծով

> ինքնասպանները միայն մի խնդիր ունեն. 
> նրանք մոռանում են , որ մարդու հիշողությունը թերի է


Շատ լավ էր ասված :Cool:  :Smile:  :Love:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Շատ լավ էր ասված


հե-հե  :Smile:  եթե թերի չլիներ, ոչ մի կին մեկից ավելի երեխա չէր ունենա  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Նոր նկատեցի, որ թեմայում հարցում  կա  :Xeloq:  էն էլ ինչպիսի  :Shok:  :LOL: 
Բայց եթե լուրջ՝  հարցման արդյունքները ռեվերսված են իրական պատկերին. այսինքն, նրանք, ովքեր այո են պատասխանել, կիլոմետրերով հեռու են ինքնասպանության գաղափարից անգամ, նրանք, ովքեր ոչ են պատասխանել, իրենցից աննկատ կրում են պոտենցիալ, իսկ գաղափարը իսկապես երբևէ շոշափողները նայել  ու բնականաբար չեն մասնակցել  հարցմանը  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

Չեմ կարդացել ամբողջ թեման:
Ցանկություն առաջացավ իմ կարծիքը գրել ինքնասպանության պատճառների ու ինքնասպանություն գործող/փորձ կատարող մարդկանց վերաբերյալ:

Ես ինքնասպանության պատճառ միշտ դիտարկել եմ դժվարությունը, կամ անհաղթահարելի թվացող արգելքը(ֆինանսական բարդություններ, խայտառակ վիճակի մեջ ընկնելու դեպքեր, սիրած աղջկան չհասնելու դեպքեր, ճնշում մարդու վրա, անանելի պայմաններում հատնվել և այլն...): Նման պայմաններում մարդը ինքնասպան է ուզում լինել 2 պատճառով՝
1. Վիճակից դուրս պրծնելու համար(իր խնդրի ամենահեշտ լուծում համարելով ինքնասպանությունը):
2. *Վրեժխնդիր* լինելու համար:

Առաջին տարբերակը վերլուծելու համար կարելի է երկար տեքստ գրել, բայց ես մի օրինակ կբերեմ, որպեսզի պարզաբանեմ ինչ ա նշանակում «ամենահեշտ լուծում»: Վերջերս մի հնդիկ ամերիկացի հաջողակ գործարար սկզբում սպանեց իր ամբողջ ընտանիքին, հետո իրեն: Այդպիսով նա լուծեց գլոբալ ֆինանսական ճգնաժամի իրեն հասցրած վնասի չեզոքացման խնդիրը: Զրկվելով իր գումարներից նա չցանկացավ դժվար ուղին ընտրել իր և իր ընտանիքը կերակրելու համար և հեշտությամբ վերջ դրեց իր և ընտանիքի կյանքին: Նման իքնասպաններին շատ դժվար է ճանաշել, ֆիքսել ու հետ պահել ինքնասպանությունից:

Վրեժխնդրության տարբերակով կատարված ինքնասպանությունները ավելի սարսափելի են, որովհետև ինքնասպան լինողը այդպիսով ուզում է հավերժ ցավ պատճառել իրեն ծանր վիճակում դնողին և ինքնասպանությունը կատարում է շատ ժամանակ հրապարակային, իսկ նախքան ինքնասպանությունը ահագին ժամանակ սպառնում է ինքնասպանությամբ, գրավում ավելի ու ավելի մեծ թվով մարդկանց ուշադրություն: *Այ նման մարդկանց կարելի է ֆիքսել և հետ պահել արարքից:* Իսկ ումի՞ց են վրեժխնդիրլինում և ինչու՞: Սիրած աղջկանից, հարազատից, իրենց նեղող ծանոթից, վիրավորած բարեկամից.... բայց ոչ թշնամուց, թշնամին շատ չի տխրի դրանից:

Այնպես որ, ինքնասպանը կարող է և նախանշաներ ցույց չտալ, կարող է և տալ, կախված նշածս տարբերակներից: Ավելի ճիշտ դրան տանող պատճառներից:

Սա իմ կարծիքն էր: Եվ ես հոգեբան չեմ, կարամ սխալվեմ կամ կիսատ բաներ ասած լինեմ:

----------


## Passion

Նման քայլի հաստատ գնում են կամքից թույլ մարդիկ, որոնք չեն մտածում իրենց պրոբլեմները լուծելու մասին և միակ ելքը դա են համարում, ասենք ինքը ինքնասպան լինի իրա գլուխը ազատի ու էլ ոչ մի բան կարևոր չի: Նման մարդիկ չեն մտածում նաև իրենց հարազատների մասին: 
Պետք է մի բան հիշել, որ Կյանքը մի անգամա տրվում.....

----------


## dvgray

Չգիտեմ, թե այսպիսի միանշանակ կարծիք ինքնասպան եղածների մասին ձեր մոտ որտեղից է գոյացել   :Wink: 
Գիտե՞ք, ռեալից ձեզ  հանդիպե՞լ է այսպիսի դեպքեր:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Չգիտեմ, թե այսպիսի միանշանակ կարծիք ինքնասպան եղածների մասին ձեր մոտ որտեղից է գոյացել  
> Գիտե՞ք, ռեալից ձեզ  հանդիպե՞լ է այսպիսի դեպքեր:


Ես իմ կարճ կյանքում հանդիպել եմ նման դեպքի :Sad: 
Ու մի բանում հաստատ համոզվել եմ, եթե գիտակից մարդը որոշում է մեռնել, իրեն ոչ մեկ չի կարող ետ պահել ...
Մարդ, որը շաատ խելացի էր խելացիներց շաատ շատերից, որը ուներ սիրող ընտանիք, ապագայի հույսեր,պլաներ, այդ քայլին է գնում,ինչու՞: Որովհետև կյանքը իր համար ոչինչ էր, չնչին մի բան հավասարազոր մահվան ու երբ մտածմունքների մեջ է ընկնում փորձում է մի վիճակից անցնել այլ վիճակի՝մահվան ու ապրել այդ վիճակում,քանի որ համոզված էր այլ վիճակում նույնպես կյանք կա ... :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Պետք է մի բան հիշել, որ Կյանքը մի անգամա տրվում.....


ու հենց դա ա որոշ մարդկանց մխիթարում  :Wink:

----------


## ihusik

> Նման քայլի հաստատ գնում են կամքից թույլ մարդիկ, որոնք չեն մտածում իրենց պրոբլեմները լուծելու մասին և միակ ելքը դա են համարում, ասենք ինքը ինքնասպան լինի իրա գլուխը ազատի ու էլ ոչ մի բան կարևոր չի: Նման մարդիկ չեն մտածում նաև իրենց հարազատների մասին: 
> Պետք է մի բան հիշել, որ Կյանքը մի անգամա տրվում.....





> Ես իմ կարճ կյանքում հանդիպել եմ նման դեպքի
> Ու մի բանում հաստատ համոզվել եմ, եթե գիտակից մարդը որոշում է մեռնել, իրեն ոչ մեկ չի կարող ետ պահել ...
> Մարդ, որը շաատ խելացի էր խելացիներց շաատ շատերից, որը ուներ սիրող ընտանիք, ապագայի հույսեր,պլաներ, այդ քայլին է գնում,ինչու՞: Որովհետև կյանքը իր համար ոչինչ էր, չնչին մի բան հավասարազոր մահվան ու երբ մտածմունքների մեջ է ընկնում փորձում է մի վիճակից անցնել այլ վիճակի՝մահվան ու ապրել այդ վիճակում,քանի որ համոզված էր այլ վիճակում նույնպես կյանք կա ...



Երկու տեսակետներն էլ սխալ հիմքի վրա են հիմնվել ու չեն կարող ճիշտ լինել իմ պատկերացմամբ - ասեմ ինչու եմ այդպես կարծում. :Think:  

 Կյանքը մի անգամա տրվում..... արտահայտությունն իմ համար անիմաստ է եղել նույնիսկ երեխա ժամանակվանիցս ու այստեղ հիմնավորել թե նման մարդիկ ինքնասպանության գնալով չեն էլ մտածում իրենց հարազատների մասին այդ նույն սխալ ընտրած ուղով գնալու արդյունէն է... մի պահ մտածեք եթե կյանքն մի անգամա ու մարդ տանջանքների է հանդիպում է հա էդ մի կյանքից հետո էր անհետանալու հենա էլ չի տանջվի ավելի շուտ կանհետանա էլի, բնական չի՞ ու մեկա իրեն այդ հարազատներն էլ անիմաստ ապրելով էդ միակ կյանքն էլի զրո են դառնալու էլի ասենք նրանց համար ապրեց ի՞նչ օգուտ թե իրեն թե էդ հարազատներին որ վաղ թե ուշ ոչնչանալու են իսպառ թե մեկն թե մյուսներն... (այստեղ չեմ քննարկում այն հավատացյալների սխալ կարծիքն թե սոսկ մեկ կյանքից հետո հոգին գնալու է կամ իրենց հորինած դրախտն կամ դժողքն որտեղ հա վառումա սատանան բայց էդ հոգիներն էնքան պադոշ են որ տենց էլ չեն վառում պռծնեն :LOL:  ինչևէ շատ չերկարացնելու համար էդ տխուր դեպքն չեմ քննարկում ու հուսով եմ չեն հարցնի այս կարճ այդ մասին գրելուցս հետո :Smile:  ) ... 

Կյանքում ամեն ամեն բան հուշում է որ Կյանքը վերջ չունի, գոնե նաեք ցերեկվա ու գիշերվա հերթափոխությանն կամ տարվա եղանակներին գոնե նրանք ինչ որ բան հուշու՞մ են, չէ՞ :Wink:  երկար չգրելու համար այլ փաստարկներ չեմ բերում, չնայած դրանք այնքան շատ են երբ մարդ շուռ է գալիս դեպի Լույսն ու տեսնում Կյանքն, իսկ նա որ Լույսին թիկունքով է կանգնած ու դեպի մահվան ճանապարհով կամ Լույսին հակառակ է գնում ու տեսնում միայն իրեն խաբուսիկ ու վաղանցուկ ստվեր մարմինն բնականաբար պետք է ասի որ ինքն այդ մարմինն է ու մի կյանք ունի... :Ok: 




> Մարդ, որը շաատ խելացի էր խելացիներց շաատ շատերից, որը ուներ սիրող ընտանիք, ապագայի հույսեր,պլաներ, այդ քայլին է գնում,ինչու՞: Որովհետև կյանքը իր համար ոչինչ էր, չնչին մի բան հավասարազոր մահվան ու երբ մտածմունքների մեջ է ընկնում փորձում է մի վիճակից անցնել այլ վիճակի՝մահվան ու ապրել այդ վիճակում,քանի որ համոզված էր այլ վիճակում նույնպես կյանք կա ...


Երբևէ մտածե՞լ եք, ինչու՞ ոչ մի իրական հոգևոր մարդ ինքնասպան չի եղել... պարզ պատճառով... որովհետև ի տարբերություն շատ խելացի մարդկանց հոգևոր մարդիկ գիտեն որ կա նաև Տիեզերական Օրենքներ ու ինքնասպանությունը դրանց կոպիտ խախտում է ու այստեղ ոչ մի արդարացում չկա թե ծանր պայմաններն ու տառապանքն թե բազում այլ բաներ...  *Կյանքում պատահականություն չկա - Ով ինչ ցանում է այն էլ հնձում է - Կյանքը դպրոց է - Դժվարությունները՝ վեր բարձրանալու աստճաններ են սոսկ* այս շղթայի մասին կարելի է լուրջ և երկար մտածել ու փորձել միշտ հիշել կյանքի ամեն պայմաններում :Xeloq:  

Իրականում այս հարցը ճիշտ ըմբռնելու ու լուծում գտնելու համար պետք է նախ մի շարք այլ հոգևոր հարցերից գլուխ հանել, որոնցից են.  - *Ի՞նչ է մարդն իրենից ներկայացնում* (Ֆիզիկական, հոգևոր և Ոգեղեն մարմիններ) - *Տիեզերական Օրենքները* (պատճառ- հետևանքի օրենքը, չսպանելու և այլն) - *Ի՞նչ է տեղի ունենում ու ի՞նչ փուլերով է անցնում այն անհատն, ով թողնում է իր ֆիզիկական մարմինն ու այս ֆիզիկական ոլորտն ու հեռանում..*. այս ու նման հարցրեի մասին թեկուզ փոքր պատկերացում ունենալու դեպքում էլ մարդ կհասկանա, որ ինքնասպանությունը չարիք է հենց ինքնասպանություն գործող անհատի հոգու համար... 

Պատկերացնում եք՝ մարդ գործում է ինքնասպանություն (այսինքն վերջ է տալիս իր ֆիզիկական մարմնին կտրելով իրեն հոգու ու մարմնի միջև եղած կապը) ու հայտնվում հոգով մի նուրբ կամ հոգևոր ոլորտում, որտեղից ոչինչ չի կարղ անել ու չի կարող ազդել ֆիզիկական ոլորտում իրեն առաջ ծառացած այն պրոբլեմի լուծման վրա, քանզի չունի համապատասխան ֆիզիկական մարմին այդ ոլորտում գործելու համար ու այդպես Կյանքի այս մեծ դպրոցում իրեն դասն անավարտ է մնում։ Ու բախտն կբերի, եթե թեկուզ մեծ տառապանքների գնով (իրեն այդ գործած սխալ քայլի համար) ապագայում  կրկին մարմնավորվի ու իրեն կիսատ թողած դասն այդ հոգին հնարավորություն ստանա կրկին սովորելու ու վեր բարձրանալու :Think:

----------


## Narinfinity

Շատ խելացի մտքեր կարդացի վերում, գնահատում եմ ...

Իմ կարծիքով, երբ մարդը ինքնասպանություն է գործում, ապա իր կայնքը գնահատում, կարևորում է միայն իր համար, իր ներսից, բայց եթե դրան նայի ուրիշի աչքերով, ապա ավելի սթափ ու օբյեկտիվորեն կգնահատի իր կյանքը,
Չե որ մենք ապրում ենք ոչ միայն մեզ համար ...
Ինքնասպան լինելու համար հաճախ շատ մեծ պայքար է մղվում մարդու ներքնաշխարհում` խիղճը, կյանքի նպատակը իրենց որոշիչ նշանակությունն են ունենում, երբ պայքարելու և հաղթելու հույսերը դավաճանում են ...
Մարդուն տանջում են` 
Հաղթել, թե պարտվել?, Լինել, թե չլինել?,                                        հարցերը, որոշումը մերն է, և կարծում եմ պետք է հարգել և գնահատել այդ իրավունքը`որոշման կարևորությունը հաշվի առնելով ... :Think:

----------


## ihusik

Մարդն ունի ազատ կամք ու ազատ ընտրելու հնարավորություն և իրավունք, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ գոյություն ունեցող Տիեզերական Օրենքների իր ազատ կամքով խախտելու արդյունքում չի կրի համապատասխան պատիժ անկախ նրանից թե նա գիտի այդ օրենքների մասին թե ոչ։

----------


## Vaho

Ժողովուրդ ջան, ով որ կարծում է թե ինքնասպանությունը ճիշտ արարք է, «եթե բանը հասել է դրան» կամ ով որ կարծում է թե ճիշտ են վարվել ինքնասպան լինողները, ասեմ որ ձեզ խաբել է ձեր իսկ անառողջ միտքը, այսինքն դուք խաբված եք սատանայի կողմից: Մի թույլ տվեք որ նա իշխի ձեր մտքի վրա: Փակեք բոլոր «դռները» նրա առաջ: Ինքնասպանությունը մեծ մեղք է Աստծո առաջ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, ով որ կարծում է թե ինքնասպանությունը ճիշտ արարք է, «եթե բանը հասել է դրան» կամ ով որ կարծում է թե ճիշտ են վարվել ինքնասպան լինողները, ասեմ որ ձեզ խաբել է ձեր իսկ անառողջ միտքը, այսինքն դուք խաբված եք սատանայի կողմից: Մի թույլ տվեք որ նա իշխի ձեր մտքի վրա: Փակեք բոլոր «դռները» նրա առաջ: Ինքնասպանությունը մեծ մեղք է Աստծո առաջ:


Իմ կարծիքով էլ "անառողջ միտք" ունի այն մարդը, ով առանց դիմացինին ճանաչելու պետք է նրան անվանի "անառողջ միտք" ունեցող:

Փորձիր ավելի առողջ դատել, գրառում անելուց առաջ: 
Մեղքերի համար թող քո "աստվածը" պատժի, բայց դու վիրավորելու իրավունք չունես:

----------


## Gayl

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, ով որ կարծում է թե ինքնասպանությունը ճիշտ արարք է, «եթե բանը հասել է դրան» կամ ով որ կարծում է թե ճիշտ են վարվել ինքնասպան լինողները, ասեմ որ ձեզ խաբել է ձեր իսկ անառողջ միտքը, այսինքն դուք խաբված եք սատանայի կողմից: Մի թույլ տվեք որ նա իշխի ձեր մտքի վրա: Փակեք բոլոր «դռները» նրա առաջ: Ինքնասպանությունը մեծ մեղք է Աստծո առաջ:


Ինքնասպանությունը դա թուլության նշան է,ինքնասպան են լինում նրանք ովքեր չեն ցանկանում այլևս ապրել,հոգնել,զզվել և ատում են իրական աշխարհը,այսինքն մարդ այլևս չի ուզում հաղթահարել կյանքում գոյություն ունեցող դժվարությունները,իսկ այն մարդը ով այլևս չի ուզում պայքարել,չի ուզում վաստակել իր ապրելու իրավունքը նա թույլ մարդ է էությամբ:

----------


## Vaho

> Իմ կարծիքով էլ "անառողջ միտք" ունի այն մարդը, ով առանց դիմացինին ճանաչելու պետք է նրան անվանի "անառողջ միտք" ունեցող:
> 
> Փորձիր ավելի առողջ դատել, գրառում անելուց առաջ: 
> Մեղքերի համար թող քո "աստվածը" պատժի, բայց դու վիրավորելու իրավունք չունես:


Որ  ուշադիր կարդաս կտեսնես, որ ես անառողջ միտք  ունեցող եմ ասել նրանց՝ ովքեր ցանկացել են էդ քայլին դիմել ու իմ կարծիքը նույննա, եթե դու դրանցից մեկն ես եղել, կամ կաս, ուրեմն դա քեզ ել է վերաբերվում, և հետո ես ցանկություն չունեմ որևէ մեկին վիրավորելու,  :Nono:  մանավանդ անառողջ դատողներին, այլ ուզում եմ օգնել նրանց՝ որքան կարող եմ ետ կանգնեցնել այդ սխալ քայլից, չէ՞ որ նրանք ավելի շատ ունեն օգնության կարիք:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Որ  ուշադիր կարդաս կտեսնես, որ ես անառողջ միտք  ունեցող եմ ասել նրանց՝ ովքեր ցանկացել են էդ քայլին դիմել ու իմ կարծիքը նույննա, եթե դու դրանցից մեկն ես եղել, կամ կաս, ուրեմն դա քեզ ել է վերաբերվում, և հետո ես ցանկություն չունեմ որևէ մեկին վիրավորելու,  մանավանդ անառողջ դատողներին, այլ ուզում եմ օգնել նրանց՝ որքան կարող եմ ետ կանգնեցնել այդ սխալ քայլից, չէ՞ որ նրանք ավելի շատ ունեն օգնության կարիք:





> կամ ով որ կարծում է թե ճիշտ են վարվել ինքնասպան լինողները,


1. Սրանք քո խոսքերն են: 

2. Եթե դու "անառողջ միտքը" ոչ թե վիրավորանք է, այլ օգնություն, ապա
ես անկեղծորեն ուզում են ներողություն խնդրել բոլոր նրանցից, ում պարզապես օգնել եմ, փոխանակ անվանեմ "անառողջ միտք ունեցող": Ես մտածել եմ, որ հենց դա է օգնությունը:

Քեզ էլ, երբ օգնություն պետք լինի, միշտ պատրաստ եմ անվանել "անառողջ միտք ունեցող": Ինձ համար դժվար չի:

----------


## Katka

Շատ դժվար է ինչ-որ դատողություն անել: Բայց երբ դու ինքդ մտածում ես ինքնասպանության մասին դա լրիվ այլ է, իսկ երբ փրկում ես մեկին, որը դիմել է ինքնասպանության ու քո 1 րոպե ուշանալդ կարող էր պատճառ դառնար նրա կյանքը չփրկելու, մեկ ուրիշ բան... Մտածում ես "գրողը տանի միթե կարելի է այսքան էգոիստ լինել": Սա իմ առաջին միտքն էր, բայց իհարկե հետո երբ հանգստացա ես այլ կերպ էի մտածում…Մտածում էի, որ ես ինքս էգոիստ եմ, որ չեմ կարողացել նկատել նրա տառապանքները…
Կարող եմ ասել մի բան, եղեք այնքան թույլ, որ այդ քայլին մի դիմեք ու  մտածեք այն մարդկանց մասին, որոնք ձեր համար են ապրում, գոնե ապրեք նրանց համար: Իսկ մնացած մարդկանց որոնք "ուժեղ ու կամքով " են այնքան, որ ինքնասպանության չեն դիմում ու կարողանում են պրոբլեմներից չփախչել ու ինքնասպանության չդիմել, եղեք ուշադիր ու փորձեք օգնել մարդկանց որոնք դիմում են ինքնասպանության, բայց ոչ թե ասելով, որ իրանք անկամք են կամ թույլ կամ կպատժվեն, այլ ուղղակի լինելով ուշադիր նրանց նկատմամբ , հարգելով ու սիրելով... Գուցե չօգնի, բայց... :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Իսկ կյանքն իրոք մեկ անգամ է տրվում??  :Smile:  Հետաքրքիր է :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> 1. Սրանք քո խոսքերն են: 
> 
> 2. Եթե դու "անառողջ միտքը" ոչ թե վիրավորանք է, այլ օգնություն, ապա
> ես անկեղծորեն ուզում են ներողություն խնդրել բոլոր նրանցից, ում պարզապես օգնել եմ, փոխանակ անվանեմ "անառողջ միտք ունեցող": Ես մտածել եմ, որ հենց դա է օգնությունը:
> 
> Քեզ էլ, երբ օգնություն պետք լինի, միշտ պատրաստ եմ անվանել "անառողջ միտք ունեցող": Ինձ համար դժվար չի:


Ինչու եք ընդամենը նրա գրածներից մեկ հատված մեջ բերում,ինչու չեք գրում ամբողջական նախադասութությունը,ինքս չեմ կարդացել ամբողջական նախադասությունը,սակայն այս փոքրիկ հատվածին էլ չեմ հավատում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ինչու եք ընդամենը նրա գրածներից մեկ հատված մեջ բերում,ինչու չեք գրում ամբողջական նախադասութությունը,ինքս չեմ կարդացել ամբողջական նախադասությունը,սակայն այս փոքրիկ հատվածին էլ չեմ հավատում:


1. Անիմաստ եմ համարում մեջբերել 2 տող վերևի գրառումը (մանավանդ, որ դա հաճախ աղտոտում է ֆորումը):
2. Չհասկացա թե դուք ինչին էիք ուզում հավատալ, և չհավատացիք:
3. Ամբողջ նախադասությունը երկար չի, կարող եք և կարդալ:

Իմաստն այն է, որ տվյալ այրը մի մարդկանց մի ստվար զանգվածի, որը Հունան Ավետիսյանին համարում էր հերոս, անվանում է "անառողջ միտք ունեցող":
Ըստ նրա այդ կատեգորիայի մեջ են մտնում "ով որ կարծում է թե ճիշտ են վարվել ինքնասպան լինողները":
Հետաքրքիր է, թե ֆորումում քանի հոգի է համարում, թե Հունան Ավետիսյանը սխալ էր: Կամ սխալ էին Ղարաբաղի համար զոհված այն մարդիկ, ովքեր որոշակի պայմաններում համոզված էին, որ մնալով զոհվելու են, բայց չեն փախել ու զոհվել են:

----------


## Monk

> (այստեղ չեմ քննարկում այն հավատացյալների սխալ կարծիքն թե սոսկ մեկ կյանքից հետո հոգին գնալու է կամ իրենց հորինած դրախտն կամ դժողքն որտեղ հա վառումա սատանան բայց էդ հոգիներն էնքան պադոշ են որ տենց էլ չեն վառում պռծնեն


Հարգելի ihusik, պարզ է, որ թեման միանգամայն այլ բաժնում է և ճիշտ էլ չի այն լիովին կրոնականացնել կամ շեղել բոլորովին այլ ուղղությամբ, և քանի որ այստեղ չի քննարկվում հավատացյալների <սխալ> կարծիքները հետմահու գոյության մասին, կարծում եմ ավելի ճիշտ է նաև դրանց չանդրադառնալը, այն էլ որոշակի անձնական մեկնաբանությամբ  :Smile:  



> Իմաստն այն է, որ տվյալ այրը մի մարդկանց մի ստվար զանգվածի, որը Հունան Ավետիսյանին համարում էր հերոս, անվանում է "անառողջ միտք ունեցող":
> Ըստ նրա այդ կատեգորիայի մեջ են մտնում "ով որ կարծում է թե ճիշտ են վարվել ինքնասպան լինողները":
> Հետաքրքիր է, թե ֆորումում քանի հոգի է համարում, թե Հունան Ավետիսյանը սխալ էր: Կամ սխալ էին Ղարաբաղի համար զոհված այն մարդիկ, ովքեր որոշակի պայմաններում համոզված էին, որ մնալով զոհվելու են, բայց չեն փախել ու զոհվել են:


Ես իհարկե մտադրություն չունեմ միջամտել Ձեր և Վրոյի կամ Գայլի հետ զրույցին: Պարզապես իմ կարծիքով ինքնասպանությունն ու ինքնազոհաբերումը միանգամայն տարբեր հասկացություններ են: Առաջինն ինձ համար անընդունելի երևույթ է, երկրորդը` մեծագույն վեհ արարք, հերոսություն:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Կյանքում ամեն ամեն բան հուշում է որ Կյանքը վերջ չունի, գոնե նաեք *ցերեկվա ու գիշերվա հերթափոխությանն կամ տարվա եղանակներին* գոնե նրանք ինչ որ բան հուշու՞մ են, չէ՞


Գիշերն ու ցերեկը միայն մեզ համար են գիշեր ու ցերեկ, ամենահարաբերական բաներից մեկն է, որ կա աշխարհում  :LOL:  Նույնը տարվա եղանակները...Մարդու կողմից հնարած, որ աշխարհը լինի դիսկրետ, որովհետև վերջավոր ժամանակ ապրող մարդը չի կարող ճանաչել անվերջությունը, անվերջից առանձնացնում է վերջավոր մասեր, որ կարողանա հասկանալ դրանք...  
Չկա գիշեր- ցերեկ, չկա աշուն, ամառ, ձմեռ....  Ժամանակը սահուն է, առաջ է շարժվում անկախ այսպես կոչեցյալ "տարվա եղանակից ու "օրվա" ժամից", նաև չէի ասի, թե ամեն ինչ ունի սկիզբ եւ վերջ, կան բաներ, որ անվերջ են, նույնիսկ եթե մարդու ուղեղը դեռ ունակ չէ դրանց բնույթը հասկանալ, այնպես որ, բնությունը, տիեզերքը ոչինչ էլ չեն հուշում  :Wink:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ես իհարկե մտադրություն չունեմ միջամտել Ձեր և Վրոյի կամ Գայլի հետ զրույցին: Պարզապես իմ կարծիքով ինքնասպանությունն ու ինքնազոհաբերումը միանգամայն տարբեր հասկացություններ են: Առաջինն ինձ համար անընդունելի երևույթ է, երկրորդը` մեծագույն վեհ արարք, հերոսություն:


Բանավեճում լրացուցիչ կարծիքը երբեք չի խանգարի, իսկ թեմայի մասին էլ նշեմ, որ իմ կարծիքով ինքնազոհաբերումը դա ինքնասպանության մասնավոր դեպք է, որն ապացուցում է, որ երբեք չի կարելի միանգամից դատել մարդուն` առանց փորձել հասկանալու:

Նույնիսկ եթե մարդն իրեն կամրջից ցած է նետում ասենք թմրադեղի պակասից, մտածեք, մի գուցե նա հասել էր այն աստիճանին, որ պատրաստ էր մարդ սպանել այդ նույն թմրադեղի պատճառով, և ընտրեց իր անձը, ուրիշին չվնասելու համար:

----------


## ars83

> Պարզապես իմ կարծիքով ինքնասպանությունն ու ինքնազոհաբերումը միանգամայն տարբեր հասկացություններ են: Առաջինն ինձ համար անընդունելի երևույթ է, երկրորդը` մեծագույն վեհ արարք, հերոսություն:


Բարև, Մոնկ ջան։ Ես դրանք փորձել եմ արդեն առանձնացնել, երբ խոսում էի Աթեիստի հետ ինքնասպանության «թույլ» և «ուժեղ» լինելու մասին։ Բայց նա, կարծես թե, չի ուզում տարանջատել այս երկու դեպքերն իրարից...

----------


## Monk

> Բանավեճում լրացուցիչ կարծիքը երբեք չի խանգարի, իսկ թեմայի մասին էլ նշեմ, որ իմ կարծիքով ինքնազոհաբերումը դա ինքնասպանության մասնավոր դեպք է, որն ապացուցում է, որ երբեք չի կարելի միանգամից դատել մարդուն` առանց փորձել հասկանալու:
> 
> Նույնիսկ եթե մարդն իրեն կամրջից ցած է նետում ասենք թմրադեղի պակասից, մտածեք, մի գուցե նա հասել էր այն աստիճանին, որ պատրաստ էր մարդ սպանել այդ նույն թմրադեղի պատճառով, և ընտրեց իր անձը, ուրիշին չվնասելու համար:


Ես ընդհանրապես կողմ չեմ որևէ մեկին դատելու: Կարելի է միայն վերլուծել եղածը: Կոնկրետ Ձեր նշած կոնտեքստում լիովին համաձայն եմ Ձեզ հետ:

----------


## ars83

> Նույնիսկ եթե մարդն իրեն կամրջից ցած է նետում ասենք թմրադեղի պակասից, մտածեք, մի գուցե նա հասել էր այն աստիճանին, որ պատրաստ էր մարդ սպանել այդ նույն թմրադեղի պատճառով, և ընտրեց իր անձը, ուրիշին չվնասելու համար:


Հա, սա իրոք բարդ դեպք է։ Ես, օրինակ, չէի համարձակվի դատողություններ անել նման մարդու մասին։ Բայց նման դեպքեր եղե՞լ են իրականում  :Think:

----------


## ihusik

*Աթեիստ* ջան սխալ ես կարծում թե գիտակցված մահը հանուն ուրիշներին փրկելու համար կատարված արիական քայլը կարելի է նույնացնել պրոբլեմներից խուսափող ու ինքն իրեն կյանքին վերջ տվող մարդու քայլի հետ :Wink:  նույն օրինակիդ վրա ճիշտ կլինի մի ուրիշ տեսանկյունից նաել ինքնասպանությունն - օրինակ.  Հունան Ավետիսյանը  կամ Ղարաբաղյան ազատամարտիկները  վախենաին այդ սպասվելիք անտանելի դժվարություններից ու ոչ թե կատարեին իրենց այն արիական քայլը, որ կատարել են, այլ այդ պահին վերջ տաին իրենց կյանքին դուք դա ճի՞շտ կհամարեիք - այ հարցադրումն այսպես պետք է լիներ :Wink:

----------

Jarre (03.02.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Նույնիսկ եթե մարդն իրեն կամրջից ցած է նետում ասենք թմրադեղի պակասից, մտածեք, մի գուցե նա հասել էր այն աստիճանին, որ պատրաստ էր մարդ սպանել այդ նույն թմրադեղի պատճառով, և ընտրեց իր անձը, ուրիշին չվնասելու համար:


Աթեիստ, այստեղ սխալ ես նկարագրել ինքնասպանության պահը...
Ասենք թմրադեղի պակասից իրեն ցած գցող մարդը "ինքնասպան" է եղել այն պահից, երբ թմրադեղ է սկսել օգտագործել...  
Համոզված եմ, որ ցանկացած ինքնասպան հոգեբանական խնդիր ունի, որի լուծումը կարող է կանխել ինքնասպանությունը:

----------


## Gayl

> Բանավեճում լրացուցիչ կարծիքը երբեք չի խանգարի, իսկ թեմայի մասին էլ նշեմ, որ իմ կարծիքով ինքնազոհաբերումը դա ինքնասպանության մասնավոր դեպք է, որն ապացուցում է, որ երբեք չի կարելի միանգամից դատել մարդուն` առանց փորձել հասկանալու:
> 
> Նույնիսկ եթե մարդն իրեն կամրջից ցած է նետում ասենք թմրադեղի պակասից, մտածեք, մի գուցե նա հասել էր այն աստիճանին, որ պատրաստ էր մարդ սպանել այդ նույն թմրադեղի պատճառով, և ընտրեց իր անձը, ուրիշին չվնասելու համար:


Հենց դա էլ կոչվում է թուլություն,նա մեջը այնքան ուժ չգտավ որ իրեն ճիշտ ուղղու վրա դնի և դիմեց ինքնասպանության:

----------

Jarre (03.02.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հենց դա էլ կոչվում է թուլություն,նա մեջը այնքան ուժ չգտավ որ իրեն ճիշտ ուղղու վրա դնի և դիմեց ինքնասպանության:


ինքը եթե դիմեց էդ քայլին, ուրեմն հենց դա համարեց ճիշտ

----------


## REAL_ist

ետ ճիշտը չի, հիմնականում ետ ճշտից փախնելու ձևա :Wink:  չնայած դեպքերա լինում միակ ելքը էտա լինում…
էգոիստ են ինքնասպանները, չեն մտածում իրանց հարազատների մասին

----------


## Selene

*Մոդերատորական: Հարցումը փակված է, քանզի ի սկզբանե երկակի ընտրության հնարավորությունը տվյալ դեպքում այնքան էլ իմաստավորված չէ, իսկ հարցման արդյունքներին վերաբերող վերջին մի քանի գրառումը, ինչպես նաև թեմայից դուրս երկու գրառում ջնջված են: Շարունակում ենք քննարկումները առանց օֆֆտոպելու:*

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Մարդը աշխարհ է գալիս իր կամքից անկախ և հեռանում է աշխարհից նույն ձևով:
Սա աքսյոմա է , սակայն հնուց ի վեր հայտնի էր կյանքից հեռանալու ինքնակամ մի տեսակ,  որին մեք մեկ բառով անվանում ենք ինքնասպանություն:
Ինչ՞ է ինքնասպանպանությունը, սակ կյանքից զրկվելու մի ձև է որը հետագայում բարոյականացվում է կամ հակառակը , ինչևէ անցնենք առաջ:
Ինքնասպանության իրավական վերլուծությունը թողնում եմ ,այն իմը չէ:
Ինձ հետաքրքրում է իսքնասպանության գաղափարական և բարոյական և դավանաբանական դրսևորումները:
Ինքնասպանությունը ունի իր ներքին բաժանումը,  որը կապված է նշված դրսևորումների հետ և ունի երկու ճյուղ , զոհաբերություն (պարտադրված ինքնասպանություն) և ինքնազոհաբերություն:
Պարտադրված ինքնասպանության բարձրագույն դրսևորումը Եվրոպայում հայտնի էր հունական(զարկերակների կտրվածք) մշակույթի մեջ , արևելքում Ճապոնացիների մոտ (հարակիրի) : Սրանք  պարտադված ինքնասպանության և ամենա հարգված տեսակներն էին:
Ինքնազոհաբերության բարձրագույն դրսևորումն է Հիսուսի միստերիան(այս թեման շատ ծավալուն է և շատ հակասական,  այն  բարձրագույն երևույթ է):
Ինքնասպանության մնացած տեսակները ավելի շատ սոցիալական երևույթների հետ են կապված , սա չի թուլացնում ինքնասպանության երևույը:Ինքնասպանությունը կամքի  բացարձակ դրսևորման  արդյունք է , այլ ոչ թե պահի կամ ինքնագտակցության մթագնման երևույթ:

----------


## Աբելյան

Շատերի նման նա էլ խեղդվեցավ.
Փոքրոգությունն եք պարսավում նրա…
*Լռեցե՛ք, եղբարք, ի՞նչ գիտեք, ի՛նչ ցավ
Առաջնորդեց այն մարդուն դեպի մահ:*

Տեսե՛ք, այս խեղճը տխուր, գլխակոր,
Մոլոր շրջում է սգվորի նման.
*Բայց նրա մասին մի՛ դատեք, երբ որ
Չգիտեք ինչն է կորացրել նրան:*

էս էլ հո Թումանյանն ա ասել  :Cool:

----------


## ihusik

Մի քանիսն էլ նույն Թումանյանից.

* * *
Ազատ օրը, ազատ սերը, ամեն բարիք իր ձեռքին,
Տանջում ,տանջվում, որոնում է ու դժբախտ է նա կրկին,
Է՜յ անխելք մարդ, ե՞րբ տի թողնես ապրողն ապրի սրտալի,
Ե՞րբ տի ապրես ու վայելես էս աշխարհքը շեն ու լի:

* * *
Ասի. “Հենց լոկ էս աճյունն է ու անունը, որ ունեմ…”
Երբ ճառագեց անծայրածիր Քո ժպիտը հոգուս դեմ.
-Ի՜նչ է աճյունն էդ անկայուն, ու անունը, որ ունես.
Դու Աստվա՜ծ ես, դու անհու՜ն ես, անանուն ես ու անես…

* * *
Հազար տարով, հազար դարով առաջ թե ետ, ի՜նչ կա որ.
Ես եղել եմ, կա՜մ, կլինեմ հար ու հավետ, ի՜նչ կա որ.
Հազար էսպես ձևեր փոխեմ, ձևը խաղ է անցավոր,
Ես միշտ հոգի, տիեզերքի մեծ հոգու հետ, ի՜նչ կա որ:

* * *
Մեր կյանքը կարճ մի վերելք,
Անցնել հանգիստ ամեն տանջանք ու վայելք,
Ապրել անախտ, անցնել անհաղթ, հոգիանալ ու նորեն
Նյութից զատված, անմեկ աստված վերադառնալ դեպ իրեն:

Շատ կարելի է շարունակել այսպես մեջբերելով անհունությունն ու անմահությունն ընկալած մեծ պոետի իմաստուն խոսքը...

----------


## dvgray

> Մի քանիսն էլ նույն Թումանյանից.
> 
> * * *
> Ազատ օրը, ազատ սերը, ամեն բարիք իր ձեռքին,
> Տանջում ,տանջվում, որոնում է ու դժբախտ է նա կրկին,
> Է՜յ անխելք մարդ, ե՞րբ տի թողնես ապրողն ապրի սրտալի,
> Ե՞րբ տի ապրես ու վայելես էս աշխարհքը շեն ու լի:
> 
> * * *
> ...


թեման չնայած ուրիշ բանի մասին է, բայց չեմ կարող չհայտեմ իմ հիացմունքը Թումանյանից:

----------


## ihusik

Ամեն ինչ իմաստ ունի այս կյանքում և ամեն մի պատճառին հետևում է նրա հետևանքը ու երբ մի մարդ է ծնվում՝ ճակատագրով գալիս է կյանք՝ նրան տրված է լինում նաև որոշակի ապրելու սահման՝ իր կատարածի փոխհատուցումը ստանալու՝ ներդաշնակելու, լավն ու վատը հասկանալու՝ կյանքի դասը սովորելու և այդպես առաջ գնալու։ Անցյալի ճակատագիրն կրելու հետ մեկ տեղ ամեն ոք ունի ազատ անխախտ կամք, որով գործում է ներկայում, ընտրություն կատարում, որն էլ կանխորոշում է նրա ապագա ճակատագրի ընթացքը։ Ենթադրենք ինչ-որ մեկը ճակատագրով սահմանված պետք է ապրի 75 տարի ու 75 տարեկանում իր բնական մահով հեռանա այս կյանքից. դա նշանակում է, որ նրա ճակատագիրն նրան այդքան տարով կապել է կյանքին, որ նա կատարի իր գործն այս ֆիզիկական ոլորտում՝ սպառի այն էներգետիկ կապվածության բեռը, որ տրվել է նրան այս մարմնավորման համար, որն հենց ինքն է վաստակել ու հետևանքն է իր գործած արարքների, զգացմունքների ու ամենակարևորը՝ մտքերի, և միայն այս կյանքի համար նախատեսված այդ բեռը սպառելուց հետո նրան այլևս կապող ոչինչ չկա այս պահին և նա պետք է իր բնական մահով հեռանա կյանքից՝ թողնելով իր մաշված արդեն հագուստը՝ մարմինը ֆիզիկական։ Բայց ահա այդ մարդը՝ հասնելով օրինակ 45 տարեկանին ու կանգնելով մի մեծ կյանքի խնդրի առջև, փորձում է հեռանալ այդ խնդրից և ինքնասպանության ճանապարհով. ի՞նչ է կատարվում.

ինքնասպանություն կատարող անձի հոգում դեռ մնում է այն ճակատագրի ձգողականության ուժը, որը նրան կապում է կյանքին ու չսպառվելով դա հոգուն չի թողնում, որպեսզի նա հեռանա բոլոր այն հոգիների նման, որոնք հեռանում են իրենց բնական մահով այն նուրբ կամ հոգևոր ոլորտները, որտեղից հետո վերադառնում են նոր ծնունդի։ Եվ չկարողանալով հեռանալ երկրի ձգողականությունից մնում է նրա ցածրագույն ոլորտներում՝ մինչ կսպառվի այդ ձգողականությունը ու նաև այն երկրային տարիքը, որ սահմանված էր դրա համար։ Երկրային ոլորտներին մոտ գտնվելը հոգու համար շատ անցանկալի է իր ցածրագույն տատանումների ու նաև բազում վտանգների պատճառով (հոգեկանչության, ետ երկիր վերադառնալու ցանկության, ցածրագույն կրքերին տրվելու ու բավարարելու և դրանց անհնարինության, քանզի չկա արդեն ֆիզիկական մարմինը...) Այս ոլորտում հայտնված հոգին նմանվում է այն անեկդոտի հոգուն, որը կյանքում շատ էր սիրում ծխախոտ ու երբ հայտնվում է այն աշխարհում նրան ասում են, որ նա դժողք է ընկել, իսկ նա չի հասկանում թե ինչու՞ են այդպես ասում քանզի տեսնում է առատ ծխախոտ կա, միայն հետո է հասկանում, որ այնտեղ բոլորովին կրակ չկա ու հոգին տանջվում է ուժգին ցանկության ու այն բավարարել չկարողանալու միջև։ Կարելի է ասել նաև ինքնասպան հոգիների նաև անպաշտպան լինելու մասին այդ ցածրագույն ոլորտներում - ամեն ոլորտում ապրում են համապատասխան այդ ոլորտի էակներ։

Ինքնասպանությունը բոլորովին այլ է և չի կարելի համեմատել բնական մահով մահացած կամ աղետներից զոհված մարդկանց հետ, որոնք սպառել են իրենց հատկացված ժամանակն ըստ իրենց համապատասխան ճակատագրի և դրա համար է, որ բոլոր կրոնները դեմ եմ ինքնասպանությանը ու նախ և առաջ ելնելով հենց այդ քայլին դիմող հոգուն լավ կամ վատ լինելու նկատառումներից։

Հ.Գ. Շնորհակալ եմ իմ մտերիմ Ակումբցի այն անձնավորությունից, որի հետ զրուցելուց ծնվեցին  այս մտքերն այստեղ տեղադնելու ցանկությունը։

----------


## Մովսես

Կյանքտ ապրի, ի՞նչ իքնասմանություն թող բախտը այտ հարցը որոշի

----------


## Economist

Մեկ-մեկ հա :Unsure:

----------


## Aleksandrovskaya

> Ուզում եմ ինքնասպան լինել



Այո 


> Anhavat, Armeno, Artgeo, Bergmann, ChildOfTheSky, Djavaxhq, H.a.y.k.o., Lady-In-Red, murmushka, Narinfinity, Norton, T!gran, Wistul, Æþelwulf


 ինձ հետաքրքիրա էս մարդկանցից ով այլևս մեզ հետ չի??

----------

Աբելյան (03.02.2009), Ձայնալար (19.01.2009), Քամի (19.01.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Ինքնասպանությունը խնդիրների լուծում չի։  Հասկանում եմ, որ կյանքում հազար ու մի տեսակ իրավիճակներ կարան ստեղծվեն, որ մարդ էսպես ասած՝ էլ ճար չունի։  Բայց յուրաքանչյուր մարդ պետք է կյանքում ունենա մի բան ինչ իրեն ուժ կտա ապրելու ու հաղթահարելու խնդիրեները։ Պատկերացրեք, եթե ինքնասպանությունը դառնա խնդիրներից խուսափելու ձև, էտ ժամանակ ի՞նչ կկատարվի... սարսափելի է մտածել։ Եթե ժամանակից դուրս գանք, ու այսպես ասած վերևից նայենք ժամանակին, ապա կտեսնենք, որ մեր կյանքը ժամանակի ուղիղի վրա, սկի մի փոքրիկ կետ էլ չի զբաղեցնում։  Սենց թե նենց մեռնելու ենք։  Չարժի բաց թողնել ապրելու շանսը։ :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> ինձ հետաքրքիրա էս մարդկանցից ով այլևս մեզ հետ չի??


ով որ չի փոշմանել, կամ ում չի հաջողվել

----------


## Katka

Ես կարծում եմ ինքնասպանություն կատարել ցանկացող մարդը, եթե իրոք ուզում է ինքնասպան լինել, երբևէ բարձրաձայն չի հայտարարի դրա մասին ու նույնիսկ, եթե կարողանա հաղթահարել այդ նոպան ու դուրս գալ դեպրեսիոն վիճակից դրա մասին չի ցանկանա խոսալ կամ նույնիսկ չի հիշի :Smile: 
Իսկ ինքնասպանությունը ես մեղք չեմ համարում, համարում եմ արդյունք բոլոր մեղքերի....

----------


## Ceceron

> Ես կարծում եմ ինքնասպանություն կատարել ցանկացող մարդը, եթե իրոք ուզում է ինքնասպան լինել, երբևէ բարձրաձայն չի հայտարարի դրա մասին ու նույնիսկ, եթե կարողանա հաղթահարել այդ նոպան ու դուրս գալ դեպրեսիոն վիճակից դրա մասին չի ցանկանա խոսալ կամ նույնիսկ չի հիշի
> Իսկ ինքնասպանությունը ես մեղք չեմ համարում, համարում եմ արդյունք բոլոր մեղքերի....


Բնականաբար ոչ մեք չի էլ ասում ու վերջում մի հատ հետգրությունա թողնում նամակի տեսքով... բայց ինքնասպանությունը ես համարում եմ աշխարհում հայտնի ամենամեծ մեղքերից...... Կյանքը խաղալիք չի, որ ոնց ուզենաս ու հնարավորինս հեշտ իրանից ազատվես.... Ովքեր որ երբևիցե տենց միտք են ունեցել..... ես ուղակի կխնդրեի մոռանային այդ ամենի մասին ու այդպիսի հիմարություն չանեին ԷԷԷԷ

----------


## Քամի

*21 ԻՆՔՆԱՍՊԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ՝ ՄԻԱՅՆ ԱՅՍ ՏԱՐԻ*

Փետրվար 03, 2009

Երեկ, ժ 15:30-ի սահմաններում, Հաղթանակ կամրջի տակ հայտնաբերվել է տղամարդու դիակ: Ականատեսների պատմելով, երիտասարդը ինքնասպանություն գործելու նպատակով իրեն ցած է գցել կամրջից եւ ընկել ջրի մեջ: Ըստ որոշ տեղեկությունների, ինքնասպան եղած անձը՝ 29-ամյա Դավիթ Գրիշայի Հովհաննիսյանը, վանաձորցի է: Երեկ, ժ. 11:00-ի սահմաններում, ՀՀ ոստիկանության Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիայի բաժին ահազանգ է ստացվել քաղաքացիների կողմից, որ Ծիծեռնակաբերդի տարածքում տղամարդու դիակ կա: Դեպքի վայր մեկնած իրավապահները նշված տարածքում ծառից կախված հայտնաբերել են 55-60 տարեկան տղամարդու դիակ: Նրա գրպանից հայտնաբերվել է հեռախոսահամար, որով փորձ է արվում ճշտել մահացածի ինքնությունը: Պարզվել է, որ դա Նորիկ Սարգիսի Սարգսյանն է, ով ինքնասպան է եղել սոցիալական հողի վրա՝ պարտքեր ունենալու եւ դրանք մարել չկարողանալու պատճառով: Երկու դեպքում էլ փաստի առնչությամբ հարուցվել է քրգործ: 'Առավոտի' տեղեկություններով, միայն 2009թ. հունվարի 1-ից փետրվարի 1-ն ընկած ժամանակահատվածում Հայաստանում արձանագրվել է ինքնասպանության եւ ինքնասպանության փորձի 21 դեպք: Հավելենք, որ անցյալ հինգշաբթի օրն էլ իր տանը կախվելու միջոցով մահացել էր Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա համայնքի ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանի կարգադրիչներից մեկը: 

Առավոտ

----------

Jarre (04.02.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Ահավորա

----------


## Kuk

> Վերաբերմունքս տարբերա, կախված դրդապատճառներից, եթե ինքնապաշտպանությունա, էտ ինքնաբերաբարա ստացվում, ինչ որ բնազդա, որ էտ պահին կառավարումա մարդու բանականությունը, դրա համար ինքնապաշտպանությունը չեմ դիտարկում որպես սպանություն, այսինքն կանխամտածվախ ինչ որ մեկին վնաս հասցնելու երևույթ: Ինչ վերաբերվումա վրեժին, հիմա մտածում եմ , որ չի կարելի , չի կարելի ինչ որ մի շնչողի անշնչացնել, *կարելիա ուրիշ ձևով ոչնչացնել, բարոյապես ու հոգեպես, հասցնել նրան որ էտ մարդը ինքը գնա ինքնասպանության* : Վրեժը ինչի համարա? որ մարդ հագենա, ցավերը բուժի, կարծում եմ էտ քայլից հետո ավելի դատարկա դառնում վրեժ լուծողը, քանի որ մինչև էտ իրա կյանքի իմաստը ինչ որ մեկին վերացնելա լինում իսկ  դրանից հետո մի տեսակ ամեն ինչի իմաստն էլ կորումա, էլ նպատակ չի լինում: Կարողա գա ժամանակ, որ ես էլ մեկին սպանեմ, չեմ բացառում, բայց հիմա անընդունելիա իմ համար : 
> Յարիս կսպանեմ , եթե դավաճանի, իրան կսպանեմ , հետո էլ ինձ


Մարդուն ինքնասպանության հասցնելը քրեորեն պատժելի ա:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Մարդուն ինքնասպանության հասցնելը քրեորեն պատժելի ա:


Դէ պարտադիր չի , որ քրեական օրգաններին հայտնի լինի հասցնելու գործընթացը :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Դէ պարտադիր չի , որ քրեական օրգաններին հայտնի լինի հասցնելու գործընթացը


Չէ, չի կարելի: Եթե հնարավորություն կա մարդու հոգեկանի վրա նման ազդեցություն գործելու, ապա դա կարելի է անել օգտակար նպատակով` մարդու մեջ ապրելու ցանկություն ձևավորելով, ոչ թե այն ոչնչացնելով:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Չէ, չի կարելի: Եթե հնարավորություն կա մարդու հոգեկանի վրա նման ազդեցություն գործելու, ապա դա կարելի է անել օգտակար նպատակով` մարդու մեջ ապրելու ցանկություն ձևավորելով, ոչ թե այն ոչնչացնելով:


Կարողա չի կարելի, բայց եթե էտ ինչ որ մեկից պիտի վրեժխնդիր լինեմ ,  հաստատ չեմ ուզի որ իրա մեջ ապրելու ցանկություն արթնացնել, իմ մեջ հաստատ ոչնչացնելու ցանկություն կլինի: Խոսքս նրա մասինա որ երբ ուզում են վրեժ լուծել ինչ որ շաաաաաաատ վատ բանի համար :

----------


## Kuk

> Կարողա չի կարելի, բայց եթե էտ ինչ որ մեկից պիտի վրեժխնդիր լինեմ ,  հաստատ չեմ ուզի որ իրա մեջ ապրելու ցանկություն արթնացնել, իմ մեջ հաստատ ոչնչացնելու ցանկություն կլինի: Խոսքս նրա մասինա որ երբ ուզում են վրեժ լուծել ինչ որ շաաաաաաատ վատ բանի համար :


Առողջ մտածելակերպի տեր մարդուն ինքնասպանության հասցնելը կամ հակելը դա չափազանց դժվար է, շատ անգամ նույնիսկ անհնարին:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Առողջ մտածելակերպի տեր մարդուն ինքնասպանության հասցնելը կամ հակելը դա չափազանց դժվար է, շատ անգամ նույնիսկ անհնարին:


Դե գիտես, ես էլ չեմ կարծում որ հեշտա, բայց կարելիա իրա կյանքը շատ զզվելի դարձնել, էտ ել հո հնարավորա ու էտքան էլ բարդ չի :Sad:

----------


## Kuk

> Դե գիտես, ես էլ չեմ կարծում որ հեշտա, բայց կարելիա իրա կյանքը շատ զզվելի դարձնել, էտ ել հո հնարավորա ու էտքան էլ բարդ չի


Մարդու կյանքը շատ զզվելի դարձնելն էլ հեշտ չի, և շատ զզվելի դարձնել, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ մարդը պատրաստ կլինի ինքնասպան լինելուն: Կարճ ասած` մարդուն ինքնասպանության հասցնելը կամ հակելը բավականին դժվար է, կրկնում եմ` շատ անգամ նույնիսկ անհնարին: Շատերի համար կյանքը զզվելի է տարբեր պատճառներով` հոգեկան ու ֆիզիկական ցավեր, սոցիալական ծանր պայմաններ, բայց նրանց մտքով անգամ չի անցնում ինքնասպան լինել: Շատ դժվար ա, շա՛տ:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Մարդու կյանքը շատ զզվելի դարձնելն էլ հեշտ չի, և շատ զզվելի դարձնել, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ մարդը պատրաստ կլինի ինքնասպան լինելուն: Կարճ ասած` մարդուն ինքնասպանության հասցնելը կամ հակելը բավականին դժվար է, կրկնում եմ` շատ անգամ նույնիսկ անհնարին: Շատերի համար կյանքը զզվելի է տարբեր պատճառներով` հոգեկան ու ֆիզիկական ցավեր, սոցիալական ծանր պայմաններ, բայց նրանց մտքով անգամ չի անցնում ինքնասպան լինել: Շատ դժվար ա, շա՛տ:


Դե եսիմ , ես իմ օրինակով կարամ ասեմ ինչերից հետո ես կմտածեմ չապրելու մասին, ու պատկորացրա կան մի քանի պատճառներ ու էտքան էլ բարդ չեն, կարողա ես եմ հակված դրան, չգիտեմ, ոչ ոքի հետ դեռ չեմ քննարկել էն հարցը թե ինչից հետո ինքնասպան կլիներ, դրա համա էլ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքնա որը հիմնվածա իմ օրինակի վրա :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Դե եսիմ , ես իմ օրինակով կարամ ասեմ ինչերից հետո ես կմտածեմ չապրելու մասին, ու պատկորացրա կան մի քանի պատճառներ ու էտքան էլ բարդ չեն, կարողա ես եմ հակված դրան, չգիտեմ, ոչ ոքի հետ դեռ չեմ քննարկել էն հարցը թե ինչից հետո ինքնասպան կլիներ, դրա համա էլ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքնա որը հիմնվածա իմ օրինակի վրա


Կոնկրետ քեզ ինքնասպանության հասցնելը շատ դժվար ա: Խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ քո պատկերացրած պատճառների առկայության դեպքում (Աստված չանի) նույնիսկ դա տեղի կունենա:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Կոնկրետ քեզ ինքնասպանության հասցնելը շատ դժվար ա: Խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ քո պատկերացրած պատճառների առկայության դեպքում (Աստված չանի) նույնիսկ դա տեղի կունենա:


Ինչ գիտես որ ինձ ինքնասպանության հասցնելը դժվարա? :Think:

----------


## Kuk

> Ինչ գիտես որ ինձ ինքնասպանության հասցնելը դժվարա?


Մտածելու ունակություն ունեցող մարդ ես:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Մտածելու ունակություն ունեցող մարդ ես:


Մերսի :Smile:

----------


## Princesse

Երբևէ ինքնասպանության կդիմեիք? Եթե այո ապա որ դեպքում?

----------


## ars83

> Երբևէ ինքնասպանության կդիմեիք? Եթե այո ապա որ դեպքում?


Էդ նրանցից ա պետք հարցնել, ով դիմել ա...  :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

ես արդեն մի 7 անգամ դիմել եմ, տեղում չի եղել  :Hands Up:

----------

Kuk (12.09.2009), Ուլուանա (11.09.2009)

----------


## impression

Մի ժամանակ կատեգորիկ ու կտրուկ ասում էի, որ երբեք չեմ անի նման բան, բայց հիմա էդքան էլ վստահ չեմ, ռոմանտիզմը շատ-շատ ա, կարող ա մի օր չդիմանամ գայթակղությանը:

----------

Ռուֆուս (11.09.2009)

----------


## ministr

Նման մի խփնվածի գիտեմ, մի աղջկա տեռորիա ենթարկում իրա ինքնասպանությամբ.. այսինքն եթե ընկերություն չանես հետս Momento More  :Jpit: )))

----------

Ungrateful (11.09.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

> Նման մի խփնվածի գիտեմ, մի աղջկա տեռորիա ենթարկում իրա ինքնասպանությամբ.. այսինքն եթե ընկերություն չանես հետս Momento More )))


իրոք շատ ճիշտ որակավորում տվիր։

չեմ կարող պատասխանել, օրինակ որ աչքիս դեմը Աստված չանի հարազներիս սպանեն հաստատ կամ ինքնասպան կլինեմ կամ էլ կգժվեմ բառիս բուն իմաստով, բայց ասենք ռոմանտիկայի, կամ էլ ինչ-որ աղջկա համար, որ ասենք թե ինձ մերժի, կատեգորիկ ոչ,ինչքան էլ էդ աղջկան սիրեմ։

----------

Ungrateful (11.09.2009)

----------


## Anisa

Կարծում եմ բոլորն էլ ի վիճակի են իքնասպանության դիմել: Ուղակի կյանքում դա այն կետն է, որին տաբեր մարդիկ տարբեր իրավիճակներում են հասնում: Ու այն մարիկ ովքեր կարծում են, որ դա խեղկատակություն է, բախտի բերմամբ չեն գտնվել իրենց համապատասխան իրավիճակում:

----------

Սլիմ (12.09.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

Ինքնասպանություն գործելը այնքան էլ հեշտ չի , նախ վախա առաջանում ցավի հանդեպ, անորոշություննա ահավոր վախենալու: Ես մտածել եմ ինքնասպամության մասին, արդեն քիչ էր մնում անեի մտածածս, բայց հեռախոսս զանգեց , սթափվեցի: Կյանքում չեմ բացառում ոչ մի բան , հնարավորա և դիմեմ ինքնասպանության, մենակ այն դեպքում երբ էլ ոչինչ ինձ չպահի էս աշխարհում:

----------


## քաղաքացի

*Մոդերատորական։ Նույն բովանդակության թեմա գոյություն ունենալու պատճառով, այս թեման տեղափոխվում և միացվում է Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն բաժնի Ինքնասպանություն թեմա։*

----------


## arsenia.

Իքնասպանության  մասին  մի  դեպք  պատմեմ,  ասում  են   իրական   դեպք  է: ՄԻ  ՄԱրԴ  ԻրԱՆ    9--րԴ   ՀԱրԿԻ   ՊԱՏՈՒՀԱՆԻՑ  ՔՑՈՒՄ  Ա  ԸՆԳՆՈՒՄ  Ա   ՄԻ  ՈՒրԻշ  ՄԱրԴՈՒ  ՎրԱ ,   ԵՏ   ՄԱրԴԸ  ՄԵՌՆՈՒՄ  Ա   ԻՆՔԸ  ՍԱՂ  Ա   ՄՆՈՒՄ:  ԵՏ  ԱՆՄԵՂ  ՄԱրԴՈՒՆ  ՍՊԱՆԵԼՈՒ  ՀԱՄԱր  չԵՆ  էԼ  ԴԱՏՈՒՄ…   ԱՍԱծՍ   ԵՆ  Ա   Որ   ետի  ԼԱՎ  ԲԱՆ   չԻ  ՀԱՆԿԱրծ  չփՈրձԵՔ: :Viannen 15:

----------


## Երկնային

> Նման մի խփնվածի գիտեմ, մի աղջկա տեռորիա ենթարկում իրա ինքնասպանությամբ.. այսինքն եթե ընկերություն չանես հետս Momento More )))


_Հա, նման խփնված իմ կյանքում էլ ա պատահել, որ շանտաժի էր տենց ենթարկում, հետո խեղճին տարան բանակ, չհասցրեց ինքնասպան լինի:  

Բայց իրականում տենց ասողները ընդունակ չեն ինքնասպան լինելու: Իսկ նա, ով ընդունակ ա, աջ ուձախ չի ասի՝ ա՜յ, կգնամ մոստից կքցվեմ:_

----------

Հայկօ (13.09.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

Իմ կարծիքով ամենաթույլ և ամենատկար մարդը կարող է ինքնասպանություն գործել և ես բոլորովին չեմ արդարացնում այդ արարքը և ինչպես Աստվածաշունչն է ասում ողջ մարդկությանը՝ *դու քո կամքով լույս աշխարհ չես եկել որ քո կամքով էլ հեռանաս այս աշխարհից* ինչքան էլ որ այս աշխարհը լինի անիրավ և անարդար: 
*Լսել էք, թէ ինչ ասուեց նախնիներին. «Մի՛ սպանիր», որովհետեւ, ով որ սպանի, ենթակայ կը լինի դատաստանի։
*

----------


## Tanamasi

> Իմ կարծիքով ամենաթույլ և ամենատկար մարդը կարող է ինքնասպանություն գործել և ես բոլորովին չեմ արդարացնում այդ արարքը և ինչպես Աստվածաշունչն է ասում ողջ մարդկությանը՝ *դու քո կամքով լույս աշխարհ չես եկել որ քո կամքով էլ հեռանաս այս աշխարհից* ինչքան էլ որ այս աշխարհը լինի անիրավ և անարդար: Հավատացեք չկա տառապանք և անարդարություն որ իր վերջը չունենա:


Չի կարելի միանշանակ ասել, որ ինքնասպան լինողները թույլ և տկար են։ Կյանքից կամովին հրաժարվելու համար բավականին կամքի ուժ է պետք։ Ես չեմ որակավորում բոլոր ինքնասպաններին ուժեղ կամ թույլ մարդիկ։ Կան ինքնասպանությունների տեսակներ. օր.՝ մարդ կա, որ ցուցադրական է դա անում, որպեսզի ինչ-որ մեկին ինչ-որ մի բան ապացուցի, կա մարդ, որ լիակատար հուսահատությունից … Պետք չէ այս երևույթը պիտակավորել։

----------

Սլիմ (15.09.2009)

----------


## Tanamasi

> Լսել էք, թէ ինչ ասուեց նախնիներին. «Մի՛ սպանիր», որովհետեւ, ով որ սպանի, ենթակայ կը լինի դատաստանի։
> Երանի՜ է ձեզ, երբ ձեզ նախատեն ու հալածեն եւ իմ պատճառով ձեր մասին ամէն տեսակ չար խօսք՝ սուտ ասեն։ 
> Ցնծացէ՛ք եւ ուրախացէ՛ք, որովհետեւ երկնքում ձեր վարձը շատ է, քանի որ այսպէս հալածեցին մարգարէներին, որոնք ձեզնից առաջ են եղել։


Իսկ Սամսոնի ինքնա- և այլասպանությունը, երբ նա տաճարի պատերը փշրում է, ավետարանը չի դատապարտում, ընդհակառակը։ 
Պետք չէ քրիստոնեությունը ներքաշել հարցերի մեջ, որոնք քննարկվում են հոգեբանական և փիլիսոփայական տեսանկյուններից։

----------

Սլիմ (15.09.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Չի կարելի միանշանակ ասել, որ ինքնասպան լինողները թույլ և տկար են։ Կյանքից կամովին հրաժարվելու համար բավականին կամքի ուժ է պետք։ Ես չեմ որակավորում բոլոր ինքնասպաններին ուժեղ կամ թույլ մարդիկ։ Կան ինքնասպանությունների տեսակներ. օր.՝ մարդ կա, որ ցուցադրական է դա անում, որպեսզի ինչ-որ մեկին ինչ-որ մի բան ապացուցի, կա մարդ, որ լիակատար հուսահատությունից … Պետք չէ այս երևույթը պիտակավորել։


Հարգելիս ես հարգում եմ քո կարծիքը և ես որևէ մեղադրական խոսք չունեմ որևէ անձի նկատմամբ որ ընդունակ է այդ *բացասական* արարքին բայց իմ ասելիքը լրիվ ուրիշ է և ես կարծում եմ որ մարդ երբ իր անձի գույությանը վերջ է տալիս դա սխրագործություն չէ կամ էլ հերոսի կոչում որ մեծ կամքի ուժ է ունեցել դա անելու և ես ուզում եմ նորից կրկնել որ մարդ իր անձին վերջ դնելով դատապարտվում է հավիտենական մահվան և գեհենի կրակին քանի որ կրկին եմ ասում չկա մարդ որ իր կամքով աշխարհ գա այլ միայն Արարչի, համենայն դեպս սա իմ կարծիքն է:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Հարգելիս ես հարգում եմ քո կարծիքը և ես որևէ մեղադրական խոսք չունեմ որևէ անձի նկատմամբ որ ընդունակ է այդ *բացասական* արարքին բայց իմ ասելիքը լրիվ ուրիշ է և ես կարծում եմ որ մարդ երբ իր անձի գույությանը վերջ է տալիս դա սխրագործություն չէ կամ էլ հերոսի կոչում որ մեծ կամքի ուժ է ունեցել դա անելու և ես ուզում եմ նորից կրկնել որ մարդ իր անձին վերջ դնելով դատապարտվում է հավիտենական մահվան և գեհենի կրակին քանի որ կրկին եմ ասում չկա մարդ որ իր կամքով աշխարհ գա այլ միայն Արարչի, համենայն դեմս սա իմ կարծիքն է:


Այդ մարդկանց ավելի ճիշտ կլիեր փրկել և ոչ թե դատապարտել գեհենի։ Դա նման է ցեխը ընկածին ոտքով նույն ցեխի մեջ բրթել։ 

Հ.Գ. Ես նույնպես հարգում եմ քո կարծիքը, ուղղակի համամիտ չեմ դրա հետ։  :Smile:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Իսկ Սամսոնի ինքնա- և այլասպանությունը, երբ նա տաճարի պատերը փշրում է, ավետարանը չի դատապարտում, ընդհակառակը։ 
> Պետք չէ քրիստոնեությունը ներքաշել հարցերի մեջ, որոնք քննարկվում են հոգեբանական և փիլիսոփայական տեսանկյուններից։


Դե այդ *ինքնասպանություն* արտահայտությունը ամեն մարդ մի տեսանկյունից է դիտում, օրինակ ես Աստվածաշնչի տեսանկյունից:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Դե այդ *ինքնասպանություն* արտահայտությունը ամեն մարդ մի տեսանկյունից է դիտում, օրինակ ես Աստվածաշնչի տեսանկյունից:


Բայց ամեն մի երևույթ կարելի է դիտել մի քանի դիրքից, այլապես կարող ես չնկատել ամենաէականը։

----------


## Արծիվ

> Այդ մարդկանց ավելի ճիշտ կլիեր փրկել և ոչ թե դատապարտել գեհենի։ Դա նման է ցեխը ընկածին ոտքով նույն ցեխի մեջ բրթել։ 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ես նույնպես հարգում եմ քո կարծիքը, ուղղակի համամիտ չեմ դրա հետ։


Կարծում եմ մենք իրար լավ չենք հասկանում և ես կրկին ուզում եմ շեշտել մեջբերում Աստվածաշնչից:
Հովհանես 3-16
Քանի որ Աստուած այնքան սիրեց աշխարհը, որ մինչեւ իսկ իր միածին Որդուն տուեց, որպէսզի, ով նրան հաւատում է, չկորչի, այլ ընդունի յաւիտենական կեանքը.

----------


## Արծիվ

> Բայց ամեն մի երևույթ կարելի է դիտել մի քանի դիրքից, այլապես կարող ես չնկատել ամենաէականը։


համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ լիովին բայց պետք է տվյալ անձին ոգնել որ նա չիրագործի այդ բացասական արարքը և հետո նա քեզանից ու Աստծուց շնորհակալ կլինի դրա համար:

----------


## Tanamasi

> համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ լիովին բայց պետք է տվյալ անձին ոգնել որ նա չիրագործի այդ բացասական արարքը և հետո նա քեզանից ու Աստծուց շնորհակալ կլինի դրա համար:


Իհարկե, խոսքը հո ինքնասպանության  ակտը հեշտացնելու մասին չէ  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

Ու նորից հայտնվեց մի քրիստոնյա ու սկսեց ցիտատախեղդ անել :LOL: 
Tanamasi ջան, դու Սամսոնի օրինակը լավ հիշի, ինքն իսկական ջիգիթ տղա էր))) ամեն պատեհ-անպատեհ առիթով հարյուրավոր փղշտացիներ էր սպանում մենակ նրա համար, որ իրանք փղշտացի են (նացիզմ, Հիտլերն ըստ երևույթին լավ ա օրինակ վերցրել իրանից), բայց փղշտացի կանանցից չէր խորշում (բառացիորեն մարմնավաճառի մոտ է գնում, փղշտացիներն իմանում են ու փակում քաղաքում, ինքն էլ դարպասները ջարդում ա ու դուրս գալիս):
Խաչապաշտի հետ մի վիճի, որովհետև իրանց աստվածաշնչի մյուս վերնագիրն ա՝ «ցիտատներ ու դոգմաներ կյանքի բոլոր դեպքերի համար»:

Ինչ վերաբերում է ինքնասպանություն գործելուն, բարեբախտաբար մենք ապրում ենք քչից-շատից լուսավորյալ դարում, ինչը դժվարացնում է հակահասարակական վարքի տարրեր (ինչպիսին է ինքնասպանությունը) արտահայտողին բոբո ձյաձյայով (վայ, կներեք, Սաբաովթ-Էլոհիմ-Յահվե-Տետրոգրամատոն աստվածով) վախեցնել ու ասել.
- Չանես, թեչե քեզ կվառեն Գեհենի կրակների մեջ:
Ի միջի այլոց, պաշտոնական եկեղեցին սովորաբար զգուշանում է նման սպառնալիքներից, դրանք առավել հարգի են տարբեր ֆանատիկ կրոնական աղանդներում:

Ինչ վերաբերում է ինքնասպանությանը, այն տարբեր մշակույթներում տարբեր կերպ է ընկալվում: Օրինակ՝ Ճապոնիայում այն մշակույթի անքակտելի մասն է: Սամուրայի համար դա իր պատիվը պահպանելու լավագույն ձևն է:

Մեր մոտ այդքան մոդա է ինքնասպանության մասին խոսելը, որովհետև գրականությունից ու կինոյից մեզ ներշնչել են «սեփական կյանքին վերջ տալու պահի վեհությունը» և այլն:

Իսկ իրականում ինքնասպանություն գործում են լրիվ իրարից տարբեր մարդիկ: Ու նրանց մեջ և ուժեղները կան, և թույլերը:

----------

Aurora (17.09.2009), Սլիմ (15.09.2009)

----------


## ministr

> _Հա, նման խփնված իմ կյանքում էլ ա պատահել, որ շանտաժի էր տենց ենթարկում, հետո խեղճին տարան բանակ, չհասցրեց ինքնասպան լինի:  
> 
> Բայց իրականում տենց ասողները ընդունակ չեն ինքնասպան լինելու: Իսկ նա, ով ընդունակ ա, աջ ուձախ չի ասի՝ ա՜յ, կգնամ մոստից կքցվեմ:_


Ճիշտա, ես էլ նույն բանը բացատրեցի էդ աղջկան  ու հիմա արդեն լավա  :Smile:  Թե չէ մտածում էր որ էդ տավարն իրան մի բան անի էդ մեղքի տակից ոնցա դուրս գալու  :Jpit:

----------


## Տատ

> Ճիշտա, ես էլ նույն բանը բացատրեցի էդ աղջկան  ու հիմա արդեն լավա  Թե չէ մտածում էր որ էդ տավարն իրան մի բան անի էդ մեղքի տակից ոնցա դուրս գալու


 :LOL: 
Իսկ ես մի տավար գիտեմ, որ վերջն արեց, աղջկա և աղջկա մոր աչքերի առաջ: Բայց մինչև վերջ չարեց :Angry2: , ընդամենը դանակով վիրավորեց իրեն ու խեղճ, ախ այդքան սիրված աղջկան խրեց ահավոր ք..ի մեջ՝ միլիցա, ինտիմ բժշկական ստուգում  և այլն:
երբ սիրում են, ո՞նց կարելի է այդ բանով սպառնալ:

Գուցե անբուժելի հիվանդությունը խնամելու տանջանքից հարազատներին ազատելու համար՝ հասկանալի է կամավոր հեռանալը...

----------


## Արծիվ

Կան մարդիկ ովքեր միշտ հարկադրված են հենվել կամ էլ կախվել փռփուռներից ու մեղադրական խոսք հնչեցնել Քրիստոնյաների անվանը բայց միևնույն է դա չի հաջողվի նրանց և ես որպես Քրիստոնյա նորից եմ ասում ինքնասպանությունը դա վախկուտություն է պնդում է դա քանի որ դրա մեջ ես միայն նկատում եմ սատանայություն: Ես իմ գրառումով չեմ վիրավորում որևէ մեկի:

----------


## Rhayader

> Կան մարդիկ ովքեր միշտ հարկադրված են հենվել կամ էլ կախվել փռփուռներից ու մեղադրական խոսք հնչեցնել Քրիստոնյաների անվանը


Մեղադրական խո՞սք: Փ*ռ*փու*ռ*նե՞ր :LOL: 
Ես հոգնել եմ քրիստոնյաների «անվանը» (երևի ի նկատի ունեիր՝ հասցեին) մեղադրական խոսքեր ուղղելուց :Tongue:  ի պատասխան տրամաբանության ստանում ես վիրավորանքներ, ի պատասխան փաստերի՝ սպառնալիքներ:
Ես չեմ մեղադրում: Մեղադրելն իր մեջ ներառում է մեղադրանքի իրավացիության կասկածի կոնցեպցիա: Ես կասկածներ չունեմ:



> բայց միևնույն է դա չի հաջողվի նրանց


Համարձակ պնդում է :Wink:  իսկ հիմնավորումն ու՞ր է: Հիմա կտեսնենք:



> ես որպես Քրիստոնյա նորից եմ ասում ինքնասպանությունը դա վախկուտություն է պնդում է դա քանի որ դրա մեջ ես միայն նկատում եմ սատանայություն:


Եթե դու նկատեիր, որ Երկիրը հարթ է, այն էլ որպես քրիստոնյա (ինչպես, ասենք, ժամանակին Ուրբանոս VIII պապն էր «նկատել»), արդյո՞ք դրանից Երկիրը հարթ կդառնար: Չեմ զարմանա, եթե դրական պատասխան տաս:



> քանի որ դրա մեջ ես միայն նկատում եմ սատանայություն:


 :LOL:  Որտե՞ղ: Ո՞ր մասում:
Ժողովուրդ, փոքրիկ հարց: Եթե մեկը գլխով խփում է պատին ու գլուխը ցավում է, արդյո՞ք հիմարություն չի գլխացավի մեջ սեփական տխմարությունը մեղադրելու փոխարեն Սատանայի ջանն ընկնելը: Հիմա ես հասկանում եմ, թե ինչու Աստվածաշնչում առանձնապես գործունեությամբ աչքի չընկած Սատանան միանգամից դառավ չարի խորհրդանիշ ու բոլորի աչքի փուշը: Որովհետև մարդիկ ինքնաքննադատությունից վախենալով՝ ավելի հեշտ են գտնում մեղքն ինչ-որ աբստրակտ բանի վրա գցել:



> Ես իմ գրառումով չեմ վիրավորում որևէ մեկի:


Չես վիրավորում :Smile:  Բայց միայն այն փաստի հաշվին, որ այս գրառումը կարելի է հանգիստ տեղափոխել «Զվարճալի» բաժին:

Մի քանի փոքրիկ ցիտատ հենց քո սիրելի աստվածաշնչից, որոնք հակասում են քո տեսանկյունին.



> Մի դատիր, որ չդատվես:


*Մատթեոս 7:1, 1 Կորոնթացիներ 14:24*` սա լավ դաս կարող էր լինել շատ քրիստոնյաների համար, ովքեր շտապում են պիտակավորել մարդկանց:



> Ես եմ կազմում լույսը ու *ստեղծում խավարը*, ես եմ խաղաղություն բերում ու *չարիք ստեղծում*. ես, Տերը, անում եմ այս ամենը:


*Եսայի 45:7*՝ սա էլ նրանց, ովքեր որոշում են, թե ամեն վատ բան Սատանայից է:

Անցնենք ինքնասպանության թեմային: Քանի որ դուք ինքնասպանության տաբուն դնում եք դոգմայի մակարդակի, ցույց տանք մի քանի դիլեմմաներ, որոնք կարող էն քիչ հավանական կամ աբսուրդ թվալ, բայց իրականում չեն բացառվում: Եթե դուք ընդունեք, որ այս դեպքերում ինքնասպանությունն ընդունելի է, դոգման կփլուզվի ու մենք կկարողանանք առողջ գնահատել ու քննարկել ինքնասպանության անհատական դեպքերն իրենց մոտիվացիաներով, իսկ եթե ոչ՝ ես ասելու բան չեմ ունենա. բայց բազում առողջ մտածելակերպով մարդիկ կընդունեն, որ այդ դոգման հակամարդկային է ու անընդունելի:

*Դիլեմմա 1. Կարեկցանք* Ինչ-որ մանյակ-հոգեկան հիվանդ քեզ փակել է վանդակում ու տրամադրել է ածելիներ: Վանդակի շուրջը երեխաներ են (հուզվեցի :LOL: ): Մանյակը պայման է առաջադրում. կամ նա հինգ րոպեն մեկ այդ երեխաներից մեկին գնդակահարում է, կամ դու ինքնակամ ածելիով կտրում ես քո երակներն ու ուղեվորվում քո սիրելի գեհենը: Սուպերմենի նման ճաղերը ջարդելու ու երեխաներին մանյակից փրկելու տարբերակը չի քննարկվում:
*Դիլեմմա 2. Հավատարմություն* Դու քրիստոնյա ես մի երկրում, որտեղ քրիստոնեությունը պատժվում է մահվամբ: Քեզ բռնել են, ու դահիճը կես ժամից տանջանքներով քեզանից կիմանա քո քրիստոնյա ընկերների անունները, ինչից հետո նրանց կսպանեն: Քո ձեռքի տակ կալիումի ցիանիդի լուծույթի ամպուլա կա:
*Դիլեմմա 3. Հավատ* Հայտնվում է քո քրիստոնեական աստվածն ու պահանջում քեզանից ինքնասպան լինել, ինչպես Աբրահամից պահանջել էր իր կրտսեր որդի Իսահակին (ավագ որդի Իսմաիլին չգիտեմ ինչու միշտ մոռանում են) իրեն զոհ մատուցել: Եթե դու հավատում ես, որ նա քեզ վերջում կփրկի, ապա քո նվիրումն անկեղծ չի: Դու իսկապես պարտավոր ես քո աստծո հրամանով զրկել ինքդ քեզ կյանքից ու տեղդ գրավել Գեհեն ՍՊԸ-ի ֆրիտյուրնիցայում:

----------

*e}|{uka* (14.09.2009), Chilly (17.09.2009), յոգի (16.09.2009), Ուլուանա (14.09.2009), Սլիմ (15.09.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Մեղադրական խո՞սք: Փ*ռ*փու*ռ*նե՞ր
> Ես հոգնել եմ քրիստոնյաների «անվանը» (երևի ի նկատի ունեիր՝ հասցեին) մեղադրական խոսքեր ուղղելուց ի պատասխան տրամաբանության ստանում ես վիրավորանքներ, ի պատասխան փաստերի՝ սպառնալիքներ:
> Ես չեմ մեղադրում: Մեղադրելն իր մեջ ներառում է մեղադրանքի իրավացիության կասկածի կոնցեպցիա: Ես կասկածներ չունեմ:
> 
> Համարձակ պնդում է իսկ հիմնավորումն ու՞ր է: Հիմա կտեսնենք:
> 
> Եթե դու նկատեիր, որ Երկիրը հարթ է, այն էլ որպես քրիստոնյա (ինչպես, ասենք, ժամանակին Ուրբանոս VIII պապն էր «նկատել»), արդյո՞ք դրանից Երկիրը հարթ կդառնար: Չեմ զարմանա, եթե դրական պատասխան տաս:
> 
>  Որտե՞ղ: Ո՞ր մասում:
> ...


Հետաքրքիրա էտ 1 Կորնթացիս (14;24)  որ տեղից գտար ու կարող ես ասել թե այդ համարը ինչ կապ ունի այս թեմայի հետ :LOL:  Ես քեզ չեմ դատում ու կարիք էլ չունեմ դու ինքտ ես քեզ դատում քո խոսքերով

----------


## Tanamasi

> Հետաքրքիրա էտ 1 Կորնթացիս (14;24)  որ տեղից գտար ու կարող ես ասել թե այդ համարը ինչ կապ ունի այս թեմայի հետ Ես քեզ չեմ դատում ու կարիք էլ չունեմ դու ինքտ ես քեզ դատում քո խոսքերով


Դու ոչ թե կարիք, այլ դատելու իրավուն էլ չունես ոչ ըստ քո Աստվածաշնչի և ոչ էլ ըստ օրենսգրքի։  :Tongue: 

Իսկ Աստվածաշունչը ի՞նչ կապ ունի այս թեմայի հետ։  :Huh:  ( :Stop:  հարցս հռետորական էր)

----------


## Շինարար

Չեմ սիրում, երբ ինձ խղճում են: Միշտ աշխատում եմ մարդկանց ցույց տալ, որ մոտս ամեն ինչ լավ է, պրոբլեմներից խոսում եմ, երբ դրանք լուծված են: Կարող եմ ասել` ես շատ աղքատ էի, կամ շատ դժբախտ էի կամ շատ հիվանդ էի, բայց նույնը երբեք չեմ կարող ասել ներկա ժամանակով: Չեմ սիրում, երբ ինձ խղճում են, ու ինքնմասպան երբեք չեմ լինի ամենաանպատկերացնելի պրոբլեմների դեպքում էլ միայ այն պատճառով, որ երբեք չեմ կարող հաշտվել այն մտքի հետ, որ իմ մասին ասեն ` խեղճ տղա կամ մեղք էր կամ դժբախտ մարդ էր: Բոլոր պրոբլեմներն են եթե ոչ լուծելի, ապա շրջանցելի են կամ կարելի է հաշտվել տվյալ իրավիճակի հետ, հասկանալի է, որ հարազատի, զավակի սիրածի մահը այնպիսի պրոբլեմ է , որը չես կարող լուծել ոչ էլ կարող ես հաշտվել-հարմարվել դրա հետ, բայց կարող ես ապրել դրա հետ, և միայն այն ձգտումը, որ այնպես անես, որ քեզ չխղճան, քեզ ավելի ուժեղ կդարձնի:
Ի վերջո, Կամյուն ասում է`*կյանքը անիմաստ է, բայց պետք է ապրել,  որովհետև մեռնելն էլ իմաստ չունի:* Սա այն մարդկանց համար, ովքեր կյանքը իրոք անիմաստ են համարում, *իսկ իրականում կյանքը իմաստավոր է և հենց ինքն իրենով իմաստ է:*
Ամեն դեպքում, յուրաքանչյուրը ունի ընտրության իրավունք և շատ աղանդավորների, մահապարտների համար իմաստ է մահը:

----------

Aurora (17.09.2009), dvgray (15.09.2009), Tig (16.09.2009), Արծիվ (19.09.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Դու ոչ թե կարիք, այլ դատելու իրավուն էլ չունես ոչ ըստ քո Աստվածաշնչի և ոչ էլ ըստ օրենսգրքի։ 
> 
> Իսկ Աստվածաշունչը ի՞նչ կապ ունի այս թեմայի հետ։  ( հարցս հռետորական էր)


Շատ կապ ունի ու վերջ, օրինակ ես բերում Աստվածաշնչից ու չես կարողանում փաստել քո ասածը էլ ինչ ասեմ քեզ  :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

Ինքնասպանությունը ամենահիմար բաներից մեկն է, որ կարող է կատարվել մարդու կողմից: Դա ևս մեկ ապացույց է, որ մարդկային հիմարությունը անսահման է:

----------

Արծիվ (18.09.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Ինքնասպանությունը ամենահիմար բաներից մեկն է, որ կարող է կատարվել մարդու կողմից: Դա ևս մեկ ապացույց է, որ մարդկային հիմարությունը անսահման է:


Միանշանակ բոլոր դեպքերի համար չէ: Ինչ պիտի մարդ ապրի եթե ցանկություն ու իմաստ չկա, ոնց որ հաց ուտես , երբ ախորժակ չունես ու ուտելու բան էլ չկա:

----------


## Արիացի

> Միանշանակ բոլոր դեպքերի համար չէ: Ինչ պիտի մարդ ապրի եթե ցանկություն ու իմաստ չկա, ոնց որ հաց ուտես , երբ ախորժակ չունես ու ուտելու բան էլ չկա:


Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ եթե ներկա պահին ախորժակ չունես ու հաց չես ուտում, մի ժամ հետո ախորժակ ունենաս կկարողանաս ուտել: Իսկ եթե հիմա ապրելու ախորժակ չունես ու քեզ սպանում ես, մի ժամ հետո կարող ա ապրելու ախորժակդ գա, բայց դժբախտաբար էլ ձև չունենաս ապրելու:

----------

Second Chance (17.09.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ եթե ներկա պահին ախորժակ չունես ու հաց չես ուտում, մի ժամ հետո ախորժակ ունենաս կկարողանաս ուտել: Իսկ եթե հիմա ապրելու ախորժակ չունես ու քեզ սպանում ես, մի ժամ հետո կարող ա ապրելու ախորժակդ գա, բայց դժբախտաբար էլ ձև չունենաս ապրելու:


Բան չունեմ ասելու, ուղակի եթե մի ահագին ժամանակ ապրեու ախորժակ չի գալիս , էլ չի էլ գա, երկար սպասելը անիմաստա :Sad:

----------

Աբելյան (16.09.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ եթե ներկա պահին ախորժակ չունես ու հաց չես ուտում, մի ժամ հետո ախորժակ ունենաս կկարողանաս ուտել: Իսկ եթե հիմա ապրելու ախորժակ չունես ու քեզ սպանում ես, մի ժամ հետո կարող ա ապրելու ախորժակդ գա, բայց դժբախտաբար էլ ձև չունենաս ապրելու:


Ամբողջ հետաքրքրությունն էլ հենց էն ա, որ էդ մի ժամ հետո դու չես լինի, որ ախորժակդ գա կամ չգա, ու էդ սոված լինելը արդեն պա բառաբանու  :Jpit: :

----------

Chilly (17.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Ամբողջ հետաքրքրությունն էլ հենց էն ա, որ էդ մի ժամ հետո դու չես լինի, որ ախորժակդ գա կամ չգա, ու էդ սոված լինելը արդեն պա բառաբանու :


Ճիշտ ես Հայկօ: Ես մտածում էի, որ Սիսուանը էդ պահը կնկատի, բայց նա չասեց էդ մասին: 
Բայց բանն էն ա, որ ցանկացած ինքնասպան լինող մարդ պետք է գիտակցի, որ եթե հիմա ապրելու ցանկություն չկա, ապա պետք է այնպես անել, որ մի ժամ հետո ախորժակը բացվի, այլ ոչ թե գնալ ու կյանքին վերջ տա: Կյանքը աշխարհի ամենահետաքրքիր ու ամենաարժեքավոր բանն ա: Կյանքում ցանկացած պահին ցանկացած բանի մեջ կարելի է հետաքրքրություն ու ապրելու արժանի բան գտնել: Հետևաբար պետք է ընդամենը փնտրել և անպայման կգտնես այն ինչի համար արժե ապրել:  :Smile:

----------

Second Chance (17.09.2009)

----------


## Ahik

*Մոդերատորական: Կարդացեք Ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում արգելվում են լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները: Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը,  Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման: Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։*

----------


## Չամիչ

*Rhayader * 

Բայց դու ինչու՞ ես հակված մտածելու, որ  ինքնասպանության վերաբերյալ այդքան տարածում գտած բոլոր արգելքները, սուտ ու  փուջ  ցնդաբանություն են:Արի չքններկենք կրոնական դոգմատիկ արգելքները. Աստծավ այդպես է ասել՝ ուրեմն վերջ,էլ քննարկման ենթակա չէ:
Օրինակ ես, հավատում եմ վերամարմնավորման գաղափարին: Նաեվ հավատում եմ, որ մեր կյանքում ոչինչ պատահական չէ, հակված եմ մտածելու, որ կանոնակարգման ինչ որ  մեխանիզմ ամեն  դեպքում  գործում է:եթե հավատում եմ պատճառահետեվանքային օրենքին, ապա իմ յուրաքանչյուր արարք ունի իր պատճառը  եվ կունենա իր հետեվանքը: Սրանից դուրս ես այլ տրամաբանություն չեմ տեսնում: եթե չգիտես թե գործածդ քայլի հետեվանքը ինչ է լինելու, ավելի լավ է ռիսկի չդիմել, միգուցե փորձելով ազատվել ինչ որ  տառապանքից, գլուխդ  ավելի մեծ դարդի տա՞կ  դնես:
 Ինչ որ մեկը  կյանք տալուց առաջ մեզ հարցրելա՞՞՞՞տա թե չտա: Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ ինքնասպան լինելուց հետո ինչ որ մեկը հաշվիա առնելու, որ  ինքնասպան լինելով դու ինչ որ նպատակներ էիր հետապնդում:

----------

Արծիվ (19.09.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ինչ որ մեկը կյանք տալուց առաջ մեզ հարցրելա՞՞՞՞տա թե չտա:


Հենց էդ ա: Վերցնելուց էլ չեն հարցնում՝ տալիս ես, թե չէ: Կյանքի էկզիստենցիալիստական անելանելի դատարկություն: Եթե ինձ ոչ ոք չի հարցրել, թե արդյո՞ք ես ուզում էի լույս աշխարհ գալ կամ դադարել կավ լինելուց, ապա ես իմ կյանքի համար պատասխանատու չեմ ոչ ոքի առաջ:

Կյանքը, ասում են, մահացու ու անբուժելի հիվանդություն ա, ու վերջը մեկն ա:

----------

Kita (17.09.2009), Rhayader (24.09.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> *Rhayader * 
> 
> Բայց դու ինչու՞ ես հակված մտածելու, որ  ինքնասպանության վերաբերյալ այդքան տարածում գտած բոլոր արգելքները, սուտ ու  փուջ  ցնդաբանություն են:Արի չքններկենք կրոնական դոգմատիկ արգելքները. Աստծավ այդպես է ասել՝ ուրեմն վերջ,էլ քննարկման ենթակա չէ:
> Օրինակ ես, հավատում եմ վերամարմնավորման գաղափարին: Նաեվ հավատում եմ, որ մեր կյանքում ոչինչ պատահական չէ, հակված եմ մտածելու, որ կանոնակարգման ինչ որ  մեխանիզմ ամեն  դեպքում  գործում է:եթե հավատում եմ պատճառահետեվանքային օրենքին, ապա իմ յուրաքանչյուր արարք ունի իր պատճառը  եվ կունենա իր հետեվանքը: Սրանից դուրս ես այլ տրամաբանություն չեմ տեսնում: եթե չգիտես թե գործածդ քայլի հետեվանքը ինչ է լինելու, ավելի լավ է ռիսկի չդիմել, միգուցե փորձելով ազատվել ինչ որ  տառապանքից, գլուխդ  ավելի մեծ դարդի տա՞կ  դնես:
>  Ինչ որ մեկը  կյանք տալուց առաջ մեզ հարցրելա՞՞՞՞տա թե չտա: Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ ինքնասպան լինելուց հետո ինչ որ մեկը հաշվիա առնելու, որ  ինքնասպան լինելով դու ինչ որ նպատակներ էիր հետապնդում:


Երևի հիշում ես, որ ես էլ եմ հավատում (դե, հավատալը մի քիչ մեղմ ասված) վերամարմնավորման գաղափարին, ինչպես նաև դեմ եմ ինքնասպանությանն ընդհանրապես։ Բայցևայնպես, կարծում եմ, որ Rhayader–ի բերած օրինակները մտածելու տեղիք են տալիս, քանի որ նշված դեպքերում չի գործում ինքնասպանությունն գլխավոր մղումը՝ հանձնվելը, անհաղթահարելի խնդիրներից, անելանելի իրավիճակից սեփական գլուխն ազատելու «դյուրին» տարբերակի դիմելը։ Այս դեպքում մարդն ինքնասպան է լինում ոչ թե սեփական գլուխն ազատելու, այլ ուրիշներին փրկելու համար։ Չգիտեմ, համենայնդեպս, սրանք որակապես տարբեր գործողություններ են,  սովորական ինքնասպանության դեպքերի հետ համեմատել չի կարելի։ Իմ մեջ տարակուսանք է առաջացնում միայն Rhayader–ի նշած երրորդ դեպքը, երբ Աստված է այդպես կարգադրում... Չգիտեմ, կուրորեն ենթարկվելու գաղափարը դեռ չեմ մարսում երևի ու համոզված էլ չեմ, որ արժե...

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Հենց էդ ա: Վերցնելուց էլ չեն հարցնում՝ տալիս ես, թե չէ: Կյանքի էկզիստենցիալիստական անելանելի դատարկություն: Եթե ինձ ոչ ոք չի հարցրել, թե արդյո՞ք ես ուզում էի լույս աշխարհ գալ կամ դադարել կավ լինելուց, ապա ես իմ կյանքի համար պատասխանատու չեմ ոչ ոքի առաջ:
> 
> Կյանքը, ասում են, մահացու ու անբուժելի հիվանդություն ա, ու վերջը մեկն ա:


Հայկ, քեզ կիսատ են ասել. ասում են՝ կյանքը սեռական ճանապարհով փոխանցվող մահացու ու անբուժելի հիվանդություն ա  :Smile: 

Ավելի լավ խոսքեր չեմ գտնում. նե ստօիտ պռագիբաթսա բադ իզմենչիվի միռ, պուստ լուչե օն պռագնյօտէսա պադ նաս  :Hands Up:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ավելի լավ խոսքեր չեմ գտնում. նե ստօիտ պռագիբաթսա բադ իզմենչիվի միռ, պուստ լուչե օն պռագնյօտէսա պադ նաս


Ուրիշ տող էլ կա էդ երգում.

Он пробовал на прочнасть этот мир каждый миг,
Мир оказался прочней.

 :Wink:

----------

Rhayader (24.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Երևի հիշում ես, որ ես էլ եմ հավատում (դե, հավատալը մի քիչ մեղմ ասված) վերամարմնավորման գաղափարին, ինչպես նաև դեմ եմ ինքնասպանությանն ընդհանրապես։ Բայցևայնպես, կարծում եմ, որ Rhayader–ի բերած օրինակները մտածելու տեղիք են տալիս, քանի որ նշված դեպքերում չի գործում ինքնասպանությունն գլխավոր մղումը՝ հանձնվելը, անհաղթահարելի խնդիրներից, անելանելի իրավիճակից սեփական գլուխն ազատելու «դյուրին» տարբերակի դիմելը։ Այս դեպքում մարդն ինքնասպան է լինում ոչ թե սեփական գլուխն ազատելու, այլ ուրիշներին փրկելու համար։ Չգիտեմ, համենայնդեպս, սրանք որակապես տարբեր գործողություններ են, սովորական ինքնասպանության դեպքերի հետ համեմատել չի կարելի։ Իմ մեջ տարակուսանք է առաջացնում միայն Rhayader–ի նշած երրորդ դեպքը, երբ Աստված է այդպես կարգադրում... Չգիտեմ, կուրորեն ենթարկվելու գաղափարը դեռ չեմ մարսում երևի ու համոզված էլ չեմ, որ արժե...


Հիշում եմ :Smile:  Իհարկե կան դեպքեր երբ ինքնասպանություն գործելը արդարացված է: Օրինակ՝   անբուժելի հիվանդության հետեվանք հանդիսացող անտանելի ֆիզիկական ցավերի դեպքում.Rhayader-ի կողմից բերված  օրինակների դեպքերում: ես փորձում եմ հարցին այլ տեսանկյունից մոտենալ: Կան մարդիկ, ովքեր առաջին իսկ դժվարությանը հանդիպելիս պատրաստ  են հեշտությամբ իրենց կյանքին վերջ դնել, համոզված լինելով որ մահը վերջն է: Նման մարդիկ համոզված են,որ միշտ էլ կա ցավերից, տառապանքներից ազատվելու ամենահեշտ ելքը: Նման մարդիկ հավանաբար մտածում են՝ ինչու՞ դժվար իրավիճակների լուծումը գտնելու համար  փնտրել այլ ճանապարհներ, երբ ի վերջո բոլոր ճանապարները դեպի մահ են տանում: Հենց սրա հետ կապված էր իմ ասելիքը, ո՞վ կարող է երաշխավորել, որ  մահը տառապանքի վերջն է, այլ ոչ թե նոր տառապանքի սկիզբը:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Կյանքի էկզիստենցիալիստական անելանելի դատարկություն: Եթե ինձ ոչ ոք չի հարցրել, թե արդյո՞ք ես ուզում էի լույս աշխարհ գալ կամ դադարել կավ լինելուց, ապա ես իմ կյանքի համար պատասխանատու չեմ ոչ ոքի առաջ:


Ստեղ հարցը պատասխանատվության մասին չէ: եթե ընդունենք, որ կյանքը ինչ որ քաոսային,պատահական անիմաստ իրադարձությունների շղթա է, ապա մահը իսկապես հրաշալի վերջ է: Իսկ եթե համարենք, որ ի վերջո էս ամենը ինչ որ կանոնակարգված համակարգ է, որտեղ գործում են որոշակի օրենքներ, ապա պարզ է դառնում,որ  հեշտ պրծում չկա, կամ էլ առհասարակ պրծում չկա:

----------

Ուլուանա (17.09.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հիշում եմ Իհարկե կան դեպքեր երբ ինքնասպանություն գործելը արդարացված է: Օրինակ՝   անբուժելի հիվանդության հետեվանք հանդիսացող անտանելի ֆիզիկական ցավերի դեպքում.Rhayader-ի կողմից բերված  օրինակների դեպքերում: ես փորձում եմ հարցին այլ տեսանկյունից մոտենալ: Կան մարդիկ, ովքեր առաջին իսկ դժվարությանը հանդիպելիս պատրաստ  են հեշտությամբ իրենց կյանքին վերջ դնել, համոզված լինելով որ մահը վերջն է: Նման մարդիկ համոզված են,որ միշտ էլ կա ցավերից, տառապանքներից ազատվելու ամենահեշտ ելքը: Նման մարդիկ հավանաբար մտածում են՝ ինչու՞ դժվար իրավիճակների լուծումը գտնելու համար  փնտրել այլ ճանապարհներ, երբ ի վերջո բոլոր ճանապարները դեպի մահ են տանում: Հենց սրա հետ կապված էր իմ ասելիքը, ո՞վ կարող է երաշխավորել, որ  մահը տառապանքի վերջն է, այլ ոչ թե նոր տառապանքի սկիզբը:


Էդ առումով լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, իսկ դոգմաների հետ կապված էլ Ռայադերի հետ եմ համաձայն։ Ես էլ եմ համարում, որ դոգմաներով չպիտի ճիշտն ու սխալը որոշվի։ Ցանկացած քայլի համար պիտի լինի քիչ թե շատ խելքին մոտ ու հիմնավորված բացատրություն, որը հասանելի կլինի եթե ոչ բոլորին, ապա գոնե շատերին, թե չէ «Աստվածաշնչում կամ չգիտեմ որտեղ էդպես է գրված ու վերջ» պնդումը լավագույն դեպքում կարող է համոզիչ հնչել այն քրիստոնյաների համար, որոնք կուրորեն հավատում են Աստվածաշնչին, Աստվածաշնչից դուրս ուրիշ ոչ մի ճշմարտություն չեն ճանաչում ու չեն  ուզում անգամ լսել ուրիշ որևէ բացատրություն կամ տեսակետ։ Բա մնացա՞ծը։

----------

Ariadna (24.09.2009), Rhayader (24.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Էդ առումով լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, իսկ դոգմաների հետ կապված էլ Ռայադերի հետ եմ համաձայն։ Ես էլ եմ համարում, որ դոգմաներով չպիտի ճիշտն ու սխալը որոշվի։ Ցանկացած քայլի համար պիտի լինի քիչ թե շատ խելքին մոտ ու հիմնավորված բացատրություն, որը հասանելի կլինի եթե ոչ բոլորին, ապա գոնե շատերին, թե չէ «Աստվածաշնչում կամ չգիտեմ որտեղ էդպես է գրված ու վերջ» պնդումը լավագույն դեպքում կարող է համոզիչ հնչել այն քրիստոնյաների համար, որոնք կուրորեն հավատում են Աստվածաշնչին, Աստվածաշնչից դուրս ուրիշ ոչ մի ճշմարտություն չեն ճանաչում ու չեն ուզում անգամ լսել ուրիշ որևէ բացատրություն կամ տեսակետ։ Բա մնացա՞ծը։


Այո, ահավոր նեղվում եմ եկեղեցու՝ կյանքի արհեստական սնուցման  ապարատներին գամված անբուժելի հիվանդների անտանելի տառապանքներին վերջ դնելուն դեմ ուղված  դոգմատիկ  արգելքներից: Էն խեղճ հայ բժիշկին էլ այդքան մարդկանց օգնելու համար անիմաստ դատեցին: :Smile:

----------


## ranchpar

Շատ  մարդիկ   ինքնասպանությունը  դիտարկում են  որպես  շատ  թույլ  կամքի  տեր  մարդու  արարք  կամ  շատ   ուժեղ կամք  ունեցող  մարդու  արարք..... Եթե  մարդը  ծնվել   է  այնպիսի  միջավայրում,որտեղ  չեն  սովորեցրել  կայանքի  բազում  հետաքրքրությունների մասին  և  իր  կատարելիք  անելիքների  մասին,ապա  այդ  ժամանակ  մարդ  հեշտությամբ  կարող  ե  ինչ-ինչ  պատճառ  հանդիսացող  դրդումներից  կատարել  ինքնասպանություն....
Իսկ  եթե  մարդը  գիտակցում  ե  իր  լինելու,ապրելու,ստեղծագործելու,մի  խոսքով  պայքարում  է  իր  կայնքի  հետաքրքրության  համար և  ուզում  է  թողնել  իր  նամնին,ահա  այդ  ժամանակ  ոչ   մի  գրգիռ  չի  կարող  մարդուն  հասցնել ինքնասպանության....
որովհետև  մարդու  ուղեղ  այս  հարցերի  մասին   ստացած  ինֆորմացիայի  գերակշիռ մասը  դրական  լիցք  ունի(այսինքն ինքնասպանություն  չգործել)......

----------

Շինարար (24.09.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Նորից կրկնեմ, լրիվ նույն արարքը տարբեր կոնտեքստներում կարող է տարբեր բան նշանակել: Ճակատամարտում գերի ընկած սամուրայն ինքնասպանությամբ փրկում է իր պատիվը: Մահմեդական տեռորիստ-մահապարտն իր համար դրախտում տեղ է վաստակում ու կույսեր: Մեկը պրոբլեմներից է փախնում, մեկն անկեղծորեն անիմաստ է գտնում ապրելը: Մեկը քաղցկեղ ունի ու չի ուզում դանդաղ մահանալ: Չի ուզում մահվանը հնարավորություն տալ ընտրել իր վերջին ժամը:
Արդյո՞ք բոլոր այս մարդկանց կարող ենք դատել նույն չափանիշներով:

----------

Հայկօ (24.09.2009)

----------


## ranchpar

> Նորից կրկնեմ, լրիվ նույն արարքը տարբեր կոնտեքստներում կարող է տարբեր բան նշանակել: Ճակատամարտում գերի ընկած սամուրայն ինքնասպանությամբ փրկում է իր պատիվը: Մահմեդական տեռորիստ-մահապարտն իր համար դրախտում տեղ է վաստակում ու կույսեր: Մեկը պրոբլեմներից է փախնում, մեկն անկեղծորեն անիմաստ է գտնում ապրելը: Մեկը քաղցկեղ ունի ու չի ուզում դանդաղ մահանալ: Չի ուզում մահվանը հնարավորություն տալ ընտրել իր վերջին ժամը:
> Արդյո՞ք բոլոր այս մարդկանց կարող ենք դատել նույն չափանիշներով:


ուրեմն  տարբեր  ինֆորմացիաների  ներարկում  ուղեղ.....չպես  բազմաթիվ   սարքերի  համար ««ինքնաոչնչացման»» ծրագիր  են  գրում

----------


## Rhayader

> ուրեմն  տարբեր  ինֆորմացիաների  ներարկում  ուղեղ.....չպես  բազմաթիվ   սարքերի  համար ««ինքնաոչնչացման»» ծրագիր  են  գրում


Ինքնաոչնչացումն էվոլյուցիայի բնական ու վերջին քայլն ա :Tongue:  մարդը միակ արարածն ա, որ գիտակցաբար կարա գնա ինքնաոչնչացման:

Համ էլ՝ վերև գնա ու իմ դիլեմաները կարդա: Եթե դրանից հետո էլ քոնը պիտի պնդես, ես անիմաստ եմ համարում քո հետ բանավիճելը :LOL:  ու թեման կփոխենք «գլուխ» բառի իմաստափոխությանը նախդիրների ազդեցության տակ (քոփիռայթի զնակ ալարում եմ դնել) Էդ Գարպօ:

----------


## ranchpar

> Ինքնաոչնչացումն էվոլյուցիայի բնական ու վերջին քայլն ա մարդը միակ արարածն ա, որ գիտակցաբար կարա գնա ինքնաոչնչացման:
> 
> Համ էլ՝ վերև գնա ու իմ դիլեմաները կարդա: Եթե դրանից հետո էլ քոնը պիտի պնդես, ես անիմաստ եմ համարում քո հետ բանավիճելը ու թեման կփոխենք «գլուխ» բառի իմաստափոխությանը նախդիրների ազդեցության տակ (քոփիռայթի զնակ ալարում եմ դնել) Էդ Գարպօ:


եդ  բոլորը  գիտեն  վոր  էվոլյուցիայի  վերյը  ինքնաոչնչացնումն  ա....հարցը  դրա  արագություն  տալու մասին ա.....լսի  ես  ետ  դասեր  լավ  գիտեմ...ես  հիմա  լաբորատորյա  ունեմ  և  փորձում  եմ  գտնել  օրգանական  նյութերի  միջև  ռեակցիաների  մի   այնպիսի  շարք,որը  կարող  է  բավականին  դանդաղեցնել  մարդու  ֆենոտիպի ազդեցության  ձեվափոխումը...կասեցնել   հարվածը՝վերափոխելով  օրգանիզմին հարմարեցվելիք  արհեստական  ռեակցիաների շարքը....իհարկե  շղթայական  ռեակցիաներով... :Think:

----------


## Rhayader

> եդ  բոլորը  գիտեն  վոր  էվոլյուցիայի  վերյը  ինքնաոչնչացնումն  ա....հարցը  դրա  արագություն  տալու մասին ա.....լսի  ես  ետ  դասեր  լավ  գիտեմ...ես  հիմա  լաբորատորյա  ունեմ  և  փորձում  եմ  գտնել  օրգանական  նյութերի  միջև  ռեակցիաների  մի   այնպիսի  շարք,որը  կարող  է  բավականին  դանդաղեցնել  մարդու  ֆենոտիպի ազդեցության  ձեվափոխումը...կասեցնել   հարվածը՝վերափոխելով  օրգանիզմին հարմարեցվելիք  արհեստական  ռեակցիաների շարքը....իհարկե  շղթայական  ռեակցիաներով...


Անիմաստ ու վնասարար մոտեցում է:
"When Nature calls, we all shall drown"
*Tiamat, Gaia*

Մահը բնական պրոցեսսի անհրաժեշտ մաս է: Կրակն իրենից մահ է ներկայացնում՝ մաքուր տեսքով, կենդանիները փախչում են կրակից, որովհետև նրանից ՄԱՀՎԱՆ հոտ է գալիս, բայց կլինե՞ր արդյոք կյանք առանց ամենամեծ մահվան, ամենամեծ կրակի՝ Արևի:
Ցիկլ է, ու պետք չի դրան խանգարել: Մարդը դեռ ի վիճակի չի բալանսն ամբողջությամբ ընկալել, իսկ բալանսը խախտելը վնասում է բնությանը: Բնությունն ավելի կարևոր է, քան մարդիկ:

----------

յոգի (24.09.2009)

----------


## ranchpar

> Անիմաստ ու վնասարար մոտեցում է:
> "When Nature calls, we all shall drown"
> *Tiamat, Gaia*
> 
> Մահը բնական պրոցեսսի անհրաժեշտ մաս է: Կրակն իրենից մահ է ներկայացնում՝ մաքուր տեսքով, կենդանիները փախչում են կրակից, որովհետև նրանից ՄԱՀՎԱՆ հոտ է գալիս, բայց կլինե՞ր արդյոք կյանք առանց ամենամեծ մահվան, ամենամեծ կրակի՝ Արևի:
> Ցիկլ է, ու պետք չի դրան խանգարել: Մարդը դեռ ի վիճակի չի բալանսն ամբողջությամբ ընկալել, իսկ բալանսը խախտելը վնասում է բնությանը: Բնությունն ավելի կարևոր է, քան մարդիկ:


բարեկամ  ցանկացած  նութի  գերկիրառումը  մարդու  օրգանիզմի  վրա  մահ  է  առաջացնում...

եթե  որևէ  նյութ  արող  է  մահ  առաջացնել ,ուրեմն  այդ  նյութն  ել կարող  է  կյանք  շարունակությանը  խթանել,այ  օրինակ  քօ  ասաց  կրակը.....բա :Wink:

----------

Jarre (24.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Պարապությունից էս թեման կարդացի, դե ոչ ամբողջությամբ, բայց հիմնական մասը կարդացի՝ փորձելով հնարավորինս շրջանցել, մեղմ ասած, անհետաքրքիր գրառումները: Շատ էր խոսվում՝ մարդն ուժեղ է, թույլ է, կամքի ուժ ունի ինքնասպան լինողը, կամ չունի, իրավունք ունի ինքնասպան լինելու կամ չունի: Միքիչ ձանձալի ա թեման, շատ ա նույն բանը ասվում: Միանշանակ ասել չի կարելի, կան մարդիկ, ովքեր ինքնասպանության են գնում թույլ կամք ունենալու պատճառով, կան դեպքեր, երբ մարդն այդ քայլին գնում է խախտված հոգեկանի արդյունքում, գիտակցաբար, ալկոհոլի ազդեցության տակ և այլն: Որպես կանոն, ինքնասպանությանը նախորդում է տեսական լարվածության շրջան: Կարծիքներ կային, որ ինքնասպանությունը դա էգոիստություն է: Ասեմ, որ թեմայի գրառումների հիմնական սխալը երևույթը միատեսակ համարելու մեջ է: Էգոիստությունը դա ինքնասպանության բազմաթիվ տեսակներից միայն մեկն է, ու չի կարելի բոլոր տեսակի ինքնասպանությունները համարել էգոիստություն: Էդ նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարելի ա բոլոր ինքնասպանությունները համարել, ասենք՝ ալտրուիստական, որտև սա էլ ա ինքնասպանության մի տեսակ: Նույնն ա, ոնց որ ասենք՝ բոլոր սպանությունները ծանրացուցիչ հանգամանքներում են կատարված: Եվ հետո՝ կան շատ տեսություններ, ու ասեմ՝ բավականին հետաքրքիր են, շատ դեպքերում դաժան ու տխուր օրինակներ են հանդիպում: Կա տեսություն, որ բաժանում է ինքնասպանություն գործած մարդկանց համապատասխան խմբերի՝ տարիքային, սեռային, բնակավայրի հետ կապված և այլն: Ասեմ, որ տարիքային խմբերի մեջ իր տեղն է զբաղեցրել նաև 3-6 տարեկանների խումբը: Փաստորեն այդպիսի դեպքեր ևս եղել են, ու քիչ չեն եղել: Կա վարկած, որ քաղաքում բնակվողների մոտ ավելի հաճախ է հանդիպում ինքնասպանության դեպքերը, քան գյուղում բնակվողների մոտ: Սա կարծում եմ տրամաբանական ա, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ նույն կերպ՝ տնտեսապես առավել զարգացած երկրներում ավելի շատ են ինքնասպանության դեպքերը: Սեռային պահով ասեմ, որ կանայք այստեղ ևս սիրում են իրենց ցուցադրել, հայտնվել ուշադրության կենտրոնում, որտև ավելի շատ ինքնասպանության փորձ կատարում են կանայք, բայց ավելի շատ ավարտված ինքնասպանություն լինում է տղամարդկանց մոտ: Շատ են դեպքերը հիվանդույթւոնների հետ կապված. մի շարք հիվանդություններ կան, որոնց դեպքում մարդու ուղեղն է վնասվում կամ նրա հոգեկանն է խանգարվում, և նա, կարելի է ասել, ինքնասպանության է դիմում անմեղսունակ ձևով, այսինքն նա սթափ մտածելու հնարավորություն կամ ունակություն այլևս չունի, օրինակ շիզոֆրենիայով տառապողները կամ գանգուղեղային տրավմաները, ուռուցքները, կամ այլ հիվանդություններ, չգիտեմ բոլորը, բժիշկներն ավելի լավ կիմանան: Հետո շատ մեծ դեր ա խաղում մարդու ընտանեկան կարգավիճակը, որտև փաստ ա, որ ամուսնացածներն ավելի քիչ են դիմում ինքնասպանության, քան տունը մնացածները: Ընտանեկան լուրջ խնդիրներ ունեցողների մեջ նույնպես շատ են ինքնասպանության դեպքերը: Մի խոսքով՝ ասածս էն ա, որ շատ բան կարելի ա էս թեմայի շրջանակներում խոսել, պետք չի լռվել կամքի ուժի, ճիշտ ու սխալ լինելու կամ կրոնի վրա:

----------


## Gayl

Էս ինչա՞ :Blink: 
54 հոգուց 14 ը կոպիտ ասած ինքնասպանության հայտ են ներկայացրել :Shok:

----------

Jarre (08.12.2009)

----------


## Katka

> Էս ինչա՞
> 54 հոգուց 14 ը կոպիտ ասած ինքնասպանության հայտ են ներկայացրել


+1 :LOL:

----------

Դեկադա (15.12.2009)

----------


## Զուսպ

ՇԱՖՌԱ ՄԸՆՄԸՆ ԷՎՐԻԲԱԴԻ!!!

Ամեն գրողը տարած տարի ,իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ ամեն աշուն `պառկում եմ ու սենց ժամերո~վ որոշում եմ ինքս ինձ խփեմ,մոստից շպրտեմ`կախվեմ ու գտնում եմ որ դա շատ հետաքրքիր `մի գուցե փոքր ինչ պագանո-տխմար զբաղմունք ա,բայց դե զբաղեցնում ա թաղվածը, ինչ անեմ ?Ոչ թե էդքան ինքնասպաութունը այլ էդ անտերի մասին մտածելը ,բզբզելը,պատկերացնելը :Blush:  Ինքնասպաութան փորձը մտովի ու շատ վառ "նախշազարդված" երևակայելը  մեկ-մեկ հետաքրքիր էմոցիաներ ա ի հայտ բերում ,որոնք գեր-իրական են թվում ,երազախաբութան պես մի հաճելի բան ա էլի. Հետո պետք չի սուիցիդը վերագրել մենակ թույլ կամ ուժեղ ,դժբախտ կամ տառապող գլուխներին ,քանի որ կան նաև խփնված հետաքրքրասեր գլուխներ ,որոնց ուղակի հետաքրքիր ա մահվան ֆենոմենը-ֆորմատը-ֆասն ու ֆիգը,իսկ ուրիշի պատմածով տղեքը չեն բավարարվում ,ուզում են սեփական-մեփական...ոբշմ հոգնեցի էլ չեմ գրում`վերջը պարզ ա  :Shok:   Հաջողութուն :Tongue:

----------


## Աբելյան

> +1


Բա խի՞ չես քվեարկում… :Blush:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> ՇԱՖՌԱ ՄԸՆՄԸՆ ԷՎՐԻԲԱԴԻ!!!
> 
> Ամեն գրողը տարած տարի ,իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ ամեն աշուն `պառկում եմ ու սենց ժամերո~վ որոշում եմ ինքս ինձ խփեմ,մոստից շպրտեմ`կախվեմ ու գտնում եմ որ դա շատ հետաքրքիր `մի գուցե փոքր ինչ պագանո-տխմար զբաղմունք ա,բայց դե զբաղեցնում ա թաղվածը, ինչ անեմ ?Ոչ թե էդքան ինքնասպաութունը այլ էդ անտերի մասին մտածելը ,բզբզելը,պատկերացնելը Ինքնասպաութան փորձը մտովի ու շատ վառ "նախշազարդված" երևակայելը  մեկ-մեկ հետաքրքիր էմոցիաներ ա ի հայտ բերում ,որոնք գեր-իրական են թվում ,երազախաբութան պես մի հաճելի բան ա էլի. Հետո պետք չի սուիցիդը վերագրել մենակ թույլ կամ ուժեղ ,դժբախտ կամ տառապող գլուխներին ,քանի որ կան նաև խփնված հետաքրքրասեր գլուխներ ,որոնց ուղակի հետաքրքիր ա մահվան ֆենոմենը-ֆորմատը-ֆասն ու ֆիգը,իսկ ուրիշի պատմածով տղեքը չեն բավարարվում ,ուզում են սեփական-մեփական...ոբշմ հոգնեցի էլ չեմ գրում`վերջը պարզ ա   Հաջողութուն


Զսպիր քեզ...

----------

Ariadna (17.12.2009), Gayl (17.12.2009), Kuk (17.12.2009), Արիացի (17.12.2009), Լուսաբեր (17.12.2009), Մանուլ (17.12.2009), Շինարար (17.12.2009)

----------


## Adriano

Ես ոչ մեկին չեմ ցանկանում մեղադրել իր արածների մեջ: Կոնկրետ մեր դեպքում ինքնասպանության գործում: Սակայն ես կարծում եմ, որ դա անիմաստ գործ է, քանի որ մարդ ինքնասպանություն գործելով փաստացի ապացուցում է իր անկարողությունը, թուլությունը: Իհարկե ինքնասպանություն կատարելը հեշտ չէ: Այն կատարողը պետք է ունենա ուժեղ անկում ապրելու հատկություն, այնքան ուժեղ, որ նույնիսկ ուղեղը չի կարողանում մի բան ասի իրեն, վերջինս չի լսում ներքին ձայնը և անգիտակցաբար ինքնասպանություն է կատարում: Ինքնասպանության պատճառները գտնվում են ինքնասպանություն գործած մարդու ներսում, այ եթե եկեղեցականները, ծանոթները փորձեն այդ մարդուն հուշել, որպեսզի նա վերլուծի իր ներքինը և անպայման դա արդյունքի կբերի, քանի որ ինքնասպանություն կատարողը կնկնի խորը ներվերլուծության մեջ, որը թույլ կտա գտնել այսպես ասծ առաջին հայացքից արտաքին թվացող խնդրի լուծումը,այլ ոչ թե ասեն ուղղակի մարդասպանությունը վատ բան է, մեղք է, սրանք լոկ արտաքին խոսքեր են, որոնք չեն լուծում բուն խնդիրը: Իմ կարծիքով իսկական մեղք կլինի չապրել կյանքը ներկայով, և հույսը դնել այն բանի վրա, որ մահանալուց հետո կարողա ինչ-որ բան լինի: Ահա տեսնում եք մարդը միշտ լուծում է որոնում սխալ ճանապարհներով, մեկը հույսը դնումա անցյալի, մյուսը ներկայի, ոմանք աստծո և սատանու, բայց նախքան հույսը որևէ մեկի վրա դնելը անհրաժեշտ է հասկանալ թե մենք ինքներս ովքեր ենք: Իհարկե սա դժվար գործ է, մի կողմից շրջապատը, որը ինքն էլ հավաքված լինելով մեր նման մարդկանցով,  անընդհատ գտնվում են որոնման մեջ, մյուս կողմից ներքին հավատը տարբեր հիմարություններին, խանգարում են 21 րդ դարի մարդուն վերլուծելու ներքին աշխարհը: Եվ ահա յաս տեսանկյունից  նայելով ես գտնում եմ , որ ինքնասպանությունը հարցի լուծում չէ, այլ ուղղակի փախուստ ինդ քեզնից: :Think:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> ժամերո~վ որոշում եմ ինքս ինձ խփեմ,մոստից շպրտեմ`կախվեմ



խփելու համար խփող գոծիքա պետք, հետո բանալիով դուռ......ուրիշ էլի լիքը բաներ, մի խոսքով լավ տարբերակ չի
մոստից շպրտվես, բա որ հանկարծ արդյունք չլինի :Xeloq:  ու ջարդուփշուր եղած հիվանդանոցում հայտնվես
կախվելը ցավոտա, չե?ս կարծում :Think: 

ավելի հետաքրքիր տարբերակներ էլ կան :Xeloq: պետք լինի ձեն հան :Wink:

----------


## Զուսպ

ՇԱՖՌԱ ԱԼՈՒԻԶԻ ԷՎՐԻԲԱԴԻ!!!

Ցինիկ մի եղիր ,ցինիկ մի եղի~ր,արա դե մի եղիր էլի ցինիկ...ես քո...!!!Կյանքը...դե կյանքը գոնե գիտես ինչ ա,մեռնելը չգիտես,ոչ մի լա գարանտիա  չկա ,որ ուղակի հերթական անիմաստ պագանո-դիակը չես դառնալուգ .կոխելուգ են մուգ դարչնագույն դագաղը ու...ու պատկերացրուգ դաժե տերտերը չի գալուգ ,հա բա ինչ ,չի մխիթարելուգ հավաքվածներին ,էն անհասկանալի հայերենով երգերից չի երգելուգ,քանզիխ դու անասունի պես ինքնասպան ես եղել ,իսկ դա արդեն էրոտիկայա(վատ իմաստով-ՓՁՁ),այսինքն մեղք ա,այսինքն ձենդ կտրի ,սուպեր-էգոդ վերցրուգ ու իջիր գեհեն-նզովյալ-սարսափելի-աննկարագրելի` պսիխոպատ ազազելիկների մոտ հայտնվիր հիմար: 
Այ թե ինչու են հետաքրքրասեր գլուխները ԶՍՊՈՒՄ իրենց սուիցիդալ հակումները և միմիայն մահանալու նպատակով  չեն կտրատում սնուցիչ երակները`ինչպես չնկատեց հարգելի ֆորումակիցս,դա ևս կյանքին ՑԷ ասելու ձեու է,ասում են պրիյատնի (_ռուս._-հաճելի) ձեու է,և քանի որ տղեքը  հետաքրքրասիրութունից պայթում են և ցանկանում են..է-է զզվեցի էս գղածիցս,հավես չկա էլի գղելու ,պաղզա ,որ ինքնասպանութուն չեն անի :Sad:   Զսպվեք :Tongue:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> ՇԱՖՌԱ ԱԼՈՒԻԶԻ ԷՎՐԻԲԱԴԻ!!!
> 
> Ցինիկ մի եղիր ,ցինիկ մի եղի~ր,արա դե մի եղիր էլի ցինիկ...ես քո...!!!Կյանքը...դե կյանքը գոնե գիտես ինչ ա,մեռնելը չգիտես,ոչ մի լա գարանտիա  չկա ,որ ուղակի հերթական անիմաստ պագանո-դիակը չես դառնալուգ .կոխելուգ են մուգ դարչնագույն դագաղը ու...ու պատկերացրուգ դաժե տերտերը չի գալուգ ,հա բա ինչ ,չի մխիթարելուգ հավաքվածներին ,էն անհասկանալի հայերենով երգերից չի երգելուգ,քանզիխ դու անասունի պես ինքնասպան ես եղել ,իսկ դա արդեն էրոտիկայա(վատ իմաստով-ՓՁՁ),այսինքն մեղք ա,այսինքն ձենդ կտրի ,սուպեր-էգոդ վերցրուգ ու իջիր գեհեն-նզովյալ-սարսափելի-աննկարագրելի` պսիխոպատ ազազելիկների մոտ հայտնվիր հիմար: 
> Այ թե ինչու են հետաքրքրասեր գլուխները ԶՍՊՈՒՄ իրենց սուիցիդալ հակումները և միմիայն մահանալու նպատակով  չեն կտրատում սնուցիչ երակները`ինչպես չնկատեց հարգելի ֆորումակիցս,դա ևս կյանքին ՑԷ ասելու ձեու է,ասում են պրիյատնի (_ռուս._-հաճելի) ձեու է,և քանի որ տղեքը  հետաքրքրասիրութունից պայթում են և ցանկանում են..է-է զզվեցի էս գղածիցս,հավես չկա էլի գղելու ,պաղզա ,որ ինքնասպանութուն չեն անի  Զսպվեք


Գեհեն իջնելը դեռ շուտ ա  :Yes:  :ԳՂի՛, գՂի՛, իմիջայլոց կարող ես չզսպվելով  գՂել նաև այս թեմայում` անկապ օրագիր

Ամենահեշտ բանը մեռնելն ա, հա էլ կարաս, հլը փորձի մեռնելու ցանկության համարժեք ապրել, տես ինչ գեհեն ա:   :Diablo:   :Good:  , իսկ հեշտ տարբերակը չասեմ ովքեր են ընտրում....(ճիշտ ա ստռաուսները  :LOL: )

----------


## Աբելյան

> ավելի հետաքրքիր տարբերակներ էլ կանպետք լինի ձեն հան


Ինձ հետաքրքրեց… :Blush: 



> Ամենահեշտ բանը մեռնելն ա


ես կասեի ամենադժվար տարբերակն ա :Wink:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ինձ հետաքրքրեց…
> 
> ես կասեի ամենադժվար տարբերակն ա


Քնաբեր խմելը արդյոք դժվար գործ ա՞ , Հայկ:  :Huh:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Քնաբեր խմելը արդյոք դժվար գործ ա՞ , Հայկ:


բա որ չօգնեց

----------


## Աբելյան

Հետո սաղ կյանքդ քուն ու դադար չես ունենալու. "խի՞ էիր ուզում մեռնեիր", "դու մեզ պետք ես", "լավ բան չարիր", "որ մեռնեիր քեզ սպանելու էի", "լավ ա որ չկարեցար, տեղն էր քեզ"…

----------


## Մանուլ

> Հետո սաղ կյանքդ քուն ու դադար չես ունենալու. "խի՞ էիր ուզում մեռնեիր", "դու մեզ պետք ես", "լավ բան չարիր", "որ մեռնեիր քեզ սպանելու էի", "լավ ա որ չկարեցար, տեղն էր քեզ"…


Դրա համար էլ պետք չի փորձել  :Tongue:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Դրա համար էլ պետք չի փորձել


դրա համար հուսալի մեթոդներ են պետք :Wink:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ինձ հետաքրքրեց…


Դու անցար, էս քո համար չէր, դու շարունակի ապրել, հավատա դա շատ ավելի հաճելի է :Wink: 
 իսկ ուրիշ ցանկացողներ չկա՞ն :Pardon:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> ՈՉ , ես դեռ "լուրջի մեջ եմ " ու ԻՆՔՆԱՍՊԱՈՒԹՈՒՆ անել ուզեցել եմ `դժբախտութան հողի վղա` դեռահասութան շրջանում


Շաաատ ներեություն, որ խառնվում եմ այս հետաքրքիր զրույցին, բայց մի բան ճշտեմ, էլի :Blush:  այդ դեռահասության շրջանի ավարտից հետո ապրելու ցանկություն ունեցե՞լ ես, գոնե մի անգամ մտածել ես, որ արժեր ապրել

----------


## Աբելյան

Յոժ, ամեն ինչ էդքան հեշտ չի http://www.mlove.ru/forum/68697-post55.html

----------


## Աբելյան

Բայց ամենավատ տարբերակը էն կլնի, եթե մեկը ինչ-որ աղջկա պատճառով փորձ անի, չստացվի, հետո էդ աղջիկը բանից բեխաբար գա հարցնի. "Խի՞"

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Բայց ամենավատ տարբերակը էն կլնի, եթե մեկը ինչ-որ աղջկա պատճառով փորձ անի, չստացվի, հետո էդ աղջիկը բանից բեխաբար գա հարցնի. "Խի՞"


Աղջկա համար նման բան անելը *անհաջող հիմարություն* է :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (19.12.2009), Ungrateful (19.12.2009), Աբելյան (20.12.2009)

----------


## GSK

Ինքնասպան կամ ինքնասպանության փորձ կատարած մարդկանց մեծ մասը, խնդիրներ ունեն իրենց հոգեկան առողջության հետ, օրինակ լսում են ձայներ, որոնք իրենց թելադրում են որոշակի գործողություններ:

----------

Ambrosine (20.12.2009), Kuk (20.12.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ինչի է՞
Չի կարող մարդը գիտակցաբար ինքնասպան լինել՞ ուղղակի հոգնել կյանքից, որոշել, որ ինքը անելիք չունի՞՞՞ 
Սաղին գիժ հանեցիք  :Think:

----------

Աբելյան (20.12.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ինչի է՞
> Չի կարող մարդը գիտակցաբար ինքնասպան լինել՞ ուղղակի հոգնել կյանքից, որոշել, որ ինքը անելիք չունի՞՞՞ 
> Սաղին գիժ հանեցիք


հենց ինչ անում են գիտակցելով են էլի անում :Xeloq: 
մի բան էլ ավել, ահագին կամքի ուժ պիտի ունենան, որ նման բան անեն, ամենքին հասու բան չի ինքնասպանությունը :Wink:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> հենց ինչ անում են գիտակցելով են էլի անում
> մի բան էլ ավել, ահագին կամքի ուժ պիտի ունենան, որ նման բան անեն, ամենքին հասու բան չի ինքնասպանությունը




Ասելով ինքնասպանները ուժեղ կամքի ուժ ունեն կամ ընդհանրապես չունեն, իմ կարծիքով սխալ է:Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ  ի ծնե ունի ինքնապահպանման ինստինկտ, ինքնասպանության դեպքում աշխատում ա հակառակ մեխանիզմը, որը նշանակում է,  տվյալ մարդը ունի հոգեբանական պրոբլեմներ ու ֆիզիկական ոչնչացումը դառնում է անհրաժեշտ տվյալ պահին փուլ,  չեն գիտակցում, որ դրանից հետո իրենք չեն լինի, այսինքն ինստինկտը իսպառ բացակայում է: Իսկ ինքնասպանություն գործած մարդկանց մեծամասնության մոտ վախի զգացում հիմնականում չկա: Նույնիսկ կամուրջից իրեն նետած մարդու մոտ բարձրությունից սիրտը չի կանգնում:  

Ինքնասպանները էգոիստներ են: Ի՞նչ ա մահը: Երբ դու ապրում ես, մահը դեռ  չկա, երբ մեռնում ես, մահը արդեն չկա: Մահը մնում ա հարազատներին: Ինքնասպանները թքած ունեն, թե ֆիզիկական ոչնչացումից հետո հարազատների հետ ինչ կլինի: Մտածում են միմիայն իրենց մասին//ինչքան էլ ծիծաղելի չհնչի: Էս էլ ինքնասպանների էգոիզմը:

----------

Farfalla (19.12.2009), Pagan_Angel (20.12.2009), Մանուլ (19.12.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ինչի է՞
> Չի կարող մարդը գիտակցաբար ինքնասպան լինել՞ ուղղակի հոգնել կյանքից, որոշել, որ ինքը անելիք չունի՞՞՞ 
> *Սաղին գիժ* հանեցիք





> Ինքնասպան կամ ինքնասպանության փորձ կատարած մարդկանց *մեծ մասը*, խնդիրներ ունեն իրենց հոգեկան առողջության հետ, օրինակ լսում են ձայներ, որոնք իրենց թելադրում են որոշակի գործողություններ:


Իրականում, GSK-ն գրել էր* մեծ մասը*… 

Ճիշտ ես, GSK, միանշանակ համաձայն եմ, ինքնասպանություն կատարող մարդկանց մեծ մասն ունեն *հոգեկան* խնդիրներ: Թե չէ՝ էլ ինչու՞ պետք է կյանքին վերջ տային:

----------

Kuk (20.12.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Ասելով ինքնասպանները ուժեղ կամքի ուժ ունեն կամ ընդհանրապես չունեն, իմ կարծիքով սխալ է:


Յոժ ջան , ես խոսում էի գիտակից մարդու մասին, իսկ գիտակից, հասկացող մարդու համար շաաատ դժվար է իրեն վնաս տալը, ինքը մինչև իրեն վնասելը հասկանում է, որ դրանից հետո էլ ինքը չկա, դա իր վերջն է, ինչքան էլ վատ վիճակ լինի, ցանկացած մարդու ինչ-որ բան կապում է  էս աշխարհի հետ, ինքը ինչ-որ բանից կախում ունենալու է, չի ցանկանալու հեռանալ դրանից, կյանքից, իսկ հասկացող մարդու համար էնքան էլ հեշտ չի էդքան բանն անելը: Մարդը շատ ուժեղ պիտի լինի, որ ինքն իրեն վնաս տա: 

Ի՞նչ եք կարծում ինքնասպանության մասին մտածողները /հաստատ նման մտադրություն ունեցող ոչ բոլորն են վերջնական արդյունքի հասնում/ ինչի՞ են հետ կանգնում, ինչի՞ միչև վերջ չեն գնում:

Ինչ վերաբերում է հոգեկան հիվանդներին, այ իրենցից ամեն ինչ սպասելի է, ինչ կամք, կամ գիտակցություն, անում են երբ ինչ ուզում են, իրենց դեպքում կարելի է ասել արդարացված է գործողությունը: 
Չգիտեմ, ես սենց եմ մտածում, ու քիչ չեմ մտածել ինքնասպանություն կամ ընդհանրապես սպանություն /մասնագիտության պատճառով իհարկե/ կոչվածի մասին:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ինքնասպանները էգոիստներ են: Ի՞նչ ա մահը: Երբ դու ապրում ես, մահը դեռ  չկա, երբ մեռնում ես, մահը արդեն չկա: Մահը մնում ա հարազատներին: Ինքնասպանները թքած ունեն, թե ֆիզիկական ոչնչացումից հետո հարազատների հետ ինչ կլինի: Մտածում են միմիայն իրենց մասին//ինչքան էլ ծիծաղելի չհնչի: Էս էլ ինքնասպանների էգոիզմը:


Եթե հարազատները էդքան մտածում էին իրա մասին, թող կանխեին:

----------


## Շինարար

> Եթե հարազատները էդքան մտածում էին իրա մասին, թող կանխեին:


Հայկ ջան, քո ասածը շարունակեմ: :Smile: 
Ինչ-որ էսպիսի պատմություն եմ հիշում, որ ասում էր մենք բոլորս ենք մեղավոր ինչ-որ մեկի ինքնասպանության համար, օրինակ վերելակով ինքնասպանության պատրաստվողը տուն ա բարձրանում ձեզ հետ միասին, դուք կարող էիք ընդամենը մի հատ ժպտալ նրան, բայց նրա կողմը չեք էլ նայում, անտարբեր եք, օտար է, չգիտեք, որ ինքնասպան կլինի, բայց կապ չունի, մի խոսքով մարդը մի անգամ ևս զգում ա էդ օտարվածությունը և ավելի ա համոզվում իր վճռի մեջ, հնարավոր ա, եթե դուք մի հատ կեսբերան ժպտայիք նրան, նա տեսներ, որ ամեն ինչ դեռ կորած չի, մի խոսքով լավ չեմ հիշում, թե որտեղ եմ կարդացել, բայց լավ պատմություն ա, մեջս տպավորվել ա:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Յոժ ջան , ես խոսում էի գիտակից մարդու մասին, իսկ գիտակից, հասկացող մարդու համար շաաատ դժվար է իրեն վնաս տալը, ինքը մինչև իրեն վնասելը հասկանում է, որ դրանից հետո էլ ինքը չկա, դա իր վերջն է, ինչքան էլ վատ վիճակ լինի, ցանկացած մարդու ինչ-որ բան կապում է  էս աշխարհի հետ, ինքը ինչ-որ բանից կախում ունենալու է, չի ցանկանալու հեռանալ դրանից, կյանքից, իսկ հասկացող մարդու համար էնքան էլ հեշտ չի էդքան բանն անելը: Մարդը շատ ուժեղ պիտի լինի, որ ինքն իրեն վնաս տա: 
> 
> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում ինքնասպանության մասին մտածողները /հաստատ նման մտադրություն ունեցող ոչ բոլորն են վերջնական արդյունքի հասնում/ ինչի՞ են հետ կանգնում, ինչի՞ միչև վերջ չեն գնում:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է հոգեկան հիվանդներին, այ իրենցից ամեն ինչ սպասելի է, ինչ կամք, կամ գիտակցություն, անում են երբ ինչ ուզում են, իրենց դեպքում կարելի է ասել արդարացված է գործողությունը: 
> Չգիտեմ, ես սենց եմ մտածում, ու քիչ չեմ մտածել ինքնասպանություն կամ ընդհանրապես սպանություն /մասնագիտության պատճառով իհարկե/ կոչվածի մասին:






> հենց ինչ անում են գիտակցելով են էլի անում
> մի բան էլ ավել, ահագին կամքի ուժ պիտի ունենան, որ նման բան անեն, ամենքին հասու բան չի ինքնասպանությունը


Եղոյան, քո գրառումը չի՞  :Blush: 

Փաստորեն դու ուզում ես ասես ինքնասպանության գնացողները ուժեղ մարդի՞կ են  :Shok: 

Սուիցիդը ինքը օգնության ճիչ ա, մարդկանց ուշադրությունը իրենց նկատմամբ գրավելու քայլ, ուժեղ մարդը օգնություն չի խնդրում, չի փորձում փախնել, վա՜յ էն մարդուն, որի գիտակցությունը տեղն է ու ինքնասպան է լինում` իմաստներ չունենալով կամ հետաքրքրության համար:
Հա կան դեպքեր, երբ գիտակից ինքնասպանությունը հասկանալի է, օրինակ երբ մարդը իր մարմնով փամփուշտ ա պահում կամ գիտակցաբար պատերազմի  ժամանակ իր կողմին օգնելու համար տանկի տակ ա ընկնում՝ ինչ-որ բանի համար, այ էտ մարդիկ իսկականից ուժեղ են:Ուժեղ ինքնասպաններ են:  :Jpit: 
Իսկ մնացած բոլոր դեպքերում, մարդու գիտակցությունը մթագնած է լինում: Եթե նույնիսկ հոգեկան խանգարումներ չկան, այնպիսի մի փուլում են գտնվում, որ ո՛չ վախ կա, ո՛չ էլ մտքեր հետագայի մասին... մարդ , որի համար ապրելը ավելի ցավոտ է, քան մեռնելը: Մենք էլ որ ցավ ենք ունենում՝ օրինակ մարմնի ինչ-որ հատվածում, փորձում ենք ամեն կերպ դուրս գալ այդ վիճակից, իրենց մոտ այդ վիճակը մահի տեսք ունի, մեր մոտ դեղի հաբերի:

----------


## Աինի

> ՇԱՖՌԱ ԱԼՈՒԻԶԻ ԷՎՐԻԲԱԴԻ!!!
> 
> էն անհասկանալի հայերենով երգերից չի երգելուգ,քանզիխ դու Զսպվեք


Անհասկանելի հայերեն չի որդյակ իմ այլ գրաբար և կխնդրեի ավելի հարգալից լինել մեր լեզվի հանդեպ :Angry2:

----------

Նաիրուհի (03.09.2010)

----------


## Աինի

> Աղջկա համար նման բան անելը *անհաջող հիմարություն* է


Ինչի ցավդ տանեմ հիմարությունը հաջող էլ է լինում՞ :Think:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ինչի ցավդ տանեմ հիմարությունը հաջող էլ է լինում՞


Թեմայից մի շեղվի, մենք ստեղ ինքնասպանության մասին ենք խոսում, դու էկել ես  հայերենիդ իմացությունն ես ի ցույց դնում:  :Wink:  :LOL:  :Angry2:

----------


## Աինի

> Թեմայից մի շեղվի, մենք ստեղ ինքնասպանության մասին ենք խոսում, դու էկել ես  հայերենիդ իմացությունն ես ի ցույց դնում:


Լավ չեմ շեղվի թեմայից մենակ կասեմ, որ այն մարդիկ որոնք ինքանսպանության փորձ են կատարոլ և իրենց փրկել են, բոլորն էլ միաբերան ասում են , որ վերջին պահին փոշմանել են, նշանակում է այն ու ամենայնիվ նրանք վախկոտ մարդիկ են, քանզի չեն ուզում պայքարել

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Եղոյան, քո գրառումը չի՞ 
> 
> Փաստորեն դու ուզում ես ասես ինքնասպանության գնացողները ուժեղ մարդի՞կ են 
> 
> Սուիցիդը ինքը օգնության ճիչ ա, մարդկանց ուշադրությունը իրենց նկատմամբ գրավելու քայլ, ուժեղ մարդը օգնություն չի խնդրում, չի փորձում փախնել, վա՜յ էն մարդուն, որի գիտակցությունը տեղն է ու ինքնասպան է լինում` իմաստներ չունենալով կամ հետաքրքրության համար:


Հա Յոժ ջան, իմ գրառումնա ու փաստորեն իմ ասածը ճիշտ հասկացար, ես խոսում էի գիտակից ու հասկացող մարդու մասին, որոնց մասին դու էլ ես գրել, իմ ասածն էլ հենց քո գրած ու իմ ընդգծած մասին է վերաբերում, բայց չգիտեմ ինչի դու այլ բանի մասին ես խոսում: Ես չեմ ասում, թե բոլորն էլ ուժեղ են, կամ պիտի ուժեղ լինեն ինքնասպան լինելու համար, իմ նախորդ գրառման մեջ էլ կար թույլ լինելու մասին, իսկ դու հասկանում ես, թե բոլորը որպես պարտադիր կանոն պիտի ուժեղ լինեն :Pardon:  Յոժ ջան նույն բանն ենք ասում,բայց տարբեր բառերով, տարբեր մոտեցումներով, ու տենց էլ իրար չենք հասկանում, ոնց որ :Xeloq:

----------


## Աինի

Ինքնասպանությունը դա անելանելիություն է, երբ մարդկային գիտակցությունը և ենթագիտակցությունը հրաժարվում է այլևս ելքեր գտնել, մարդը միանգամից դիմում է պարզագույնին, այս դեպքում գուցե մեզ ինքանսպանությունը պարզագույն չի թվում, բայց իրենց ՝այդ արարքին դիմողներին դա փրկության միջոց է թվում, նրանք ովքեր պատրաստ են նման քայլի կարքում են թե դրանով ինչ-որ մեկին ինչ-որ բան կապացուցեն, բայց դա ընդամենը պատրանք է , մեռնողի համար կսգան գուցե, որոշ ժամանակ, բայց այն ինչի համար նա ինքնասպան է եղել միևնույնն է չի ուղվի…

----------


## Lianik

Ինքնասպանությունը............ կյանքը հրաշք է նույնիսկ իր դժվարություններով.... մենք պիտի պայքարենք ապրելու համար ոչ թե մեռնելու....

Այսօր ակամայից ականատեսը դարձանք, թե ինչպես է մի երիտասարդ փորձում իրեն նետել քառահարկ շենքի տանիքից......զազրելի էր... պատճառը չիմացանք, մենք անցանք.... բայց շատ մարդ էր հավաքվել թե այդ, թե դիմացի մայթում, ոստիկանությունն էլ էր այդտեղ...հրշեջ ծառայության մեքենան էլ եկավ...... ավարտը չիմացա..... բայց չհասկացա ինչու էր երիտասարդն ուզում վերջ տալ կյանքին, մեկ էլ ինչու է խաչակնքում Աստծո կողմից չընդունված քայլից առաջ...........................

----------


## Firegirl777

> Ինքնասպանությունը դա անելանելիություն է, երբ մարդկային գիտակցությունը և ենթագիտակցությունը հրաժարվում է այլևս ելքեր գտնել, մարդը միանգամից դիմում է պարզագույնին, այս դեպքում գուցե մեզ ինքանսպանությունը պարզագույն չի թվում, բայց իրենց ՝այդ արարքին դիմողներին դա փրկության միջոց է թվում, նրանք ովքեր պատրաստ են նման քայլի կարքում են թե դրանով ինչ-որ մեկին ինչ-որ բան կապացուցեն, բայց դա ընդամենը պատրանք է , մեռնողի համար կսգան գուցե, որոշ ժամանակ, բայց այն ինչի համար նա ինքնասպան է եղել միևնույնն է չի ուղվի…


Դրա համար էլ սիրում եմ այս խոսքերը՝ "Նույնիսկ եթե ձեզ կերել են, միևնույն է դուք երկու ելք ունեք"
ուղղակի պետք է տեսնել այդ ելքերը, ոչ թե ծայրահեղության գիրկը ընկնել

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ինքնասպանություն!!!իսկ դա ինչ է?կյանքը հիասքանչ է ամեն իր վարկյանով ու դա միշտ այդպես է,այնքան բան կա անելու,այնքան հետաքրքիր բաներ կան այս աշխարհում,ժամանակն է շատ քիչ,ամեն իրավիճակից ելք կա,այս աշխարհը մի հանրագիտարան է իր ուրախ ու տխուր պահերով,տխրությունից նույնպես կարելի է դրական լիցքեր քաղել,ուղղակի ուսումնասիրել է պետք,յուրաքանչյուր վարկյան հրաշք է տեղի ունենում,պետք է պահը որսալ,ուղղակի որոշ մարդկանց մոտ նեյրոմեդիատորների քանակը պակասում է հատկապես սերոտոնինը ու անգեդոնիա է սկսվում,նա չի կարողանում ուրախություն ու երջանկություն զգալ,նույնիսկ եթե միլիոնատեր է դարձել,հետո ուզում եմ ասել որ երջանկությունը փողի մեջ չէ,ինքնասպանություն են գործում ու դեպրեսիայով են տառապում ավելի շատ հարուստ մարդիկ,քանի որ նրաց մեծ մասը կտրվել է բնությունից եւ բնության աստվածուհի Գեյան պատժում է նրանց :Smile: *Կյանքը հրաշալի է,ես քեզ սիրում եմ կյանք* :Love:  :Yahoo: ,շնորհակալ եմ բնությանը ինձ այսպիսի հնարավորության համար,օգտվել է պետք:

----------

Arpine (24.09.2011), Gayl (10.09.2010), Inna (04.09.2010), Lianik (05.09.2010)

----------


## Inna

> Ինքնասպանություն!!!իսկ դա ինչ է?կյանքը հիասքանչ է ամեն իր վարկյանով ու դա միշտ այդպես է,այնքան բան կա անելու,այնքան հետաքրքիր բաներ կան այս աշխարհում,ժամանակն է շատ քիչ,ամեն իրավիճակից ելք կա,այս աշխարհը մի հանրագիտարան է իր ուրախ ու տխուր պահերով,տխրությունից նույնպես կարելի է դրական լիցքեր քաղել,ուղղակի ուսումնասիրել է պետք,յուրաքանչյուր վարկյան հրաշք է տեղի ունենում,պետք է պահը որսալ,ուղղակի որոշ մարդկանց մոտ նեյրոմեդիատորների քանակը պակասում է հատկապես սերոտոնինը ու անգեդոնիա է սկսվում,նա չի կարողանում ուրախություն ու երջանկություն զգալ,նույնիսկ եթե միլիոնատեր է դարձել,հետո ուզում եմ ասել որ երջանկությունը փողի մեջ չէ,ինքնասպանություն են գործում ու դեպրեսիայով են տառապում ավելի շատ հարուստ մարդիկ,քանի որ նրաց մեծ մասը կտրվել է բնությունից եւ բնության աստվածուհի Գեյան պատժում է նրանց*Կյանքը հրաշալի է,ես քեզ սիրում եմ կյանք*,շնորհակալ եմ բնությանը ինձ այսպիսի հնարավորության համար,օգտվել է պետք:


էնքան հիանալի ու հուզիչ տողեր ես գրել, :Cray: համաձայն եմ քո հետ,կյանքի ամեն մի վայրկյանը պետք է ապրել :Love:  :Rolleyes:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (04.09.2010)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Հոգիները (մենք), պետք է փորձեն ամեն ինչ տարբեր ինկարնացիաների ժամանակ, այդ թվում նաև ինքնասպանությունը: Սովորաբար դա արվում է հոգու զարգացման սկզբնական փուլերում, այսինքն, երբ հոգին երիտասարդ է: Փաստորեն, մենք բոլորս մեր նախքին կյանքերում ինչ-որ ժամանակ արդեն ունեցել ենք ինքնասպանության փորձը:
Իսկ կրկնվող ինքնասպանության դեպքում ահա թե ինչ է տեղի ունենում: Ինքնասպանությունից անմիջապես հետո դու կհանդիպես քո ՈՒսուցիչ-ՈՒղեկիցների հետ: Առաջինը, նրանք կցանկանան, որպեսզի դու հասկանաս, որ զարհուրելի սխալ ես գործել, և որ ինքնասպանությունը` դա ելք չէ: Ավելին, քո կյանքը վերանայելու ժամանակ դու կիմանաս, որ հաջորդ կյանքում դու անպայման կհասնես քո կյանքի այս նույն իրավիճակին և, հուսանք, ուրիշ ընտրություն կկատարես, քանզի այդ վիճակը կկրկնվի այնքան ժամանակ, *մինչև դու ուրիշ ընտրություն կատարես*:

Պարզորեն ասած,*երբ դու ընտրում ես ինքնասպանությունը, հաջորդ կյանքում պիտի ստեղծես իրավիճակների ճիշտ նույնպիսի հավաքածու, ճշգրտորեն ներառնելով այն ամենը, ինչը բերել է քեզ դեպի այդ ինքնասպանությունը*:

ՈՒրեմն, մտածեք, խնդրում եմ, սիրելիներս, արժանի՞ է արդյոք ձեր այդ "ինքնասպանապանական" վիճակը նրան, որպեսզի անգամներ շարունակ կրկնվի ձեր հաջորդ թանկարժեք կյանքերում...

----------


## Lady-In-Red

:Blush:  Խենթ մտքեր , ինպիսին ինքնասպան լինելն է,  ունենում են բոլորը, իսկ առանց խենթ մտքերի ապրելը մի քիչ ձանձրալի կլինի....         Ես սիրել եմ ու սիրում եմ իմ կյանքը ու շնորհակալ եմ Աստծուց ու իմ  ծնողներից, որ ես կամ  :Hands Up: 
Հ.Գ. ասեմ, որ հարցման ժամանակ ես եղել եմ ԱՅՈ ասողներից,  :Blush:  կյանքը հրաշալի է, ուղղակի պետք է ապրել կյանքը

----------


## arturouqen

Հետազոտությունները պարզել են, որ մարդը ով երբևէ չի մտածել ինքնասպանության մասին թույլ մարդ է: Սակայն ինքնասպանությունը հիմնականում բնորոշ է թույլ մարդկանց:

----------

Ameli (03.07.2011), Lion (03.07.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Հետազոտությունները պարզել են, որ մարդը ով երբևէ չի մտածել ինքնասպանության մասին թույլ մարդ է: Սակայն ինքնասպանությունը հիմնականում բնորոշ է թույլ մարդկանց:


Ինքնասպանության մասին մտքերը հոգեբանական պաշտպանական մեխանիզմներ են,իսկ ինչքան այդ մեխանիզմներն ուժեղ են,այդքան ավելի ուժեղ է մարդը,բայց եթե ինքնասպանություն ա կատարում մարդը,ուրեմն իրա մոտ պաշտպանական մեխանիզմները լավ զարգացած չէին

----------

Albus (03.07.2011), Arpine (24.09.2011)

----------


## specialist

հետաքրքիր է :Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ ձեր մոտ կայք դնելու հղումը ինչպես է ընդունվում, բայց այս բլոգի հետևողնեմ  , ու սենց բան եմ տեսել:Լսել եմ նաև, ձեր ակումբում գրանցվածա այդ տղան:մի քանի հետաքրքիր բան եմ իմացել, որ եկեղեցին դա միայն մի քանի դեպքումէ ընդունում:

----------

Freeman (04.07.2011)

----------


## Lion

Ժողովուրդ... պետք է ապրել  :Smile:

----------

Ameli (04.07.2011), aragats (03.07.2011), Inna (03.07.2011), specialist (03.07.2011), Ապե Ջան (04.07.2011), Արէա (04.07.2011)

----------


## Ameli

> Ժողովուրդ... պետք է ապրել


Ավելին՝ պետք է լավ ապրել....հիմնականում այն մարդիկ են ինքնասպան լինում, ովքեր ոչ թե ապրում այլ գոյություն են քարշ տալիս, այնուամենայինվ պետք է հիշել՝ չկա այնպիսի իրավիճակ, որից ելք չլինի, իսկ ինքնասպանությունը ելք չէ:

----------


## Freeman

> հետաքրքիր է :Ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ ձեր մոտ կայք դնելու հղումը ինչպես է ընդունվում, բայց այս բլոգի հետևողնեմ  , ու սենց բան եմ տեսել:Լսել եմ նաև, ձեր ակումբում գրանցվածա այդ տղան:մի քանի հետաքրքիր բան եմ իմացել, որ եկեղեցին դա միայն մի քանի դեպքումէ ընդունում:


Ո՞ր դեպքերում :Think:

----------


## Lion

Դրախտ և դժոխք իրականում չկան, իրականում դրախտն ու դժոխքը մենք ենք ստեղծում մեր կյանքում` մեզ համար: Ինքնասպանություն գործողները իրենք իրենց կյանքը դժոխքի են վերածում ու տանջվում են: Իրենք մշտական դժոխքում են, իրենց այդ դժոխքից է պետք ազատել...

Իրական դժոխքը դա այն է, երբ չգիտես, որ մահացել էս, երբ մարդը չի հասկանում, թե ինչ է կատարվում իր հետ, երբ այնքան է զբաղված իրենով, որ շրջակա ողջ աշխարհը չի նկատում: Ինքնասպան եղողները իրենց դժոխքն ունեն ու այստեղ պարտադիր չեն կրակն ու ծծումբը: Իրենց դժոխքը իրենց աշխարհն է, որը ստեղծել են իրենք, որը տանջում է իրենց և որտեղ տանջվում են իրենք: Պետք է այդ աշխարհից դուրս գալ, այսքան քիչ ու... այսքան շատ բան:

----------

Lem (05.07.2011)

----------


## specialist

> Ո՞ր դեպքերում


օրինակ սա՝
Ինքնասպանությունը չի համարվում մեղք, երբ

1.Դա կատարել է հոգեկան հիվանդ մարդը

2.Նա իր այդ մահով փրկում է մեկ կամ մի քանի մարդկանց կյանքեր, այսպիսի մարդկանց դասում էին ՝ ճգնավորդներին  և այլն:

----------

Freeman (04.07.2011)

----------


## Vaio

> օրինակ սա՝
> Ինքնասպանությունը չի համարվում մեղք, երբ
> 
> 1.Դա կատարել է հոգեկան հիվանդ մարդը
> 
> 2.Նա իր այդ մահով փրկում է մեկ կամ մի քանի մարդկանց կյանքեր, այսպիսի մարդկանց դասում էին ՝ ճգնավորդներին  և այլն:


Որտեղից դա գիտես? Հավաստի է? (հետաքրքիր է)

----------


## specialist

հա , կարաս գնաս հարցնես եկեղեցի:Բայց հնարավոր է ամեն եկեղեցում դա չնդունվի:իի դեպ ես չգիտեմ, գրողը գիտի, ես ճշտել եմ :Wink:

----------


## Vaio

http://blog.bit.am/?p=80 - ում հրապարակված հոդվածում մի քանի կոպիտ սխալներ կան: 

Ըստ հոդվածի. "Ինքնասպանության ամենատարածված ձևերից են՝ կախվելը, խեղդելը, քիմիական ազդեցությունը, բարձրությունից թռնելը": 

Նախ ասեմ, որ թվարկվածները ոչ թե ինքնասպանության ձևեր են, այլ՝ մեթոդներ: Երկրորդ՝ խեղդելը չի կարող լինել ինքնասպանություն, խեղդելը սպանություն է: "Քիմիական ազդեցություն" հասկացություն՝ որպես ինքնասպանության մեթոդ, գոյություն չունի, կա՝ թունավորում, և վերջապես "բարձրությունից թռնել" չի, այլ՝ "բարձունքից բայր ընկնել" :

----------


## specialist

> http://blog.bit.am/?p=80 - ում հրապարակված հոդվածում մի քանի կոպիտ սխալներ կան: 
> 
> Ըստ հոդվածի. "Ինքնասպանության ամենատարածված ձևերից են՝ կախվելը, խեղդելը, քիմիական ազդեցությունը, բարձրությունից թռնելը": 
> 
> Նախ ասեմ, որ թվարկվածները ոչ թե ինքնասպանության ձևեր են, այլ՝ մեթոդներ: Երկրորդ՝ խեղդելը չի կարող լինել ինքնասպանություն, խեղդելը սպանություն է: "Քիմիական ազդեցություն" հասկացություն՝ որպես ինքնասպանության մեթոդ, գոյություն չունի, կա՝ թունավորում, և վերջապես "բարձրությունից թռնել" չի, այլ՝ "բարձունքից բայր ընկնել" :


լօլ ինձ ասում ես ինչ? միգուցե խեղդվել ,թռնես գետը ու լողալ չիմանաս, դե թունավորում ու ետ նույնա համարյա, բարձրությունից թռնել ես համամիտ եմ , չիշտա, բայց մենք իրեն խի ենք քննարկում, կարևորը իմաստնա, , կամ ինձ ինչ , թե ոնցա գրել, ինձ հետաքրքրող բաները գտել եմ :Wink:

----------


## Vaio

> լօլ ինձ ասում ես ինչ? միգուցե խեղդվել ,թռնես գետը ու լողալ չիմանաս, դե թունավորում ու ետ նույնա համարյա, բարձրությունից թռնել ես համամիտ եմ , չիշտա, բայց մենք իրեն խի ենք քննարկում, կարևորը իմաստնա, , կամ ինձ ինչ , թե ոնցա գրել, ինձ հետաքրքրող բաները գտել եմ


Քեզ չեմ ասում, քեզ բան չեմ ասում, քննարկում եմ հոդվածի բովանդակությունը: 
Խեղդվելն էլ ճիշտ չէ: Խեղդվելով ինքնասպան չեն լինում:

----------

specialist (05.07.2011)

----------


## specialist

> Քեզ չեմ ասում, քեզ բան չեմ ասում, քննարկում եմ հոդվածի բովանդակությունը: 
> Խեղդվելն էլ ճիշտ չէ: Խեղդվելով ինքնասպան չեն լինում:


հա բայց ինձ թվումա, չնայած սխալներին իմաստը հասկանալի էր :Smile:   ապեր խեղդվելով լինում են, հավատա:

----------


## Vaio

> խեղդվելով լինում են, հավատա:


Չի լինում, եթե լինումա՝ մի օրինակ բեր:

----------


## specialist

> Չի լինում, եթե լինումա՝ մի օրինակ բեր:


մարդը ինքը իրան քցումա ասենք  ջրվեժից  ու լողանալ չգիտի, ով պիտի փրկի կասես՞

----------


## Vaio

> մարդը ինքը իրան քցումա ասենք  ջրվեժից  ու լողանալ չգիտի, ով պիտի փրկի կասես՞


 :LOL:  Մարդը որ իրան գցի ջրվեժից ոչ թե ջրում կխեղդվի, այլ՝ ուրիշ պատճառից կմեռնի: 

Նույնա ոնցոր ասես, եթե մարդ մոստից իրան քցի հրազդան գետը ու լողալ չիմանա:

----------


## specialist

> Մարդը որ իրան գցի ջրվեժից ոչ թե ջրում կխեղդվի, այլ՝ ուրիշ պատճառից կմեռնի: 
> 
> Նույնա ոնցոր ասես, եթե մարդ մոստից իրան քցի հրազդան գետը ու լողալ չիմանա:


ապեր ես ապացուցելու բան չունեմ, հաստատ կա, չես հավատում գուգլե արա, ես բան չունեմ ապացուցելու կամ համոզելու :Wink:

----------

Vaio (05.07.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

Լինում են ժամանակներ, երբ ապրելն ա մեղք դառնում, ոչ թե մեռնելը:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Լինում են ժամանակներ, երբ ապրելն ա մեղք դառնում, ոչ թե մեռնելը:


Իսկ ես համոզված եմ, որ մարդիկ սիրո պակասից են դիմում էտ քայլին: Անպայմանական սիրով, ջերմությամբ ու հոգատարությամբ շրջապատված մարդու մտքով երբեք նման բան չի անցնի: Կյանքը դառնում ա բեռ երբ չկա ջերմություն ու սեր:

----------


## Այբ

Չեմ ուզում դատել այն մարդկանց, ովքեր նման քայլի են գնացել. շատ իրավիճակներ կան, որոնց մեջ մենք չենք հայտնվել ու սխալ կլինի վստահ ասել, թե մենք մեզ ինչպես կպահենք, եթե մեզ հետ չգիտեմ ինչ տեղի ունենա: 
Ինքնասպանությունն էլ  հարցի լուծում չէ: Ամեն ինչից ելք կա:

----------

Աթեիստ (06.02.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

քանի թեման ակտիվ ա, ասեմ, որ եթե երբևէ էս քայլին գնամ, թող ոչ ոք իրեն մեղավոր չզգա դրա համար, չփորձի փորփրել, ինչ-որ տեղ, ինչ-որ սխալ բան ման գալ, էս քայլին մարդկանց ասածների ու արածների պատճառով չեն գնում, ավելի խորն ու լուրջ գործընթացներ են մարդու ներսում կատարվում, որ հանգում է սրան, անհուսությունն ու անդառնալիությունն են սուիցիդի հիմնական պատճառներից...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> քանի թեման ակտիվ ա, ասեմ, որ եթե երբևէ էս քայլին գնամ, թող ոչ ոք իրեն մեղավոր չզգա դրա համար, չփորձի փորփրել, ինչ-որ տեղ, ինչ-որ սխալ բան ման գալ, էս քայլին մարդկանց ասածների ու արածների պատճառով չեն գնում, ավելի խորն ու լուրջ գործընթացներ են մարդու ներսում կատարվում, որ հանգում է սրան, անհուսությունն ու անդառնալիությունն են սուիցիդի հիմնական պատճառներից...


Եթե Մարինա Ցվետաեվան ինքնասպանությունից առաջ այս նույն բանը չի ասել, ուրեմն հեչ լավ բան չի արել, Ալֆա ջան... :Wink:  
Համենայն դեպս, նրան շատ նման ասացիր... Եվ ընհանրապես, նույնիսկ արտաքինով էլ ինչ-որ նմանություն եմ գտնում ձեր մեջ. ուզում էի նույնիսկ Ակումբում տեղադրածդ ամենաառաջին ֆոտոն (#5857)  բերել այստեղ՝ չկարողացա... :Sad: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ...
Հենց նոր "2012 և հետո" թարգմանությանս հերթական մասը տեղադրեցի: Ուզում եմ մի հատված բերել այստեղ: ինձ թվում է, թե անմիջական կապ ունի թեմայի հետ:

*" Երբեմն շատ դժվար է չտրվել վախին: 
Օրինակ, մարդ փող չունի, բայց կան բերաններ, 
որոնց անհրաժեշտ է կերակրել: Ի՞նչ անի նա:

ԱՌԱՋՆՈՐԴ ՋՈԶԵՖ. –* Մենք երբեք չենք պնդել, որ վախով համակված մարդը պետք է հերքի վախը: Ընդունեք, որ դուք վախենում եք: Դա նորմալ է: Բայց այդ պատճառով կարիք չկա, որ պատեպատ խփեք գլուխներդ: Կամ այն պատճառով, որ թախծում եք, կամ այն պատճառով, որ ողբում եք: Բայց նաև շատ կարևոր է գիտենալ. երբ էլ որ գտնվեք նման իրավիճակում, լինի դա վիշտ, թախիծ կամ վախ, կարևոր չէ, թե ինչ զգացմունք է դա, դրանից միշտ էլ կա ելք: Երբ դուք բացարձակ սարսափի մեջ եք, հասցրեք ձեզ այն մտքին, որ կարող է քիչ ավելի լավ լինել, քան հիմա: Միգուցէ, բացարձակ սարսափի մեջ գտնվելու փոխարեն, դուք կկարողանաք տեղափոխել սանդղակը դեպի խիստ վախեցած վիճակը: Իսկ հետո կկարողանաք տեղափոխել այն դեպի փոքր ինչ վախեցած վիճակը և այդպես՝ սանդղակի երկարությամբ: Երբ մեկը խճճված է ինչ-որ խորը բացասական զգացմունքների մեջ, միշտ ավելի լավ է առաջ ընթանալ մանր քայլերով, այլ ոչ թե տաս վայրկյանում կամ ավելի արագ հսկայական թռիչք կատարել վախից դեպի սերը: Երբ էլ որ դուք հայտնվեք նման վիճակում, հիշեք, որ ձեզ այնտեղ մնալ ոչ ոք չի ստիպում: Ձեզ չեն քաշի ցած դեպի նահատակումն ու ոչնչացումը, որովհետև դուք զգում եք այն, ինչ զգում եք: Գիտեցեք, որ ձեր բարձրագույն “Ես”-ը, կամ Աստված, կամ ցանկացած աստվածային ուժ գտնվում է այստեղ և օգնության ձեռք կմեկնի ձեզ: Դուք երբեք մենակ չեք, ձեզ միշտ օգնություն է սպասվում, և կարևոր չէ, թե, ձեր կարծիքով, որքան հեռու եք դուք ընկել:


*Ինչ վերաբերվում է ինձ, ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչու եմ այդ անում: 
Բայց երբ ես զգում եմ, որ հասել եմ շատ բարձր վիբրացիայի, ես նահանջում եմ: 
Կարո՞ղ եք պատմել այդ մասին:

ԱՌԱՋՆՈՐԴ ՋՈԶԵՖ. –* Իհարկե: Ամեն ինչ իր մակընթացությունն ու տեղատվությունն ունի, Դեվիդ: Այդ պատճառով, երբ դուք գտնվում եք տվյալ մարդկային փորձի մեջ, որն ինքներդ ընտրել եք, նրա մեջ միշտ էլ վերելքներ և անկումներ կլինեն: Եվ կրկին, դա նորմալ է: Մի կոտրեք ձեր գլուխն այն պատճառով, որ մեկ վերևում եք, մեկ՝ ոչ այնքան վերևում: Դուք աճում եք, դուք ընդլայնվում և զարգանում եք ամբողջ ժամանակ, և ամեն մի բարձունք ձեզ աճի մի որոշակի կետի է բերում, կետի, որն առաջ չէիք նվաճել: Այսպիսով, դուք աճում եք, զարգանում եք, դառնում եք ավելի, ավելի ու ավելի լավը: Գիտեցեք, որ վերելքների ու վայրէջքների այդ պրոցեսում, որը դուք հաղթահարում եք, իմաստը հետևյալն է՝ դուք աճում եք: Այդ բոլորաշրջաններն օգնում են ձեզ աճել: Մասնավորապես որպես մարդկային արարածներ: Իսկ դուք նույնպես օգնում եք մեզ աճել հոգիների տարածքում, որովհետև մենք, ինչպես և դուք, մշտապես փոխվում ենք:"

----------

Alphaone (06.02.2014), Չամիչ (06.02.2014)

----------


## Չամիչ

> քանի թեման ակտիվ ա, ասեմ, որ եթե երբևէ էս քայլին գնամ, թող ոչ ոք իրեն մեղավոր չզգա դրա համար, չփորձի փորփրել, ինչ-որ տեղ, ինչ-որ սխալ բան ման գալ, էս քայլին մարդկանց ասածների ու արածների պատճառով չեն գնում, ավելի խորն ու լուրջ գործընթացներ են մարդու ներսում կատարվում, որ հանգում է սրան, անհուսությունն ու անդառնալիությունն են սուիցիդի հիմնական պատճառներից...


Վայ ինչ հետաքրքր ա: Ես մի բան եմ ուզում ճշտել, իրական կյանքում ինչ որ մեկը տեղյա՞կ է, որ քո գլխում նման մտքեր են պտտվում:

----------


## Alphaone

> Վայ ինչ հետաքրքր ա: Ես մի բան եմ ուզում ճշտել, իրական կյանքում ինչ որ մեկը տեղյա՞կ է, որ քո գլխում նման մտքեր են պտտվում:


ինչպիսի՞ մտքեր  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (07.02.2014), Աթեիստ (06.02.2014)

----------


## Vaio

> ինչպիսի՞ մտքեր


սուիցիդալ.

----------


## Alphaone

> սուիցիդալ.


Փաստորեն դուք էլ եք Չամիչի նման մտածում  :LOL:  չէ, ես ուղղակի դրամատիզմն ընդգծելու համար եմ առաջին դեմքով գրել, թե չէ ես ավելի շատ գործի մարդ եմ, որ սկսեցի մտածել, կանեմ էլ, հայտարարություններ շաղ չեմ տա: Ուղղակի սուիցիդի մասին ժամանակին (դեռահաս սուիցիդալ տարիքում) լիքը կարդացել եմ, վերջերս Այվին էր ինքնասպանների վերջին նամակներից խոսում, դրանք էլ լացելով կարդացի, դրա համար էլ երևույթից պատկերացում ունեմ:

----------

Ariadna (07.02.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

Էսօր արձակուրդից առաջ վերջին օրն էր էն մի գործիս տեղը, երկու հատ դեռահաս են մտնում: Մեկը ձեռքը բացում ա թե բա առաջին օգնության կարիք կա: Երկուսն էլ 16ից ավել չեն լինի: Բինտ եմ տալիս: Թե բա ինչ դեղ կարելի ա կուլ տալ որ մեռնես: Ես ապշահար նայում եմ, աղջիկ ջան ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, այսինքն գլխիդ հետ: Ընկերուհին թե բա չէ: Հետո էլ թե բա ինչ վիտամին խմեմ որ չչաղանամ: Էն մեկն էլ թե բա ինչ դեղ խմեմ որ մեռնեմ, վալերիանկա բան, արդեն 10 հատ խմել եմ, դրանից մեռնում են? Չէ: Ուզում էի ասեմ, ուշադրության կարիք ունես փոքրիկ, իսկականից որ ուզում են մեռնեն չեն քերծում բազկի մաշկը, կտրում են, ու ոչ թե զուգահեռ այլ ուղղահայաց: Հետո հիշեցի որ դա էթիկայի կանոններին հակասում ա, լռեցի: Մինչև հիմա մտածում եմ ինչ կարա ստիպի դեռահասին նման քայլի գնալ, ուղեղի պակասից բացի ուրիշ միտք չեմ դիտարկել դեռ:
Հա, բազկի վրա մի քսան հատ երկրաչափական ճշգրտությամբ արված քերծվածք կար:

----------

Արամ (14.03.2014), Ռուֆուս (14.03.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էսօր արձակուրդից առաջ վերջին օրն էր էն մի գործիս տեղը, երկու հատ դեռահաս են մտնում: Մեկը ձեռքը բացում ա թե բա առաջին օգնության կարիք կա: Երկուսն էլ 16ից ավել չեն լինի: Բինտ եմ տալիս: Թե բա ինչ դեղ կարելի ա կուլ տալ որ մեռնես: Ես ապշահար նայում եմ, աղջիկ ջան ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, այսինքն գլխիդ հետ: Ընկերուհին թե բա չէ: Հետո էլ թե բա ինչ վիտամին խմեմ որ չչաղանամ: Էն մեկն էլ թե բա ինչ դեղ խմեմ որ մեռնեմ, վալերիանկա բան, արդեն 10 հատ խմել եմ, դրանից մեռնում են? Չէ: Ուզում էի ասեմ, ուշադրության կարիք ունես փոքրիկ, իսկականից որ ուզում են մեռնեն չեն քերծում բազկի մաշկը, կտրում են, ու ոչ թե զուգահեռ այլ ուղղահայաց: Հետո հիշեցի որ դա էթիկայի կանոններին հակասում ա, լռեցի: *Մինչև հիմա մտածում եմ ինչ կարա ստիպի դեռահասին նման քայլի գնալ,* ուղեղի պակասից բացի ուրիշ միտք չեմ դիտարկել դեռ:
> Հա, բազկի վրա մի քսան հատ երկրաչափական ճշգրտությամբ արված քերծվածք կար:


շատ բան…

----------

erexa (23.03.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

Մեֆ... օրինակ.

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ... օրինակ.


էն բաները որոնք մեր համար տրիվիալ են, իրանց համար դա մի աշխարհ ա… չհասկացվածությունը, նոր միջավայրը… էնքան բան կա…

----------


## LisBeth

[QUOTE=Mephistopheles;2467759]էն բաները որոնք մեր համար տրիվիալ են, իրանց համար դա մի աշխարհ ա… չհասկացվածությունը, նոր միջավայրը… [QUOTE]
Միջավայրը նոր չի, իրանք ծնվել են էդ միջավայրում: Չհասկացվածություն միգուցե, ես ավելի շատ հակված եմ զգացմունքային ոլորտի խնդիրների կողմը, սեր ու նման բաներ, հա մենք էլ ենք ենք դեռահաս եղել, էդ աշխարհը մերն էլ ա եղել, բայց տենց անառողջ մոտեցում չենք ունեցել: Ոնց նշել եմ դա ուշադրություն գրավելու հուսահատ փորձ ա: Ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքրեց ընկերուհու անտարբերությունը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

[QUOTE=LisBeth;2467761][QUOTE=Mephistopheles;2467759]էն բաները որոնք մեր համար տրիվիալ են, իրանց համար դա մի աշխարհ ա… չհասկացվածությունը, նոր միջավայրը… 


> Միջավայրը նոր չի, իրանք ծնվել են էդ միջավայրում: Չհասկացվածություն միգուցե, ես ավելի շատ հակված եմ զգացմունքային ոլորտի խնդիրների կողմը, սեր ու նման բաներ, հա մենք էլ ենք ենք դեռահաս եղել, էդ աշխարհը մերն էլ ա եղել, բայց տենց անառողջ մոտեցում չենք ունեցել: Ոնց նշել եմ դա ուշադրություն գրավելու հուսահատ փորձ ա: Ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքրեց ընկերուհու անտարբերությունը:


ամեն դեպքում նորմալ չի ու իրանց միանշանակ մեղադրելը սխալ ա… շատ գործոններ կան… երկրի վիճակը, մեծահասակների նեգատիվ, դեպրեսիվ կարծիքները, ապագայի նկատմամբ անորոշությունը ու վերջիվերջո կրթական համակարգի ողբալի վիճակը… 

սրանք գործոններ են որոնք իրենցից կախված չեն, բայց ամենահստակն ու խորը հենց իրանց մեջ ա արտացոլվում… անգամ ընկերուհու անտարբերությունը որը դա համարում ա բնական բան ու ելք… մեղք են երեխեքը…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լիզ, ինքնասպանությունը պատճառներ չի պահանջում, դա հոգեվիճակ ա: Ու կարա լինի ցանկացած տարիքում:

----------

Alphaone (15.03.2014), Աթեիստ (15.03.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

[QUOTE=Mephistopheles;2467762][QUOTE=LisBeth;2467761]


> էն բաները որոնք մեր համար տրիվիալ են, իրանց համար դա մի աշխարհ ա… չհասկացվածությունը, նոր միջավայրը… 
> 
> ամեն դեպքում նորմալ չի ու իրանց միանշանակ մեղադրելը սխալ ա… շատ գործոններ կան… երկրի վիճակը, մեծահասակների նեգատիվ, դեպրեսիվ կարծիքները, ապագայի նկատմամբ անորոշությունը ու վերջիվերջո կրթական համակարգի ողբալի վիճակը… 
> 
> սրանք գործոններ են որոնք իրենցից կախված չեն, բայց ամենահստակն ու խորը հենց իրանց մեջ ա արտացոլվում… անգամ ընկերուհու անտարբերությունը որը դա համարում ա բնական բան ու ելք… մեղք են երեխեքը…


Դատելով արտաքին տեսքից, խոսքից ու պահվածքից չեմ կարծում որ կրթական կամ սոցիալական որևէ խնդիր կարա լինի պատճառ: Ծնողները ամեն ինչով ապահովել են իրանց, բացի իրենց ներկայությունից: Մենակ իրանց մեղադրելը ճիշտ չի, արդարացնելն ու խղճալն էլ: Սա մեղավորների կոմպլեքս ա, ամեն ինչ իր դերն ունի, երկիր, հասարակություն: Ես ինքս պատրաստ չէի ու չեմ նման իրադրության մեջ ճիշտ արձագանքելուն: Ընկերուհին անընդհատ կրկնում էր, ուշադրություն մի դարձրեք ինչ ա ասում: Մե՞ղք են իրանք, ծնողներ են մե՞ղք, երկիրը՞...

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ, ինքնասպանությունը պատճառներ չի պահանջում, դա հոգեվիճակ ա: Ու կարա լինի ցանկացած տարիքում:


Բյուր ինքը իրականում չէր էլ ուզում մեռնի: Են որ հելնում են բալկոնին ու գոռում են թե կթռնեմ, ու սպասում են որ գան փրկեն իրանց... իրա հետ հենց դա էր կատարվում: Աֆեկտ չէր, ճիշտ ես հոգեվիճակ էր, բայց ձևական բնույթի էլի: Ինքն իրան զոռով բերել էր էդ դրությանը, չեմ զարմանա եթե ինչ որ բան օգտագործած էլ լիներ: Շարժուձևը քաոսային, միտքը կտրտվող, բբերին չնայեցի, հաստատ չեմ կարա ասեմ:

----------


## LisBeth

Պրակտիկայի ժամանակ, վիրաբուժականում մի շաբաթ պառկած էր մեկը՝ ջահել մի կին, նուրբ ու գեղեցիկ դիմագծերով, աչքերի տակ սևացած, 3 թե 4 հարկի պատուհանից թռել էր առանց որևէ բան ասելու, ձկնամկանը համարյա լրիվ բացակայում էր, ինքը լուռ սպասում էր, վերքը մշակելուց հետո ծնկները գրկած սկսում էր օրորվել: Սա քո ասած հոգեվիճակն ա: Հոգեբուժարանում հաշվառման մեջ գտնվող վարդագույն շրթներկով տատիկը 2 հարկից իրան գցել էր, 2 կող կոտրել էր, երեսին լիքը քերծվածքներ էին, արյան մեջ կորած շտապով բերեցին, կարող ա և պատահաբար էր ընկել: Էս երկու դեպքի մեջ տարբերություն կա՞:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ինքը իրականում չէր էլ ուզում մեռնի: Են որ հելնում են բալկոնին ու գոռում են թե կթռնեմ, ու սպասում են որ գան փրկեն իրանց... իրա հետ հենց դա էր կատարվում: Աֆեկտ չէր, ճիշտ ես հոգեվիճակ էր, բայց ձևական բնույթի էլի: Ինքն իրան զոռով բերել էր էդ դրությանը, չեմ զարմանա եթե ինչ որ բան օգտագործած էլ լիներ: Շարժուձևը քաոսային, միտքը կտրտվող, բբերին չնայեցի, հաստատ չեմ կարա ասեմ:


Դե դու անձի սահմանային խանգարում ունեցողի ես նկարագրում: Սովորաբար նախաբազկին կտրվածքներ անողներն ինքնասպանության իսկական մտադրություն չեն էլ ունենում: Դա տարածված մեթոդ չի ինքնասպանության: Այնուամենայնիվ, հաճախ տենց բաներ անում են ուշադրությունն իրենց վրա հրավիրելու համար:

----------


## Յոհաննես

Այ քեզ երիտասարդություն,ամեն ինչ անում են,որ իրենց վրա ուշադրություն կենտրոնացնեն:Համաձայն եմ ինքնասպանությունը հոգեվիճակ է,բայց էստեղ պարզից էլ պարզ է,թե էս երեխեքի ուզածը ինչ է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այ քեզ երիտասարդություն,ամեն ինչ անում են,որ իրենց վրա ուշադրություն կենտրոնացնեն:Համաձայն եմ ինքնասպանությունը հոգեվիճակ է,բայց էստեղ պարզից էլ պարզ է,թե էս երեխեքի ուզածը ինչ է:


Մենակ երիտասարդները չեն:

----------

LisBeth (14.03.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Մենակ երիտասարդները չեն:


Հիմնականում երիտասարդներ են  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

[QUOTE=LisBeth;2467768][QUOTE=Mephistopheles;2467762]


> Դատելով արտաքին տեսքից, խոսքից ու պահվածքից չեմ կարծում որ կրթական կամ սոցիալական որևէ խնդիր կարա լինի պատճառ: Ծնողները ամեն ինչով ապահովել են իրանց, բացի իրենց ներկայությունից: Մենակ իրանց մեղադրելը ճիշտ չի, արդարացնելն ու խղճալն էլ: Սա մեղավորների կոմպլեքս ա, ամեն ինչ իր դերն ունի, երկիր, հասարակություն: Ես ինքս պատրաստ չէի ու չեմ նման իրադրության մեջ ճիշտ արձագանքելուն: Ընկերուհին անընդհատ կրկնում էր, ուշադրություն մի դարձրեք ինչ ա ասում: Մե՞ղք են իրանք, ծնողներ են մե՞ղք, երկիրը՞...


Լիզ, էդ հոգեվիճակները build-up են լինում ու մի հատ triger ա պետք որ սկսի կտրուկ տանել դեպի ինքնասպանության կամ մեկ այլ ելքի… իմ կարծիքով ինքնասպանությունը իրանք ելք են համարում… ես չեմ պնդում որ հենց դրանք են, բայց շատ ֆակտորներ կան որ կարան բերեն էդ հոգեվիճակին… շատ դժվար ա պատճառները հասկանալ երբ մարդն արդեն էդ վիճակին ա հասել…

----------


## LisBeth

[QUOTE=Mephistopheles;2467784][QUOTE=LisBeth;2467768]


> Լիզ, էդ հոգեվիճակները build-up են լինում ու մի հատ triger ա պետք որ սկսի կտրուկ տանել դեպի ինքնասպանության կամ մեկ այլ ելքի… իմ կարծիքով ինքնասպանությունը իրանք ելք են համարում… ես չեմ պնդում որ հենց դրանք են, բայց շատ ֆակտորներ կան որ կարան բերեն էդ հոգեվիճակին… շատ դժվար ա պատճառները հասկանալ երբ մարդն արդեն էդ վիճակին ա հասել…


իրանք ելք չեն համարում, իրանց հանդիսատես ա պետք, էսա ֆեյսբուքում ա ուր ա կնկարեն պոստ էլ կանեն ու վսյո, այ սա ա իրանց ելքը: Հետո կգնան կխմեն, կհանգստանան ու կգնան տուն քնելու: Քո ասածը ճիշտ ա բայց տվյալ դեպքին չի վերաբերվում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լիզ, էդքան էլ պրիմիտիվ չի, ինչքան դու ես ներկայացնում: Էդ մարդկանց կյանքն իսկապես ծանր ա, իրանք լիքը էմոցիոնալ խնդիրներ ունեն, հարաբերություններում կայուն չեն, հակված են ալկոհոլ չարաշահելուն և այլն: Արանքում էլ ինքնասպանության իրական և ոչ իրական մտքերն են, հաջողված և չհաջողված փորձերը:

----------

erexa (23.03.2014), Աթեիստ (15.03.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

[QUOTE=LisBeth;2467789][QUOTE=Mephistopheles;2467784]


> իրանք ելք չեն համարում, իրանց հանդիսատես ա պետք, էսա ֆեյսբուքում ա ուր ա կնկարեն պոստ էլ կանեն ու վսյո, այ սա ա իրանց ելքը: Հետո կգնան կխմեն, կհանգստանան ու կգնան տուն քնելու: Քո ասածը ճիշտ ա բայց տվյալ դեպքին չի վերաբերվում:


դու ավելի լավ կիմանաս… դու իրան տեսել ես… Բյուրն ավելի ճշգրիտ կարա ասի, ինքը հոգեբուժ ա

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ, էդքան էլ պրիմիտիվ չի, ինչքան դու ես ներկայացնում: Էդ մարդկանց կյանքն իսկապես ծանր ա, իրանք լիքը էմոցիոնալ խնդիրներ ունեն, հարաբերություններում կայուն չեն, հակված են ալկոհոլ չարաշահելուն և այլն: Արանքում էլ ինքնասպանության իրական և ոչ իրական մտքերն են, հաջողված և չհաջողված փորձերը:


հա ես մի քիչ շատ եմ պարզ ներկայացնում, բայց իրանք էլ շատ են բարդացնում: էս ա վաղը մյուս օր կսկսեն հոգեթերապևտի մոտ գնալ ու խմբակների հաճախել, որովհետև իրանք աշխարհի ամենադժբախտ արարածներն են: Իսկական սև հումորի բուն ա:

----------


## tom11

Ինքնասպան են լինում միայն ուժեղ մարդիկ, դե դու որ կարդում ես գնա կանգնի կիևյան մոստի վրա ու նայի ներքև դուխ կանես գցես քեզ???
Ու գիտեք ինչ կա մարդիկ իրանց կայֆի համար չեն մեռնում, մեռնում են որտև էլ չկա ուրիշ տարբերակ, որ լիներ կապրեին ...

----------


## Այբ

Ուզում էի նման թեմա բացել, պարզվեց՝ կա...

----------

